# Cuentas Bancarias E Internet...ahÍ Va Eso



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Propondría para optimizar nuestras cuentas corrientas la siguiente estructura

cuenta corriente "BASE"________________cuenta remunerada UNO E 3% (a la vista)
2ª cuenta satélite_____________________ING DIRECT:usarla durante solo un mes al 7%
3ª cuenta satélite_____________________OPEN BANK un mes al 8%
4ª " " _______________________________ BANKINTER un mes al 7% max 30000€
5ª " " _______________________________si pillas una oficina del santander de nueva apertura siempre promocionan para captar clientes un dePosito a 1 mes al 10 %
6ª __________________________________ IBERCAJA
7ª __________________________________ demás bancos on line (consultar ofertas a 1 mes)



En fin... abrir tantas cuentas satelites como ofertas encontremos y al terminar el plazo pasarlas a la cuenta "base" de UNO E del BBV que es la mejor desde mi punto de vista.


*IMPORTANTE:* Y EN EL TERRENO DE LAS COMUNICACIONES SIN DUDA ME PASABA A *JAZZTEL*, QUE VA DE LUJO CON SUS 20 MEGAS Y EL PRECIO ES COJONUDO. *pasad de las demás ofertas en internet, jazztel es sin duda la mejor porque tiene centrales propias y desvincula la factura totalmente de timofonica. Respecto a calidad precio no hay comparación (CONTRASTADO AL 100%)*

http://www.jazztel.com/microsites/packmega20.htm

CON UN CAPITAL MEDIO DE 50.000€ Y HACIENDO EFECTIVO LO ANTERIORMENTE COMENTADO SE PUEDE AHORRAR ANUALMENTE 2500€ APROX SIN CONTAR LAS COMISIONES POR CUENTA CORRIENTE TARJETAS DE CREDITO Y DEMÁS COMISIONES QUE TE IMPONDRÍA CON UNA CUENTA CORRIENTE TRADICIONAL/CONVENCIONAL.( EN 10 AÑOS SON 25000€!!!!!!!!! SI NO HACEIS LO QUE HE COMENTADO, ESOS 25.000 € QUE PODRIAIS TENER AHORRADO SE LO HABREIS DADO A TELEFONICA (perdón, timofonica), Y A LOS BANCOS VIA COMISIÓN )!!!!!!!!!!!!!MEJOR PA NOSOTROS NO????  SI EN VEZ DE UN CAPITAL DE 50000 FUERAN 82500.....CALCULAD EL AHORRO A 10 AÑOS VISTA HACIENDO ESTOS 2 SIMPLES PASOS._____¿NO OS PARECE EL MEJOR PLAN DE PENSIONES???_____plan de pensiones sin tener el puto dinero bloqueado hasta los 65 años!!!

Yo personalmente prefiero ahorra haciendo este tipo de cosas a escatimar en tapas y cervecitas con los colegas, cenas o copitas... QUE SOLO SE VIVE UNA VEZ COÑO!!!!  

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* SI TU Y TU MUJER TENEIS UN CAPITAL "X" Y OS ABRIS 2 CUENTAS EN ING PODEIS DISFRUTAR DEL 7% CADA UNO POR SEPARADO, CON LO CUAL YA TENEIS 2 MESES AL 7%; (CON LAS DEMÁS CUENTAS NO TENGO CLARO SI TE LO PERMITEN HACER); Por cierto, esta estrategia la hago así porque no me gusta tener el dinero bloqueado en depósitos a plazo (prefiero tenerlo a la vista, y más ante un escenario continuado de subida de tipos); entraré en un depósito a plazo cuando intuya que los tipos no subirán más al menos en el corto plazo.

SALUDOS Y A AHORRAR!!!!!!!! :_____ MAS SUGERENCIAS Y TRUCOS DE LOS FOREROS PARA AHORRAR??? PLEASE


----------



## descer (14 Nov 2006)

Muy currado tio.

saludos


----------



## euriborde (14 Nov 2006)

entreveo que el que siga el consejo del último post pone en juego parte de sus relaciones personales/familiares... joer qué chungo


----------



## SolNaciente (14 Nov 2006)

Ni se os ocurra meteros en Jazztel.
He oido verdaderos horrores. Tardan 6 meses y te empiezan a cobrar, te quieres dar de baja y dicen que tu fax es ilegible, etc, etc etc.

jazztel fuera


----------



## korgo (14 Nov 2006)

SolNaciente dijo:


> Ni se os ocurra meteros en Jazztel.
> He oido verdaderos horrores. Tardan 6 meses y te empiezan a cobrar, te quieres dar de baja y dicen que tu fax es ilegible, etc, etc etc.
> 
> jazztel fuera



MIs amigos estan con Jazztel y ni un problema. 
Yo con Wanadoo pase un calvario tremendo, asi que son casi todas iguales.

Mi mejor experiencia hasta ahora con Tele2. Solo me molesto que la llamada ADSL+linea en realidad no lleva linea sino que es VoIP. Sin embargo funciona incluso mejor que la linea tradicional, asi que el segundo día me olvide de ello.
En lo demas un trato excelente, con redireccion de puertos sin poner una sola pega y al darme de baja (me he mudado y no tengo cobertura) no tuve tampoco ningun problema.


----------



## Anita (14 Nov 2006)

Todas dan problemas. Si te toca a ti, te ha tocado, llámese Jazztel, Tele2, Wanadoo (aunque esta lleva record), ONO etc. La que mejor funciona, pero por contra mas cara es Telefonica, que por cierto quien la tenga contratada a partir de ayer se puede ampliar de 1 mega a 3 pero tiene que pedirlo 
Yo personalmente uso ONO que también tiene muchas quejas. A mi me tardaron meses en dar de alta el teléfono, tambien es por que era zona nueva pero vamos. Por contra no me cobraron nada (TV + Internet) hasta que no me lo pusieron asi que no ha estado tan mal y de momento funciona.
Pero lo dicho, no hay ninguna buena, es cuestión de suerte. Como tengas un problema ya la has jodido 

Lo de las cuentas muy interesante, la verdad es que voy rondandole a la cabeza a ver donde meto mis modestos, pero ahorrillos al fin y al cabo por que estan muertos de risa en el banco.


----------



## epsilon (14 Nov 2006)

Yo tengo Jazztel y encantado, 21 días para el alta, y sí, solo pillo 7 megas, pero no está nada mal.


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

SolNaciente dijo:


> Ni se os ocurra meteros en Jazztel.
> He oido verdaderos horrores. Tardan 6 meses y te empiezan a cobrar, te quieres dar de baja y dicen que tu fax es ilegible, etc, etc etc.
> 
> jazztel fuera




Yo lo puedo confirmar. Viví un auténtico calvario con esa compañía, una situación surealista sólo por un cambio de domicilio. Antes de volver a ser cliente de Jazztel cojo los ordenadores y todo aparato susceptible de ser conectado a la red y les pego fuego en medio del comedor.


----------



## Mojarra (14 Nov 2006)

SolNaciente dijo:


> Ni se os ocurra meteros en Jazztel.
> He oido verdaderos horrores. Tardan 6 meses y te empiezan a cobrar, te quieres dar de baja y dicen que tu fax es ilegible, etc, etc etc.
> 
> jazztel fuera



Pues si, yo lo siento mucho, se que timofónica es más caro, pero no me separo de ella ni loco, y más teniendo un negocio donde se cierran más del 50% de las ventas por teléfono.

Una vez, pasé una de las líneas a uno de los nuevos operadores (No era jazztel), mi experiencia fue nefasta y hoy día no escucho ni una sola oferta de nadie, prefiero pagar más y estar tranquilo. Resulta que cosas tan básicas como que el número de teléfono fuese visible, tanto para las llamadas entrantes como salientes, tenían un plus. El fax nunca llegó a funcionar, las líneas de teléfono se colgaban, un desastre, me dijeron que los problemas se solucionaban en 24 Horas, pasó un mes y la instalación seguía deficiente, para más INRI, me dijeron que el problema se encontraba en una infraestructura que dependía de Telefónica, que me pusiera en contacto con ellos para que me lo arreglasen, TOCATE LOS COJ… ¡Pero no eran independientes!

Pues eso, que los mandé a tomar vientos, y volví a poner dicha línea con telefónica, se que pago más, pero también se que si tengo alguna avería se presenta un técnico en menos de 12 horas y me lo arregla, y no me preocupo de servicios tan básicos como el que los números de teléfonos sean visibles, porque a estas alturas eso ya ni se plantea, es como irte a comprar un coche y preguntar si tiene elevalunas eléctricos.

Saludos.


----------



## abel (14 Nov 2006)

Jazztel no recomendado segun noticia en meneame.net
http://aversiganodinero.blogspot.com/2006/11/adsl-de-jazztel-no-recomendado.html


----------



## Xuko (14 Nov 2006)

No se los demas, pero el depósito de Opebank es solo para nuevos clientes, por lo que solo lo puedes usarlo una vez y el de Bankinter también.


----------



## SolNaciente (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Lo de poner en juego a la familia solo sería en caso de que fueras tan subnormal de meter el dinero en renta variable, o que tu familia y amigos fueran tan catetos que pensaran que les estas tangando.
> 
> 
> Sobre Jazztel: *tu hablas de oidas*; Jazztel te da la conexion en 20 dia; ante la puta telefonica le ponia todo tipo de trabas a la clientela de jazztel para hacer la portabilidad, ultimamente y desdepues de haber ganado mas de 20 conflictos presentados ante la comision nacional comunicaciones y, y haber interpuesto 2 denuncias en la jurisdiccion ordinaria; la ultima de ellas dirigida a Cesar Alierta.
> ...



Que majete que eres, GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, pues no se, sera que te dan porcentajes en Jazztel, pero bueno... TU DIRAS...
http://www.diarioip.com/mt/mt-search.cgi?IncludeBlogs=1&search=jazztel

Desde luego, wanadoo la he sufrido en mis carnes, y nunca mais. Jazztel, por amigos, y ni de suerte. 
Y como eres tan majete, no me despedire sin desearte que cagues durito, y nunca dos veces en el mismo retrete.


----------



## Mi querida España (14 Nov 2006)

*Negocio seguro*

Si hablamos de marketing relacional (familia que se lo dice a mas gente, etc...) lo que más futuro tiene es esto www.tulipan.acnrep.com

Verdaderas fortunas como en tupperware, Vorwerk con su famosa thermomix....


----------



## jorge (14 Nov 2006)

*ni de coña!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yo he sufrido en mis carnes a JAZZTEL en 10 lineas y no se lo recomiendo ni a mi peor enemigo,ES LA PEOR EMPRESA QUE HE VISTO EN MI VIDA!!! :


----------



## joseph_mary (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Tuvo que ser hace 7 meses o mas, ahora los tiempo de la portabilidad los han reducido a 20 dias, te lo aseguro



¿Tu trabajas en jazztel, verdad? Si no, ¿qué interés tienes en defender de esa forma a esa empresa?


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

No entiendo esa defensa a ultranza de una compañía telefónica como Jazztel. He conocido varias empresas de telefonía que daban asco, pero lo de Jazztel es incalificable. 

Comencemos con lo de los 20 Megas.  Sin comentarios.

Hay varias empresas de telefonía de las que no quiero ni oir hablar. Por orden: Jazztel, Wanadoo (que ya no existe, ahora pertenece a Orange, razón por la que voy a cambiar de compañia de móvil, ya que de momento tengo amena, que ahora también es orange), y Telefónica. He tenido problemas con más, pero de esas tres no quiero ni los buenos días.

No voy a explicar mi experiencia con Jazztel porque es tan sureal todo lo que pasé, que si lo cuento no me creeréis. 

Si opinar que Jazztel es lo peor con diferencia significa que soy un pringado, pues lo soy, que le vamos a hacer. Y por mí como si hacen la portabilidad en un día y cobran 50 céntimos al mes por la ADSL a 400 megas, ni de coña vuelvo a ser cliente suyo.


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Segun tu argumento tambien debo trabajar para el BBV, ING, Bankinter, Openbank (santander) etc..
> 
> Si, soy agente bancario de un gran banco Nacional y con una cartera de clientes descomunal, pero en el tema de las comunicaciones va a ser que no.
> 
> ...



Si cada vez que alguien no está de acuerdo con lo que dices en un post te sientes atacado y comienzas a insultar al personal, te recomiendo que te cambies el nick por el de "problemas psicologicos" . 

Un saludo para tí también.


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Podeis entender que al haber tenido buena experiencia con la jazztella defienda??? al igual que otros que han escrito????
> 
> Cojones que paranoicos sois!!!
> 
> ...



Gracias por el piropo.  

Te comunico que pago menos por la ADSL de lo que cuesta con jazztel. Y sin problemas. Así que si de lo que se trata es de ahorrar hay opciones mejores. A parte de que los problemas salen más caros aún. 

NO OS HAGAIS CLIENTES DE JAZZTEL


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*pues haz un favor a la gente...*

...y di con que operador trabajas y Te sale tan barato; QUE DE ESO TRATABA ESTE POST

RECOMIENDALO Y SI ES VERDAD QUE TE AHORRAS + QUE CON JAZZTEL,EL SERVICIO Y LA VELOCIDAD SON BUENAS Y LA PORTABILIDAD TE LA HACEN EN MENOS DE 20 DIAS TE FELICITAREMOS POR LA APORTACION

P.D: lo de decir que los problemas te salen caros con jazztel deja entre ver que no tienes ni puta idea de configurar un router.de todas formas con telefonica tambien te facturan las incidencias a través de sus subcontratas.

P.D2: si dices que pagas menos por interner que tienes actualmente que con los (20MEGAS 20 EUROS DE LAZZTEL), quiere decir que tienes contratada una tarifa plana cutre de esas, NADA DE ADSL


----------



## joseph_mary (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Podeis entender que al haber tenido buena experiencia con la jazztella defienda??? al igual que otros que han escrito????
> 
> Cojones que paranoicos sois!!!
> 
> ...



¿Ves como no era tan difícil? Tu has tenido una buena experiencia y la defiendes por eso. Pues vale. Lo que estamos diciendo nosotros es lo contrario, también basado en nuestra experiencia. Si por decir lo contrario que tu insultas y llamas sopla pollas a no se quien, lo siento, porque eso quiere decir que no se puede dialogar contigo. Solo darte la razón, y para eso no estamos en este foro.

P.D. lo de chemari ha estado bien. Tengo amigos que me llaman así, por lo que no solo no me importa, sino que invito a quien quiera llamarme así que lo haga, que así parece que hay más confianza.


----------



## joseph_mary (14 Nov 2006)

Por cierto, me parece muy buena idea tu aportación inicial del hilo. Muchas gracias por toda la información. Estoy mirando donde poner los pocos ahorros que tengo, y estoy pensando en hacerlo por algún banco online, que suelen dar mayores beneficios.

¿Recomendáis alguna página para buscar información de inversiones, con comparativas, información de fondos y ese estilo?

Yo tengo esta, que creo que la vi en este mismo foro, por si a alguien le interesa:

Ahorro online


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*Otra Cosa Ranger...*

He Leido Antes Algo Que Has Escrito En RelaciÓn A Que Vas A Cambiar De Operador Movil; Estas Actualmente Con Amena Y Estas Dispuesto A Cambiarte Porque Se Ha Fusionado Con Wanadoo (que SegÚn Tú Da Asco)..... Pues Bien: Ya SabrÁs Que Solo Te Queda Un Operador Movil Con El Que Trabajar: *vodafone*_____________de AquÍ A Tres Meses Se Va A Anunciar La ColabolariÓn Oficial Entre Jazztel Y Vodafone Para Ofrecer Al Mercado El Cuadruple Play: Por Si No Sabes Lo Que Significa Yo Muy Gustasamente Te Lo Explico

Cuadruple Play Es Movil-fijo-tv-internet En Una Sola Factura


Por Tanto No Te Cambies De Amena Porque O Te Vas Con Movistar(la+ Cara) O Con Jazztel/vodafone 

Think Over It


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> He Leido Antes Algo Que Has Escrito En RelaciÓn A Que Vas A Cambiar De Operador Movil; Estas Actualmente Con Amena Y Estas Dispuesto A Cambiarte Porque Se Ha Fusionado Con Wanadoo (que SegÚn Tú Da Asco)..... Pues Bien: Ya SabrÁs Que Solo Te Queda Un Operador Movil Con El Que Trabajar: *vodafone*_____________de AquÍ A Tres Meses Se Va A Anunciar La ColabolariÓn Oficial Entre Jazztel Y Vodafone Para Ofrecer Al Mercado El Cuadruple Play: Por Si No Sabes Lo Que Significa Yo Muy Gustasamente Te Lo Explico
> 
> Cuadruple Play Es Movil-fijo-tv-internet En Una Sola Factura
> 
> ...



Si de lo que se trata es de que quieres tener la razón: tienes razón, Jazztel es megachachipiruli.¿Contento? Deja de leer aquí.

En el caso de que hayas seguilo leyendo, te comento que estamos en un momento de entrada de nuevos operadores de telefonía móvil. Esto quiere decir que habrá más compañías donde escoger.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*vamos a ver majete...*

que parece ser que vuelves a hablar sin saber....

Es cierto que van a entrar OMV ( operadores de moviles virtuales) de entre ellos por ejemplo te comento que uno de ellos va a ser CARREFOUR, EL CORTE INGLÉS Y DEMÁS. En el fondo parece ser que oyes campanas por ahí, pero no te molestas en informarte ni siquiera un poquitín; esos OMV SON PUROS "REVENTAS"!! CHAVALOTE, es decir que revenden bajo un nombre comercial propio, vease carrefour , la estructura y operativa de uno de los 3 grandes y unicos operadores que funcionan actualmente en España, por lo que lo que le pagues en un futuro a este operador virtual de móviles irá "a pachas" con el cedente de su infraestructura.

P.D 1: todavía estoy esperando que digas con quien tienes el ADSL
P.D 2: no hagas más el ridiculo, que o tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, pamplinas!!
P.D3 solo te voy a dar la razon en que posiblemente XFERA(seguro que no tienes ni puta idea de que es esta empresa)salga al patio como el cuarto operador movil español (todavia no es seguro)


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> que parece ser que vuelves a hablar sin saber....)



Para tu información estuve varios años comercializando telecomunicaciones como distribuidor independiente.



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Es cierto que van a entrar OMV ( operadores de moviles virtuales) de entre ellos por ejemplo te comento que uno de ellos va a ser CARREFOUR, EL CORTE INGLÉS Y DEMÁS. En el fondo parece ser que oyes campanas por ahí, pero no te molestas en informarte ni siquiera un poquitín; esos OMV SON PUROS "REVENTAS"!! CHAVALOTE, es decir que revenden bajo un nombre comercial propio, vease carrefour , la estructura y operativa de uno de los 3 grandes y unicos operadores que funcionan actualmente en España, por lo que lo que le pagues en un futuro a este operador virtual de móviles irá "a pachas" con el cedente de su infraestructura.



Insisto, lo de chavalote sobra. 

Sé perfectamente en las condiciones que entrarán en el mercado los nuevos operadores (y te has dejado uno bastante importante, The Phone House. )Precisamente uno de los problemas que tuvo amena al principio de empezar a operar es que al carecer de red propia, era un puro reventa como tú los llamas, y debido a que la capacidad de las redes existentes eran insuficientes las otras dos operadoras no daban la capacidad de transmisión de datos a que estaban obligados y había problemas de colapsos(como experto debes saber cómo se llamó al acuerdo por el cual se hacía el reparto de las zonas donde los otros operadores le tenían que dar servicio). 



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D 1: todavía estoy esperando que digas con quien tienes el ADSL



No te lo voy a decir, ya que eres un experto y deberías saberlo.


GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D 2: no hagas más el ridiculo, que o tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, pamplinas!!



Insisto, los insultos te los guardas.


GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D3 solo te voy a dar la razon en que posiblemente XFERA(seguro que no tienes ni puta idea de que es esta empresa)salga al patio como el cuarto operador movil español (todavia no es seguro



Sé algo más de lo que te puedas imaginar, de hecho estuve a punto de entrar a trabajar en esa compañia. Afortunadamente no lo hice, ya que el proyecto quedó paralizado, querían entrar a lo grande, pasando de la red GSM, pero este país está tan adelantado que fue imposible y muchos años después (por aquellos entonces Vodafone todavía era Arirtel) parece que van a empezar a operar pero en GSM y de momento como puro reventa como tu dices.

Cuanto daño hacen a este foro los multinicks!!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*Multinicks?? de que vas..*

Sigo pensando que no tienes ADSL, tienes una tarifa plana.

Mira, en cada parrafo que escribes reafirmas a todo el que lo lea que no hay "chicha" en tus palabras; no fundamentas nada, y respecto al tema de las telecomunicaciones cualquier chavalillo de 15 años esta mas puesto que tu.

Queda demostrado que lo unico que sabes son las cuatro parrafadas que te tuviste que aprender de memoria para vender moviles (o lo que fuera) cuando eras un comercial de medio pelo.

Gracias por leerme.....chavalote


----------



## RANGER (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Sigo pensando que no tienes ADSL, tienes una tarifa plana.
> 
> Mira, en cada parrafo que escribes reafirmas a todo el que lo lea que no hay "chicha" en tus palabras; no fundamentas nada, y respecto al tema de las telecomunicaciones cualquier chavalillo de 15 años esta mas puesto que tu.
> 
> ...



Que sí, lo que tú digas. Soy un chavalote que con 18 añitos ya montó su primera empresa (no con el dinero de los papis como otros, que así es fácil hacerlo, sinó con lo que gané trabajando mientras estudiaba). No tengo que darte ninguna explicación, sólo añadiré que viendo en que insistes en los insultos y las descalificaciones me cago en tu puta calavera y en todos los de tu puta "especie". La ignorancia y la prepotencia debería ser dolorosas, dudo mucho que resistieses tanto dolor, cacho de carne con patas. A cagar a la vía, a ver si hay suerte y pasa un tren mientras tienes los pantalones bajados y desaparece un hijoputa.

Otro a la lista.


----------



## ellison (14 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Para cuando salen las acciones de tu empresa a cotizar en bolsa??
> lo digo para suscribir la salida en bolsa, jajajaja



seguro que compras acciones y te quedas igual de enganchado que con JAZ, ya te veo haciéndole publicidad cutre por foros de internet para que remonte la cotización


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*no coments*

no coments


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2006)

*No Coments?*

No Coments?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*mejores depositos (actualizado)*

Los mejores depositos
A corto plazo
Entidad Tipo 
openbank 8% 
ING DIRECT 7% 
Bankinter 7% 
Ibanesto 7% 


A largo plazo
Entidad Tipo 
BBVA 4.42% 
openbank 4% 
Ibanesto 3.5% 
bancopopular-e.com 3.1% 

*P.D: * *truco para arañarle 3 puntos a ing direct:* Si te abres por internet una cuenta naranja y en principio la dejas inactiva, pasados 40 dias aproximadamente recibes desde el dep. de marketing una oferta para disfrutar del deposito naranja al 10% en vez de al actual; ademas para incentivarte te mandan un cheque regalos de 10 euros que t ingresan en cuenta una vez se realice el traspaso de efectivo.

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*otro mes al 10%*

Citibank

1 mes al 10 %, 40.000€ maximo
al acabar el mes a la cuenta remunerada al 2,5%

fuente
http://www.citibank.com/spain/consumer/spanish/invers/deposito/depo10.htm


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*y otro mesecito al 7%*

Depósitos Activo
> Depósito Activo 1 mes


Es una imposición para nuevos clientes a plazo fijo de 1 mes, con la cual además de obtener una atractiva rentabilidad que recibirás mensualmente, siempre tendrás la seguridad de recuperar tu inversión inicial al vencimiento. 

Tipo de interés: 7% T.A.E. 
Liquidación de intereses: Al vencimiento. 
Importe mínimo: 10.000 euros. 
Importe máximo: 30.000 euros. 
Retención fiscal a cuenta: 15% sobre los intereses generados.

https://www.activobank.com/applic/c...EPOSITOS_TRADICIONALES/DEPOSITO_ACTIVO_1_MES/


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*este esta de puta madre...*

Depósito 8 uno-e 
. 
Depósito a 6 meses.

8% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (5 meses) referenciado a Euribor a un mes: 4,23% TAE*.

Hasta 100.000 euros. 
. 
Condiciones generales 
. 
Liquidación de intereses a elección del titular, mensual o a vencimiento, esta última creada en previsión de la posible Reforma Fiscal de 2007 de la que podría beneficiarse fiscalmente. Se abonarán en la Cuenta Remunerada uno-e. 
. 
En el caso de solicitar cancelación de forma anticipada, el cliente recibirá intereses al 1% por el período transcurrido desde la fecha de constitución hasta la fecha de cancelación. 
. 
La renovación será automática, para periodos sucesivos de 6 meses, tomando como referencia el último euribor 1 mes publicado a fecha de la renovación. 
. 
Oferta válida hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2006. 
. 
La constitución del Depósito 8 uno-e deberá efectuarse con anterioridad al 31 de enero de 2007 y está limitada a los nuevos clientes que se den de alta en el Servicio uno-e a partir del 31 de octubre de 2006.


----------



## gussman (15 Nov 2006)

> Aparte de ellison y ranger parece ser que no hay mas piltrafillas por aqui;



Normal. Todos te han puesto ya en la lista de ignorados. 

No te molestes en contestarme porque tambien vas a mi lista.

Saludos y hasta siempre.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*me trae sin cuidao*

que descojone de foro


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

Yo ya lo pregunte al principio pero todo se ha ido por lo del ADSL.¿Como vas a ahorrar 2500 € al año si solo puedes suscribir estos depósitos una vez?¿Hay algún truco?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*te explico*

Si de lo que se trata es de ahorrar durante el 2007 lo maximo posible para beneficiarnos de las subidas del euribor y las bajas en el sector inmobiliario pronosticadas desde este foro, una manera de no desprendernos del menudeo (eurillos) que se nos suele ir via comisiones bancarias y de no ingresar los intereses oficiales en nuestras cuentas bancarias.

Recapitulando: si hemos dado referencias de aproximadamente 9 cuantes de entidades financieras que te ofrecen un deposito a un mes a un alto interés, lo suyo es ir traspasando una vez vencido el deposito de cuenta en cuenta.

Si dispones de un capital, pongamos por ejemplo 40.000 euros y cubres durante el 2007 todos los meses al interés ofertado hace una media aproximada de un 6,75% sobre el capital:

40.000 = 2700€ brutos anuales descontando retenciones de capital mobiliario = 2347,82 euro netos anuales; obviamente a esto hay que sumarles los gastos que tienen las cuentas tradicionales 18€ anuales por administracion ttarjetas etc.

Sumando el ahorro además de dejar telefonica por otro operador de ADSL (yo recomiendo jazztel) te ahorras otro piquillo.

Es decir: para los que tengan un pequeño capital ahorrado y tengan actualmente cuantes corrientes tradicionales que te suelen freir a pequeñas comisinoes y además no te ofrecen ningun interés les conviene hacer esta operativa y el ahorro es el anteriormente especificado.


Comprendido????????


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

Pues no. Sigo sin entederlo.

No comprendo el concepto de "euros anuales", ya que como te dije antes, estos depósitos los suscribes una vez y se acabó. Lo que te preguntaba es sí se podía hacer algo para poder contratarlo 10 vces como tu dices.

Saludos


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> CON UN CAPITAL MEDIO DE 50.000€ Y HACIENDO EFECTIVO LO ANTERIORMENTE COMENTADO SE *PUEDE AHORRAR ANUALMENTE 2500€* APROX SIN CONTAR........ *EN 10 AÑOS SON 25000€!!!!!!!!! *



A ver, no se si no me explico bien:

Como vas ahorrar 25000 € en diez años si solo puedes abrir los depósitos una vez. En todo caso, al menos entiendo yo, es que podrás sacar 2500 € y se acabo, no hay más. No puedes hacerlo año tras año.

Esto es lo que no entiendo, ya que son depósitos para nuevos clientes, una vez que te haces cliente de ellos ya no eres "nuevo cliente", por lo que no se puede volver a disfrutar.... ¿O SI? ESTA ES MI PREGUNTA


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*ok, vamos a hacer una simulacion*

Supongamos que tienes 50.000 y durante el 2007 le sacas un *6,35 * utilizando la operativa que te he expicado antes: son 2760 € netos descontando el 15% de las retenciones; (matizando un poco diremos que en 2007 las retencines van a ser un 18%, pero bueno, no afecta mucho al resultado)

Actualmente estamos ante un escenario de subidas de tipos continuadas,con lo cual, a finales de 2007/principios d 2008 con un poco de suerte tendremos unos tipos al 4,25, con lo cual seguramente se podrá contratar depositos a un año al *6,25%* incluso mas.

No me atrevo a hacer quinielas a mas allá de 2009 pero si todo va conforme a lo que intuimos podremos ver tipo mas altos, (pero quién sabe, igual vemos tipo al 0,25 como en Japón)

Esta operativa la vuelves a hacer si teva la renta fija o lo metes en Jazztel como *ya hizo Ellison el año pasado*

Saludos


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

Entonces lo de los 25000 € en 10 años a través de estos depósitos (contratándolos sucesivamente) no se puede hacer ¿no?

Por favor, solo necesito un si o un no y ya no te doy más el coñazo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*jajajajajajaj*

Si los tipos se mantienen a partir del 2008 al 4,5% o más, puede que en 10 años sacaras mas de 25000€, date cuenta q cada vez más se está extendiendo el uso de cuentas on line, y conforme las generaciones vayan pasando es a lo que va a tender la banca comercial. Y poco a poco van a ir saliendo mas ofertas y depositos; me juego el cuello que ing direct a mediados del 2007 ya está ofreciendo el 10% a un mes. Pero ya te digo,no hace falta contratar depositos a un mes si los tiposllegan a final del año que viene al 4,5, pues te estarán ofreciendo depositos a un año al 6,5.

*50000€ x 6,5% anual 3250 € brutos 2754€ netos(retenciones al 18%) x 10 años = 27540€*

Hombre si tienes 600.000€ no te recomendaría un banco on line,te recomendaría una buena banca privada ya que el impuesto del patrimonio y el de la renta están vinculados y sería mejor operar con fondos.

como comprenderás no soy adivino


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

Te lo pongo de otra manera

¿Se pueden contratar estos depósitos de un mes (en plan "oferta de bienvenida") más de una vez?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*No!*

Aunque si eres un buen negociador igual te lo conceden. El dinero que metas y supere el saldo historico maximo si se le aplica el interés de la oferta de bienvenida.

El de bankinter no es renovable.


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

Pues si que te ha costao contestar.

¿Tan mal me explicaba?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*a ver aver*

creía que lo que te interesaba mas es el resultado final (el ahorro de 27.000 en 10 años) y no la manera de conseguirlo; no hace falta duplicar depositos de bienvenida para llegar a ese resultado.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

de todas formas perdona si no te he entendido bien


----------



## Xuko (15 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> HACIENDO EFECTIVO LO ANTERIORMENTE COMENTADO SE PUEDE AHORRAR ANUALMENTE 2500€



Aquí das a entender que esto se podía hacer año tras año y era lo que no me cuadraba. El dinero se puede ahorrar de muchas maneras distintas y solo quería saber si la que tu comentabas al principio era posible (renovando estos depósitos).

Saludos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

disculpa si te he confundido, tema aclarado


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Nov 2006)

*otra de caixa galicia*

El On Ahorro 3,20 es un producto que combina: 

La liquidez de una cuenta a la vista: podrá realizar nuevos ingresos o disponer de su dinero en el momento que desee sin gastos ni comisiones. 
La alta rentabilidad de un Depósito.
(1) 3,20% TAE a 2 meses (interés nominal: 3,16%) Importe mínimo: 2.000 Euros. Renovación automática aplicando las condiciones vigentes en cada momento.

se contrata on line
http://www.caixagalicia.es/wvio004m...o004_contenido/ESP/pags/wvio004c_muchomas.htm


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Nov 2006)

Las sucesivas subidas de los tipos de interés aprobadas por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) -la última los dejó en el 3%- han abierto una nueva ‘guerra’ de depósitos en el sector financiero español. La captación de pasivo a través de esta vía, relegada a un segundo plano en los últimos ejercicios, se ha convertido en una prioridad para numerosas entidades, que han lanzado ofertas con rentabilidades muy superiores a las habituales en el pasado reciente al disponer de un mayor margen de maniobra gracias el encarecimiento del precio del dinero. Esa estrategia ha captado el interés de miles de clientes y está dando sus frutos. El fuerte incremento de recursos de esta índole ha permitido que la cifra total de depósitos de la clientela que maneja la banca española haya crecido más de un 13% en apenas un año y rebase ampliamente el billón de euros.

A día de hoy, es posible encontrar productos que ofrecen el 7%, 8% y hasta del 12% TAE durante el primer mes. A partir de ahí, la remuneración se recorta sustancialmente. En numerosos casos, el interés para el resto del periodo, hasta completar el año, está vinculado al comportamiento en Bolsa de algunos valores o de índices como el Ibex 35.

http://www.romanzaclub.com/2006/09/...-que-ganan-atractivo-tras-la-subida-de-tipos/


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Nov 2006)

Ejemplo práctico 

Un ahorrador ‘Z’ contrata por Internet un depósito ‘D’ en una entidad ‘E’ que ofrece una rentabilidad del 6% TAE durante un mes. Dicha entidad permite invertir hasta un máximo de 10.000 euros en este depósito, que no se podrá renovar al vencimiento. 

Con el objetivo de aprovechar al máximo esta oferta, el ahorrador ‘Z’ decide invertir ese máximo, de 10.000 euros en el depósito a un mes. 

Para calcular su rentabilidad real, el ahorrador deberá dividir ese 6% TAE entre 12 meses, ya que sabe que sólo va a poder disfrutar del depósito durante un mes. Esa división da 0,5. Ese será el interés real que obtendrá de su dinero en un mes. 

Es decir, 10.000 euros a un mes le ofrecerán unas ganancias limpias de 50 euros. Pasado el mes, el depósito se liquidará y abonará sus intereses en la cuenta corriente que el ahorrador ‘Z’ ha abierto previamente. En ella, la entidad ingresará los 10.050 euros. A partir de entonces, como el depósito no puede renovarse, este dinero se remunerará al tipo de interés que ofrezca dicha cuenta corriente. 

En la entidad ‘E’ disponen de una cuenta corriente que ofrece un interés del 2,25% TAE. El ahorrador ‘Z’ decide dejar su dinero sin moverlo en esa cuenta corriente durante 10 meses más. En ese periodo (10 meses), la cuenta le dará unas ganancias del 1,875 (2,25/12=0,1875x10=1,975). En total, recibirá 188,43 euros por sus 10.050 euros ingresados. 

En 11 meses (con el depósito y la cuenta), el ahorrador ‘Z’ habrá ganado 238,43 euros.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Nov 2006)

*recapitulando...*

tenemos los 6 primeros meses del 2007

ing direct 7% enero
open bank 8% Febrero
Bankinter 7% Marzo
Ibanesto 7% Abril
Citibank 10% Mayo
Activo Bnak 7% Junio

Si en tu zona abren una oficina del santander y coges la oferta al 10% ...Julio
desde Agosto hasta Enero de 2008 metes la pasta al deposito 8 de Uno E (bbv) que da actualmente una media en los 6 meses del 4,23% (para Agosto de 2007 seguramente la media será mayor)

*Conclusión:* A 40.000 euros desde enero de 2007 a Enero 2008 le sacas una rentabilidad media de 6,6% = 2640 € brutos (hay que descontar el 18% de retenciones). si duplicas el deposito de ing con tu mujer e hijos son 230 € mas por cada més que lo dupliques.

Salu2


----------



## ics (16 Nov 2006)

Y en todos esos bancos no hay comisiones? Lo que debe ser un engorro es ir abriendo y cerrando cuentas y que todo te cuadre bien, porque seguramente te pediran dinero antes que tengas cerrada la otra cuenta.. con lo cual hay bastantes dias al año que tu dinero no te va a dar intereses..


----------



## Beborn (16 Nov 2006)

Como abrir y cerrar cuentas de bancos online sea tan "sencillo" y "rápido" como darse de BAJA en compañías de ADSL... vamos jodidos.
Seguramente te harán la vida imposible y te pedirán mil millones de datos, faxes, burofaxes y llamadas para conseguir que te den de baja, y es probable que en muchos casos creas haberlo dado de baja pero te mantengan como cliente, y te sigan bombardeando eternamente con publicidad, llamadas, etc, y no solo eso, que no ocurra que de pronto les de por cobrar comisiones a cuentas inactivas, o cosas asi... jajaja.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Nov 2006)

No hay comisiones aunque tengas la cuenta a cero durante un año. Por tarjetas de debito tampoco tienes comisiones

Haz la prueba con Uno E y con ING y lo comprobarás tu mismo.

Obviamente esto va para la gente que tenga un capital pequeño ahorrado, supongo que los que tenga la cuenta pelada y no ahorren apenas al año ni siquiera se plantearán hacerlo; y es más cuando tengamos bajadas nominales de un 30% en las viviendas tambien lo tendrán jodido para meterse en una vivienda digna


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Nov 2006)

*Ics...*

quien algo quiere algo le cuesta, no crees??

Si para ti es un engorro díselo a tu secretaria


----------



## ics (16 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> quien algo quiere algo le cuesta, no crees??
> 
> Si para ti es un engorro díselo a tu secretaria



Secretaria  Q caxondo.. 

Yo por el engorro tenia pensado meterlo en openbank al 4% y sin necesidad de tener cuenta en ese banco... se gana menos, pero tambien se come uno menos la olla..


----------



## ursus- (16 Nov 2006)

0,5 % por un mes creo que es irrisorio,¿ creeis que si suben los tipos de interes subiran los % de amortizacion de este tipos de cuentas corrientes ?


----------



## UNTROLL (20 Nov 2006)

*Stop Propaganda De Empresas*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *IMPORTANTE:* Y EN EL TERRENO DE LAS COMUNICACIONES SIN DUDA ME PASABA A *JAZZTEL*, QUE VA DE LUJO CON SUS 20 MEGAS Y EL PRECIO ES COJONUDO. *pasad de las demás ofertas en internet, jazztel es sin duda la mejor porque tiene centrales propias y desvincula la factura totalmente de timofonica. Respecto a calidad precio no hay comparación (CONTRASTADO AL 100%)*




Me parecen bién tus consejos de cuentas de ahorros,pero........ propaganditas de empresas las justas, te las ahorras para ti pa siempre, no útilices un foro QUE NO PAGAS Y NO VA DE TELECOMUNICACIONES, para hacer propaganda de otras empresas.


Esto es un foro de Burbuja Inmobiliaria.

Ahora he leido todo este post y si lo se ni contesto, *calopez* como es posible que dejes que alguien útilice tu foro para hacer propaganda de empresas, TU FORO LO PAGAS TU y este se aprovecha de ello.

Ale Guerrillero insultame a mi también que es lo único que sabes hacer.

Por cierto, no se si sabes que TODOS ESOS DEPOSITOS FINANCIEROS y CUENTAS REMUNERADAS, ya que me lo dijo la comercial de uno-e en la C/Miguel Angel de Madrid , invierten en CEDULAS HIPOTECARIAS DE LOS BANCOS PRINCIPALMENTE, osea en Hipotecas de Pepitos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Nov 2006)

UNTROLL dijo:


> Me parecen bién tus consejos de cuentas de ahorros,pero........ propaganditas de empresas las justas, te las ahorras para ti pa siempre, no útilices un foro QUE NO PAGAS Y NO VA DE TELECOMUNICACIONES, para hacer propaganda de otras empresas.
> 
> 
> Esto es un foro de Burbuja Inmobiliaria.
> ...




Por cierto: 

He hablado do todos los productos que conozco y he probado,(solo recomiendo los que han sido satisfactorios), puede que tu recomiendes telefonica aunque pagues casi el doble.

El motivo de escribir el post ha sido que he detectado que existe mucha gente con pequeños capitales ahorrados a los que no les sacan rendimiento alguno. Me he limitado a explicar una operativa fácil de aplicar y que puede llegar a mucha gente. Como tu comprenderás no me voy a poner a recomendar al personal que invierta en opciones, futuros, warrants, divisas etc solo me ciño a lo mas sencillo.

Si alguien pone en practica la operativa de renta fija se alegrará con el tiempo, NO LO DUDES.

Por cierto, para mi, jazztel sigue siendo la opcion a telefonica, por muchas razones; aunque no me voy a dedicar a contarlas no vaya a ser que me vuelvan a decir que si me llevo comisión y demás "perlas" que han soltado,

Aunque creo recordar que otros foreros que han contastado han hablado bien de Jazztel, me equivoco?


----------



## UNTROLL (21 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Por cierto:
> 
> He hablado do todos los productos que conozco y he probado,(solo recomiendo los que han sido satisfactorios), puede que tu recomiendes telefonica aunque pagues casi el doble.
> 
> ...




En primer lugar me molesta tu forma de vender el producto de una empresa, yo no recomiendo telefonica pero si esta empresa no puede abaratar este servicio es precisamente porque sencillamente el organo regulador la CMT le ha obligado a retirar todas las campañas de ADSL y llamadas más baratas,que sacaba , bajo multas y no permitiendole comercializarlas.

Otra cosa te dire que Jazztel practicamente no tiene red propia y utiliza la de telefónica, más claro que el agua la preasignación que te hace para poderte dar ADSL y el equipo DESLAN o MINIDESLAN, desde el cual te da el servicio tambien es alquilado normalmente a telefónica.

En casi 840 post no he hecho creo corporativismo de ninguna empresa como haces tu y ademas enfrentadote a otros foreros sin venir ni a que ni a cuento.

Me parece muy bién que te vaya muy bién con Jazztell y espero que lo sigas disfrutando y no tengas problemas ,pero no que hagas este tipo de propaganda gratuita y grosera con varios foreros en este hilo.

Pero por ejemplo el que vive en Montejo de la Sierra JAZZTELL pasa olimpicamente de el ya que alli tiene que poner pasta e infraestructuras de comunicaciones, que por supuesto no va a hacer.

Esta claro que hay gente que le va a ir bién con esta operadora o con la otra y a otros les va a ir mal.

Es como si me pongo a polemizar agriamente a todo aquellos que no lleven calzoncillos CALVIN KLEIN ó no compren coches RENAULT o no beban agua FOMBELLA o no tomen cuabatas de Whisky JACK DANIELS o Ginebra SMIRNOFF o no vayan a comprar ropa a ZARA o no se tomen las tortitas de nata del VIP´S o tomen leche PASCUAL.

Anda que no hay operadoras de telefonia fija,Movil y las que habra.

Ademas lo de los ahorros esta este hilo y lo de las cuentas remuneradas lo sabe todo el mundo pero vamos si quieres dar información hay esta este hilo también.


* Opciones de inversión para nuestros ahorros*


----------



## Especulador_inmobiliario (21 Nov 2006)

A mi la verdad, no me parece mal que alguien recomiende una cierta compañia telefónica porque piense que la relación calidad/precio es mejor que la competencia. Vamos, no veo cuál es el problema. Y lo de las acusaciones de usar el foro para hacer publicidad me parece un poco desmedido. En muchas otras ocasiones se han hecho recomendaciones parecidas, no pasa nada.

Y respecto a los depósitos esos.... pues que quieres que te diga, a mi me parece un puto coñazo tener que estar abriendo tropecientas mil cuentas, con el papeleo y las molestias que eso conlleva, y luego además tener que estar continuamente pendiente de mover el dinero cada mes ...

... vamos, que si tienes ganas de jaleo puede estar bien ... pero yo prefiero intentar buscar opciones de mas larga duración, y no tener que estar pendiente del asunto constantemente.

En general nunca me siento atraido por ese tipo de ofertas, ni de banca ni de ninguna otra cosa .. como por ejemplo ... esas compañias de ADSL que te ofrecen una cuota más baja los tres primeros meses ... a mi me suda la polla ... a mi solo me interesa saber cuanto me cuesta a largo plazo. Con las cuentas, depósitos,etc. lo mismo ...


----------



## UNTROLL (21 Nov 2006)

Pues muy sencillo a mi no me importa que digan que una operadora le va bién, pero no a base de que a TODO AQUEL QUE DISIENTE y dice que le va mal , se le tache de que no tiene ni puta idea o que no sabe nada , ESA ES LA CUESTIÓN y más en un foro que es de burbuja inmobiliria.

Por cierto Troll Guerrillero, no intento que te baneen , si no que te den un toque porque esta claro que en este hilo has hecho unos cuantos amigos,solo porque no les gusta Jazztell y a ti si.

Pero veo que tienes AMIGOS, que te mandan o te informan de sus post privados, esta claro que para ser moderador hay que ser mucho más imparcial y enterarse un poco de las cosas.

Por cierto si esa compañia tuviera ofertas tan buenas ganaria clientes y NO HACE MÁS QUE PERDER EN BOLSA, porque no hace más que empeorar la cuota de clientes y el servicio al cliente lo sabe hasta el tato es de lo peor que hay en telecomunicaciones hoy por hoy.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Nov 2006)

*bueeeenooooooooooooo....*

No hace falta que sigas, ya lo has dicho todo...

lo que te pasa a ti es lo mismo que a otro que me contestó en el post (no me acuerdo del nick); la avaricia te pudo y entraste en maximos (entre 1,45 y 1,55) en jazztel creyendo que ibas a dar el pelotazo de tu vida, y las has tenido que soltar como tu compañero sobre los 0.60 aproximadamente)...

Me parece que no me estoy equivocando mucho, verdad trolete?

Es la única explicacion que le doy, puesto que has saltado como un espuknik atacando a jazztel y haciendo referencias a su cotización, cuando yo solo me he limitado a opinar sobre ella en relación a su calidad-precio en cuanto al servicio de telecomunicaciones.

Tambien te recuerdo que en el post hay 3 o 4 foreros que me dan la razón, incluso uno de ellos comenta que todos sus amigos estan con Jazztel y les va de lujo y sin problemas.

Por cierto !!!!, acabo de echarle un vistazo a la gráfica de jazztel y la verdad es que tras 6 meses lateral con un volumen medio diario de 29.000.000 parece que algo se está cociendo, ... como le dije a otro forero antes... igual entro en jazztel si recorta a 0,40,--- esto no es una recomendacion de inversión, que le quede claro a todo el mundo... pero ya se sabe que cuando los pringuis (que han estado pillados) salen escaldados de un valor ES HORA DE ENTRAR EN ÉL; PUES PARA GANAR ALGO EN BOLSA O VAS CON EL SENTIMIENTO CONTRARIO O PALMARÁS MUCHA PASTA.

Sin nada más que comentar por ahora solo me queda dar las gracias a Ellison y a tí por proporcionarme una posible buena inversion a corto. De aqui a Enero estoy seguro que me podré marcar un buen pellizquillo en Jazztel.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC (mil gracias tanto a ti como a ellison, que ya he recordado el nick)

P.D ya que habéis hecho referencia a la cotización de jazztel, en lo sucesivo se irá aportando sobre ella (viendo el gráfico, parece una buena opción para IR HACIENDO OPERACIONES INTRADIARIAS), DE HECHO AHORA MISMO A DADO UN REBOTILLO AL ALZA DE UN 7,5%)

SEGUIREMOS INFORMANDO...


----------



## Leone510 (21 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE:* Y EN EL TERRENO DE LAS COMUNICACIONES SIN DUDA ME PASABA A *JAZZTEL*, QUE VA DE LUJO CON SUS 20 MEGAS Y EL PRECIO ES COJONUDO.



*¿¿JAZZTEL??* ¿La compañía con más denuncias? Va a ser que no.

http://aversiganodinero.blogspot.com/2006/11/adsl-de-jazztel-no-recomendado.html


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Nov 2006)

*para informacion de untroll y leone*

Yo tambien he buscado acerca de denuncias ante órganos competentes y he encontrado cosas tan interesantes y reveladoras como esta

http://www.jazztelia.com/elcortijo/post/2006/10/18/jazztel-resoluciones-la-cmt

http://adslnet.ws/analytics/

Da que pensar sobre vuestras aportaciones sesgadas no?


----------



## UNTROLL (22 Nov 2006)

¿Que yo tengo acciones de Jazztell?, ahora me entero ,oyes dime donde, que me voya buscarlas ya antes de que bajen más todavia.
Tu si que estas enganchado con las Jazztell y el rebote del 7,15% te ha dado un respirillo ehhhh. 

Que pasa tan desesperado estas que hasta me las REGALAS. 

Probablemente cuando en las linea subcontratada de Jazztell a telefónica que tú tienes contratada ya que usa la RED DE TELEFÓNICA,tanto la parte de RTB como de ADSL y esta empresa no gasta un centimo en red , ni en personal tecnico cualificado ya que para eso paga a la CMT y puede chupara de la red de telefónica lo que quiera
tengas algún problema tecnico en la parte de ADSL o en la propia linea telefónica.
Me diras quien te atiende si alguien de Jazztell o Telefónica.

De todas formas Telefónica no pude bajar más sus tarifas ya que es la única operadora de telefónia fija y movil en España que tiene reguladas sus tarifas.

Por cierto gracias por los links, me he enterado que Jazztell, la poca gente algo competente que tenia con cursos de 1 dia, las esta echando para trasladar todo a los CALL CENTER de Argentina que no saben lo que es un Dir IP, ten cuidado que despues de lo que paso con el corralito alli lo mismo te dejan sin pasta en la cuenta corriente.

Lo dicho que disfrutes tu linea ADSL y haber si te recuperas en bolsa haciendo más propaganda de esta compañia DE GRATIS.


----------



## Anita (22 Nov 2006)

Pues yo sinceramente despues de usar varios proveedores he estado muy contenta con Telefonica y con Ya.com, en la primera simplemente por que los pocos problemas que me han dado me los han resuelto en un plis y en la segunda por que no me han dado ni un problema. Pero sinceramente, recomendar algo en funcion de la experiencia personal es muy arriesgado por que no tiene nada que ver con cómo nos pueda ir a nosotros con como le vaya al amigo.
De Jazztel contaría auténticas pestes, todo por que me insistieron durante meses, mejor dicho, me AMENAZARON con meterme en listados de morosos por una factura de 200 y pico de euros de un teléfono que habíamos dado de baja hacía dos años y que despues usaba una familia sudamericana (a quienes correspondía la factura claro) y eran todo llamadas al extranjero. Pues aun mandandoles burofax con la documentacion erre que erre. Asi que por mi les puedan dar por el mismiso culo. Pero también conozco gente que lo usa y les va bien.
La clave es, que mientras va, ningún problema el día que falla algo es cuando le ves la verdadera cara a la empresa.
Y de quejas y denuncias no se libra ninguna, pero ni una! así que para mi no tiene sentido la discusiónn por que cada uno se basará en su experiencia propia.


----------



## euriborde (22 Nov 2006)

lo que hay aquí es mucho aspirante a moderador perdiendo los papeles


----------



## Beborn (22 Nov 2006)

Este hilo roza la absoluta estulticia !!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (22 Nov 2006)

euriborde dijo:


> lo que hay aquí es mucho aspirante a moderador perdiendo los papeles





eso está claro


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> IMPORTANTE: Y EN EL TERRENO DE LAS COMUNICACIONES SIN DUDA ME PASABA A JAZZTEL, QUE VA DE LUJO CON SUS 20 MEGAS Y EL PRECIO ES COJONUDO. pasad de las demás ofertas en internet, jazztel es sin duda la mejor porque tiene centrales propias y desvincula la factura totalmente de timofonica. Respecto a calidad precio no hay comparación (CONTRASTADO AL 100%)



Una pregunta, tienes algun interes especial con jazztel? es que parece que tienes una obsesion desmedida con esta compañia. Tendras algun pariente trabando ahi o algo, no?
YO tengo un 206 que funciona de cojones, y no le insisto a nadie para que se lo compre, y mucho menos me meto con los que conducen un Ibiza, no crees?


----------



## UNTROLL (22 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> No hace falta que sigas, ya lo has dicho todo...
> 
> lo que te pasa a ti es lo mismo que a otro que me contestó en el post (no me acuerdo del nick); la avaricia te pudo y entraste en maximos (entre 1,45 y 1,55) en jazztel creyendo que ibas a dar el pelotazo de tu vida, y las has tenido que soltar como tu compañero sobre los 0.60 aproximadamente)...
> 
> ...




Esta claro que NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA, TROLL JAZZTELERO, eres el típico comercial ROLLISTA que solo sabe poner cutro graficos de EXCELL y POWER POINT y poner referencias a la pagina de Jazztell en este caso cuando TODO EL MUNDO sabe que la CMT va a ir en contra de telefónica SIEMPRE, ya que quiere forzar la competencia interviniendo en el mercado a favor del resto de Operadores.

Y veremos que opina Jazztell cuando sus 4 centrales las tenga que subcontratar a Carrefur porque lo diga la CMT y encima le obligue a no bajar los precios por debajo del Carrefur ,haber que dice entonces, porque lo mismo le paso a Vodafone antes Airtel cuando tuvo que subcontratar POR COJONES su red a Amena porque lo decia la CMT , para que luego se le regalara France Telecom dueño de Orange.

Que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA DE COMUNICACIONES como se puede leer en tus post pero que se cree que sabe mucho y que lo tiene todo MegaControlado e insulta a todo aquel que no contrata la linea de 20 Megas de Jazztell.

Para anuncios ya tengo la TV , la Radio y los periodicos e Internet , con una diferencia que ellos no me insultan si no pienso como ellos chaval.

Ya te digo que si quieres regalar tus acciones a mi no me importa, lo que me molesta es tu torticera propaganda contando mentiras tergiversadas y verdades a medias y faltando el respeto a todo dios que no piensa como tu.

ERES TU EL QUE INSISTE EN ENFRENTARSE A TODO EL MUNDO QUE NO QUIERA JAZZTELL ,aqui te han dado con tu Jazztell en las narices hasta 8 ó 9 foreros he contado yo,y a todos les has faltado el respeto llamandoles pringado ,Tonto u otras lindezas asi vas a hacer pocos clientes, ya que lo último que quiere cualquier cliente es un comercial tocacojones ignorante como tu,como dice tu publicidad.

CADA CUAL CONTRATA LA EMPRESA QUE LE SALE DE LOS COJONES u OVARIOS, EN ESO CONSISTE EL LIBRE MERCADO *HABER SI TE ENTERAS*.

Ale sigue insultando con lo de pringao que hasta ahora es la única ventaja que has demostrado de Jazztell, nada más y que te sabes muy bien su pagina web y los graficos de Barras y Quesitos hechos en un Gif desde Power Point Excell y no mediante un Applet.


----------



## KXT (22 Nov 2006)

El hilo era interesante hasta que empezasteis a discutir sobre Jazztel...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (22 Nov 2006)

*solo dos cosas..UNTROLL*

un par de cosillas y no pierdo mas tiempo contigo.

1.- jamás he trabajado de comercial en mi vida.
2.- yo diría teniendo en cuenta que tu tono de voz va subiendo que debiste perder en jazztel 3000€ de los 7000€ que tenías ahorrados como fruto de repartir pizzas o similar. (No tengo nada contra los repartidores, pero leyendote y haciendo un perfil de tu mentalidad no te hubico en otro trabajo).

P.D: Si me dejan estos personajillos zuleros seguiré con la idea principal del post


salu2


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (22 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D: Si me dejan estos personajillos zuleros seguiré con la idea principal del post
> salu2



tu idea principal era interesante, adelante compañero!


----------



## UNTROLL (23 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> un par de cosillas y no pierdo mas tiempo contigo.
> 
> 1.- jamás he trabajado de comercial en mi vida.
> 2.- yo diría teniendo en cuenta que tu tono de voz va subiendo que debiste perder en jazztel 3000€ de los 7000€ que tenías ahorrados como fruto de repartir pizzas o similar. (No tengo nada contra los repartidores, pero leyendote y haciendo un perfil de tu mentalidad no te hubico en otro trabajo).
> ...



Por último y tampoco pierdo más el tiempo contigo.


No he invertido en bolsa directamente en mi vida, solo he tenido fondos de Inversión.
No he repartido una pizza en mi vida.
Tu de mi mentalidad sabes nada por lo que leo, pero la tuya queda bién clara que es esta *o estas de acuerdo conmigo o estas contra mi y eres un pringao tonto u otras*.
Tienes un ojo para ver el perfil ajeno más ciego que el de un topo a 100 metros bajo tierra.
Esta claro quien es el personajillo zulero, lo has demostrado suficientemente, con todo aquel que te lleva minimamente la contraria con 9 foreros en este hilo, desde luego has hecho unos cuantos amigos.
Sigue con la idea de lo del ahorro, que me parece muy bién, pero respetando a los demas, que es lo que no has hecho.

Ale para que veas que soy más educado que tu, un saludo y que lo disfrutes. :


----------



## pep (27 Nov 2006)

*deposito cam(caja ahorros mediterraneo)*

Este deposito no esta en la pagina de internet de la cam,lo he visto hoy al ir al banco a realizar unas gestiones(se publicitaba en un folio en la ventanilla).Caracteristicas;
-plazo fijo
- para nuevos clientes
-4.25 tae a 6 meses


----------



## ics (27 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Coño no esta nada mal!!



Pues en la CAM yo no meto mi dinero, que me ha costado mucho ganarmelo :


----------



## UNTROLL (27 Nov 2006)

pep dijo:


> Este deposito no esta en la pagina de internet de la cam,lo he visto hoy al ir al banco a realizar unas gestiones(se publicitaba en un folio en la ventanilla).Caracteristicas;
> -plazo fijo
> - para nuevos clientes
> -4.25 tae a 6 meses



Este deposito ¿no tenia un limite de cantidad?, porque creo que no te daban el 4,25% TAE a 6 meses desde cualquier cantidad, haber si lo puedes corroborar.

Un saludo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Nov 2006)

*INTERESANTE:http://www.rankia.com/valoraciones/valoraciones.asp?n=3*

Ordenar por
Nombre cuenta Ordenar por
Puntuación Ordenar por
Comentarios Último comentario 
1. Cajamar 5 2 Cuenta "i": Te pagan en vez de cobrarte 
2. Cuenta Banesto 5 1 No es online y SI gratuito 
3. Cuenta Integral Barclays 5 1 Cuenta Integral Barclays muy buena opcion 
4. Pequeplan y Libreta Uno (Bancaja) 5 1 Bancaja buenos productos a mas interes 
5. Cuenta Maxymás 4,8 4 3,50% TAE. 
6. ING Cuenta Nómina 4,5 2 Magnifica competencia para los que hasta ahora no la han tenido, Los Banqueros. 
7. On Depósito 9 (Caixa Galicia) 4,3 4 On Depósito 9% - Inteligente opción... 
8. Cuenta Uno-e 4,2 5 telefono uno-e 
9. Cuenta Naranja 4,1 24 Lo mejor para tener la liquidez 
10. Cuenta .i (Cajamar) 4 1 Bonificaciones por operar por Internet 
11. Cuenta Con (Banco Popular) 4 1 Todo y más en uno 
12. Cuenta Z Joven 4 1 Opción para los más jovenes 
13. Depósito 6 revalor. IBEX (La Caixa) 4 1 La Caixa se pone las pilas 
14. Depósito Activo Plus 3 meses (ActivoBank) 4 1 Para nuevos clientes 
15. Deposito Ahorro Platino VI 4 1 Nuevo deposito garantizado 
16. On Cuenta Caixa Galicia 3,5 4 Mas que Cuenta On..OFFF!!! 
17. Cuenta Plus 3,5 2 Recortan los intereses 
18. Cuenta Patagon 3,2 5 Van a menos 
19. Cuenta Deposito 3 2 Es muy poco interesante 
20. Cuenta Inversis 3 2 Disposicion de dinero dificil 
21. Cuenta Activa 3 1 Posiblemente la más trasparente 
22. Cuenta BBVAclic-e 3 1 Recomendable para clientes de BBVA 
23. Cuenta Premium 3 1 Sin comisiones 
24. ecuenta nómina Bankinter 3 1 Servicios y bajas comisiones 
25. e-Cuenta Total 3 1 Una cuenta con muchos servicios 
26. Formula Vivienda Blue Joven 3 1 7% anual 
27. Supercuenta Santander 3 1 Más que una cuenta, un mito 
28. Cuenta ibanesto 2,7 3 más Banesto que i 
29. La Caixa 2,5 4 He dejado de trabajar con ellos 
30. Cuenta Joven Caja San Fernando 2 1 Una mala cuenta 
31. Depósito BS Campeón 2 1 Apuesta por el Depósito Campeón Barça 
32. Libreta de Ahorro Caja Madrid 2 1 Menos mal que es para ahorrar 
33. Deposito Bolsa Garantizado ING 1 1 Como hacer más ricos a los de ING 

http://www.rankia.com/valoraciones/valoraciones.asp?n=3


----------



## Zerjillo (28 Nov 2006)

*¿2 cuentas naranja?*

Hola.

He leido el post (obviando los mensajes de trolleo y relacionados con las compañías de telefonía) y me surge la duda:

Si yo y mi pareja abrimos cada uno una cuenta Naranja ¿podemos mover el dinero como nos de la gana de una a otra (no ponen comisiones por traspasos)? ¿No se notará demasiado que es para beneficiarnos del 7%? Por otro lado para transferencias de más de 6000 euros piden una firma, con lo que podría ser un coñazo cada vez que quieras mover el dinero tener que mandarles una carta (y esperar a que llegue, etc). ¿Se pueden hacer varias transferencias "seguidas" de menos de 6000 euros? ¿Hay un límite por día?

Muchas gracias por adelantado

Zerjillo


----------



## pep (28 Nov 2006)

*confirmado*



UNTROLL dijo:


> Este deposito ¿no tenia un limite de cantidad?, porque creo que no te daban el 4,25% TAE a 6 meses desde cualquier cantidad, haber si lo puedes corroborar.
> 
> Un saludo.



confirmado:- plazo fijo
- 4.25 tae 
- 6 meses 
- minimo 18000 maximo 90000
- para nuevos clientes o para los clientes del banco si traen la pasta


----------



## UNTROLL (28 Nov 2006)

pep dijo:


> confirmado:- plazo fijo
> - 4.25 tae
> - 6 meses
> - minimo 18000 maximo 90000
> - para nuevos clientes o para los clientes del banco si traen la pasta



Esta claro que 90.000€ si es más atractivo, la pena són los 18.000€ de mínimo para la gente con menos ahorros.

Un saludo y gracias porque por la pagina de la *cam*, no lo veia a no ser que seas cliente o esta demasiado escondido el link.


----------



## pep (28 Nov 2006)

UNTROLL dijo:


> Esta claro que 90.000€ si es más atractivo, la pena són los 18.000€ de mínimo para la gente con menos ahorros.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias porque por la pagina de la *cam*, no lo veia a no ser que seas cliente o esta demasiado escondido el link.



en www.cam.es no lo pone, como he dicho en el primer comentario se publicita en propaganda que hay en la sucursal (tanto en la entrada del banco y en la ventanilla) . Me imagino que estara en todas las sucursales de la cam , y no es exclusiva de esta . un saludo


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Nov 2006)

*si!!!*



Zerjillo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> He leido el post (obviando los mensajes de trolleo y relacionados con las compañías de telefonía) y me surge la duda:
> 
> ...



Esa situacion si la permite ing direct: te explico con ejemplo real de un amogo mio: Él y su mujer con dos niños pequeños; capital invertido 125.000:

Abrieron 4 cuentas y contrataron durante 4 meses 4 depositos al 6%, al acabar un mes hacian el traspaso de dinero de una cuenta a otra.No hay comisiones.

Otra cosa es que si hacienda te quiere tocar los cojones en el IRPF del siguiente año y te pueda decir cosas como supuestas donaciones encubiertas y demas ilipolleces. Mi colega no se encontro con esa desagradable sorpresa. 

Salu2


----------



## monopoly (28 Nov 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Esa situacion si la permite ing direct: te explico con ejemplo real de un amogo mio: Él y su mujer con dos niños pequeños; capital invertido 125.000:
> 
> Abrieron 4 cuentas y contrataron durante 4 meses 4 depositos al 6%, al acabar un mes hacian el traspaso de dinero de una cuenta a otra.No hay comisiones.
> 
> ...



: ¿Que donaciones? Pueden ser prestamos, hacienda no hara nada si justificas ese dinero.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Nov 2006)

*correcto!!!*



monopoly dijo:


> : ¿Que donaciones? Pueden ser prestamos, hacienda no hara nada si justificas ese dinero.



A lo que yo me refería es que si el IRPF te sale a devolver (supongamos 2300 €), (cuanto mas a tu favor salga más papeletas tienes para que te ocurra), hacienda te manda un requerimiento paralizandote la devolución con la excusa de que aclares el tema; con ello hacienda consigue dilatar en el tiempo cuantas mas devoluciones mejor para ellos. 

Aclarado?


----------



## monopoly (28 Nov 2006)

Nada mas lejos de la realidad.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Nov 2006)

*haz la prueba*



monopoly dijo:


> Nada mas lejos de la realidad.




Dile a tu padre que te preste en Enero 150.000€ los metes en una cuenta a tu nombre y:

- sácale durante 2007 un rendimiento supuesto de un 10%
- hacienda tendrá via retenciones 2.288,14
- te abres una cuenta ahorro vivienda y un plan de pensiones
- El IRPF de junio de 2008 te sale a devolver 1200€

¿que te juegas a que hacienda te paraliza la devolucion hasta finales de año?

(Este supuesto es para rendiemientos del trabajo y resto 0€)


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (30 Nov 2006)

*como dijo....*

como dijo una vez deadzoner:

"Cualquier falta de argumentación debería ser considerada cercana al troleo del bueno".


Saludos 

http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22894&page=1&pp=15


----------



## UNTROLL (4 Dic 2006)

*Hola triunfador*

Hola GUERRILLERO, que veo que no pones todas las aportacione que haces al foro Hombre, un tio tan listo y triunfador como tu, me deslumbras.




GUERRAPISCOLOGICA dijo:


> SENSIISHO.... *ME LO COMENTO LA MADRE DE UNTROLL, Y CUANDO ME LO DIJO CASI ME CAIGO DE LA CAMA DE LA EMOCION DE HABER ENCONTRADO POR FIN "el foro"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Aportacion de GUERRILLERO al foro 
*

Ya que ademas me mandas post privados diciendome que me hundes en la miseria.

Anda hundeme en la miseria dime lo listo y triunfador que eres, que parece que me tienes envidia del nº de horas que me paso en el foro y tu no puedes.

Ah y ademas me pagan,seguro que mas que a ti, jeje.



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> *Oye tio, sabes cuantas horas te pasas en el foro?? Creo que tienes un problema:*
> http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...searchid=100018
> http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=2
> http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=2
> ...



*Otra de las Aportaciones de GUERRILLERO*


----------



## UNTROLL (4 Dic 2006)

*Hola ¿A que te dedicas?*

Desde ahora cuando me respondas algo que no tiene nada que ver con el Hilo de otro te respondere *AQUI* en tu Tema preferido para decorarlo.

Por cierto *¿A QUE TE DEDICAS?*.

Un saludote.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Dic 2006)

*veo que estas jodido*



UNTROLL dijo:


> Desde ahora cuando me respondas algo que no tiene nada que ver con el Hilo de otro te respondere *AQUI* en tu Tema preferido para decorarlo.
> 
> Por cierto *¿A QUE TE DEDICAS?*.
> 
> Un saludote.




me decepcionas, eres mas tonto de lo que pensaba.


----------



## UNTROLL (4 Dic 2006)

*Uyhhhhhhhhhh Que Se Cabrea El Nene*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> me decepcionas, eres mas tonto de lo que pensaba.



No te has enterado, ah y no te pongas nervioso,triunfador.



> Desde ahora cuando me respondas algo que no tiene nada que ver con el Hilo de otro te respondere AQUI en tu Tema preferido para decorarlo.
> 
> Por cierto ¿A QUE TE DEDICAS?.



*¿No era esa tu pregunta FANTASMON?*

Por cierto yo llevo 18 años en una de las 2 empresas mas importantes de este pais, no estoy en el paro ni reparto pizzas y se como infinitamente mas que tu de telecomunicaciones.

Un saludote y si quieres no me leas más y me metes en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Dic 2006)

*como esta el patio....*

Pero como vas a estar trabajando si estas todo el santo dia en el foro y para más inri sin aportar nada, lo único que he visto es que comentas y lloras.

En el caso de que realmente estes trabajando te aseguro que te queda poco en esa empresa; no se que empresa se puede permitir empleados que se dediquen 6 o 7 horas al dia a leer foros. En este foro ees tan improductivo como en la supuesta empresa en la que trabajas.

Que una persona que esta de lunes a viernes en un foro( 6 horitas de media):http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...searchid=100018
http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=2
http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=2
http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=4
http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/...18&pp=25&page=5

se permita el lujo de decir paridas del estilo:"... de llevo 18 años trabajando en una gran empresa... es un insulto para mucha gente que esta en paro,...


P.D antes de que te despidieran estarias trabajando para Telefonica porque dudo que lo hicieras para el BSCH ( no das el perfil)
Esas son las 2 mayores compañias actualmente en España (corrigeme si me equivoco)


----------



## UNTROLL (4 Dic 2006)

*Pero Pon Bien Los Link Que No Enlazan Aningun Sitio, Pero que inutil que eres*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Pero como vas a estar trabajando si estas todo el santo dia en el foro y para más inri sin aportar nada, lo único que he visto es que comentas y lloras.
> 
> En el caso de que realmente estes trabajando te aseguro que te queda poco en esa empresa; no se que empresa se puede permitir empleados que se dediquen 6 o 7 horas al dia a leer foros. En este foro ees tan improductivo como en la supuesta empresa en la que trabajas.
> 
> ...




A mi lo que me parece insultante es que alguien tan inutil como tu le den trabajo y que venga en un foro a decir lo importante que es y a controlar a los demas indica tu triste PERFIL , baja cualificación personal y no digamos profesional y estupidez en grado sumo por decirlo fino.

Alguien como tu !PAYASO¡, contratado el algún sitio es un autentico insulto, ya que restregas a todo el mundo que te lleva la contraria lo listo y lo productivo que te crees que eres, haciendo ataques personales sin venir a cuento.

Esta mierda de hilo PUBLICITARIO que has abierto es una muestra de ello.

Si eres tan listo, sobradete engreido ya sabras donde trabajo ,que GENIO que eres.

Agente Bancario Don importante ¿que tal llevas los clientes del CALL CENTER de uno-e?, ya que no creo que ninguna banco que no sea una puta mierda te de trabajo , porque con tu PERFIL PSICOLOGICO por lo que escribes ESPANTARIAS A TODOS LOS CLIENTES de dicho banco.

¿Que? ¿te duro 2 asaltos pringadete?, me lo paso bomba contigo. 

Ah y me queda mucho más en mi empresa que a ti en tu trabajo vendiendo comida para perros.

PD:Espero que no te lo tomes a mal, ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Dic 2006)

*Cambio De Sesgo*

de la renta fija tradicional y ultraconservadora pasaré a las inversiones en renta variable para camicaces y posteriormente a una seleccion de fondos de diversas entidades (me decanto personalmente por fidelity, aunque la gestoa del santander no lo hace mal)


Saludos


----------



## burbufilia (5 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> de la renta fija tradicional y ultraconservadora pasaré a las inversiones en renta variable para camicaces y posteriormente a una seleccion de fondos de diversas entidades (me decanto personalmente por fidelity, aunque la gestoa del santander no lo hace mal)
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo me he ido de la renta variable hace unos meses (salvo unas acciones del BSCH, que voy a muy largo plazo por temas fiscales). Ahora no es el momento. Tuviste que estar en variable estos últimos años y pasarte a fija, y no al revés. 

No digo que no vayas a ganar, pero para mí la incertidumbre empieza a ser considerable como para seguir asumiendo riesgos.

Si quieres algo rentable:
- Cuenta vivienda: entre el 17% y 18% nominal anual, máxima aportación: 9000 euros anuales. 

Cuando empiezas a tener pelas, hay que mirar más el fisco que otra cosa, deberías tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (5 Dic 2006)

*en parte tienes razon*



burbufilia dijo:


> Yo me he ido de la renta variable hace unos meses (salvo unas acciones del BSCH, que voy a muy largo plazo por temas fiscales). Ahora no es el momento. Tuviste que estar en variable estos últimos años y pasarte a fija, y no al revés.
> 
> No digo que no vayas a ganar, pero para mí la incertidumbre empieza a ser considerable como para seguir asumiendo riesgos.
> 
> ...



El sentir de la mayoría es que entrar en renta variable da vértigo, pero en contra hay varios factores que desmontan este sentir:

* las grandes empresas Españolas tienen una liquidez y beneficios descomunales.
*Un alto % del dinero que desde Septiembre está entrando en renta variable es institucional.
*existe mucha pasta de inversores minoritarios que está actualmente fuera de mercado y deseoso de entrar (cuando veamos un recorte pequeño del ibex, comprobarás como recupera el nivel perdido en corto plazo)
*a partir de Enero entra en vigor la reforma fiscal y por tanto la operativa inversora. Aumentara el trading y por tanto el flujo de pasta entrante.
*Si hacemos memoria, en Mayo y Junio el ibex pasó de los 12000 a los 10800 8 era impensable que tres meses despues tengamos los niveles que tenemos, y subiendo). La gestora de un banco en sus circulares internas en Junio de 2006 recomendaba mantener a los clientes de la entidad en renta variable.
*Mi impresion personal es que salvo catastrofe, en 2007 la bolsa seguira su senda alcista tras un recorte y habrá valores con fuerte revalorización; por fundamentales hay valores con recorrido, pero eso si, este año no va a ser tan facil como el 2006, habrá que tener mas puntería.

Salu2


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (5 Dic 2006)

*para inversor con perfil agresivo...*

Supongamos:

Pareja con 30-35 años, viviendo de alquiler, con sueldos medios 1350 per capita, y con perspectivas a comprar cuando se produzcan bajones de precios en torno al 25%:

( Capital ahorrado entre ambos= 85.000€ )
( Ahorro anual entre ambos sin esfuerzos = 10.000€)

Si consideramos a esta hipotética pareja con un perfil muy agresivo, se podría plantear la siguiente estrategia (no deja de ser una loteria pero es factible) :

55.000€ en renta variable via fondos o depósitos (4,5% anual) (dep 8 de uno e, por ejemplo)
30.000€ en chicharros de gran potencial y recorrido aunque de alto riesgo:

* 10.000€ risc group http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=RSC.PA&t=my despues de un suelo durmiente esta despertando por la buena marcha de la empresa

* 10.000€ en euro disney http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=EDL.PA&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c= como la anterior parece que esté despertando

* 10.000€ en jazztel (como ya apuntaron otros foreros anteriormente haciendo referencias a jazztel, desde mi punto de vista está actualmente en suelo)http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


saludos


*P.D con que uno de estos 3 chicharros explote en 2007 tendríamos aseguradas fuertes plusvalías, y no digamos si se acierta en dos de ellos)* El recorrido de risc group apunta a 1€ a corto plazo. Me da buen feeling (conllevaría un 300% de la inversion en este chicharrillo).

P.D2 la tributacion a corto plazo sobre plusvalías pasará el 10/01/2007 al 18%


THINK OVER IT!!!!!!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Dic 2006)

*para andaluces*

Cuenta i de CAJAMAR

Con la Cuenta.i puede conseguir un alto tipo de interés y obtener bonificaciones que serán mayores cuanto más opere con ella:

Sin comisiones. No tiene comisiones de mantenimiento ni de administración. Tampoco tienen coste las operaciones realizadas en su cuenta a través de Banca Electrónica.

Un tipo muy ventajoso. Desde el primer euro, cada mes recibirá los intereses que genera su Cuenta.i a un tipo muy ventajoso. *2,5%*

Le pagamos por lo que otros le cobran. Además de los intereses, premiamos la realización de operaciones por Internet en su Cuenta.i. Abonamos 0,06 euros por cada recibo que se atienda y el 1 por mil del importe de su nómina o pensión de la Seguridad Social. Le recordamos que estos cobros deben llegar identificados como nómina o pensión, y no como transferencia, según indica la norma 34 de la AEB.

Información detallada on-line. La Cuenta.i ofrece la mejor y más completa información, mucho más detallada que la que se pueda encontrar en cualquier otra cuenta, y sin esperar a recibir la información en su domicilio. También puede consultar y operar llamando al teléfono 902 20 60 20 o a través de la Banca Electrónica.


----------



## elferiante (10 Dic 2006)

Señor GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, le recomiendo encarecidamente que se busque algún amigo y algún hobbie. Por este foro han pasado muchos que iban de listillos y prepotentes y que no aportaban nada positivo, pero su actitud narcisista y hostil hacia quien ha hecho algún comentario que no estaba de acuerdo con su punto de vista roza lo absurdo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Dic 2006)

elferiante dijo:


> Señor GUERRAPSICOLOGICA, le recomiendo encarecidamente que se busque algún amigo y algún hobbie. Por este foro han pasado muchos que iban de listillos y prepotentes y que no aportaban nada positivo, pero su actitud narcisista y hostil hacia quien ha hecho algún comentario que no estaba de acuerdo con su punto de vista roza lo absurdo.




Le agradezco su recomendacion, aunque le pediría que la ampiase y no se limite a hobbies & friends, pues ambas posibilidades las tengo gracias a Dios cubiertas al 100%

P.D el aspecto sentimental y sexual tambien está cubierto

Saludos y gracias por su interés


----------



## elferiante (10 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Le agradezco su recomendacion, aunque le pediría que la ampiase y no se limite a hobbies & friends, pues ambas posibilidades las tengo gracias a Dios cubiertas al 100%
> 
> P.D el aspecto sentimental y sexual tambien está cubierto
> 
> Saludos y gracias por su interés



Me va a permitir Vd. que lo dude. "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces". Sin duda ha caído Vd. en varias contradicciones lo que es un síntoma claro de que miente con asiduidad. Sin contar con la clase de vida social que puede tener alguien que se pasa el día en el foro "sin conectar" (para que no se note) y cuando alguien le responde salta rápidamente a responder. Créame cuando le digo que es bueno para llevar una vida satisfactoria tener amigos.


----------



## elferiante (10 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Yo te agradecería que no intentases boicotear uno de los hilos mas leidos del foro ok??



 

Sí, eso no lo había comentado. Además de lo expuesto anteriormente es significativo que se dedique a visitar una y otra vez su hilo para aumentar el número de visitas y poder presumir de ello. Narciso era un sujeto con una autoestima por los suelos a su lado. Pero recuerde que acabó tirandose al agua.


----------



## xavicl (10 Dic 2006)

Estaría bien no salirse del tema con comentarios que a nadie nos interesa. Respecto a ahorrar yo estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta nomina en ingdirect o oficinadirecta pues son bastantes parecidos y luego una cuenta remunerada uno-e, luego algún depósito a un mes como citibank que es el mejor de momento.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Dic 2006)

*EDL y RISC GROUP calentando motores*

EDL y RISC GROUP calentando motores


*http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=edl&m=PA&d= (14%)

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d= (3,23%)*


Pareja con 30-35 años, viviendo de alquiler, con sueldos medios 1350 per capita, y con perspectivas a comprar cuando se produzcan bajones de precios en torno al 25%:

( Capital ahorrado entre ambos= 85.000€ )
( Ahorro anual entre ambos sin esfuerzos = 10.000€)

Si consideramos a esta hipotética pareja con un perfil muy agresivo, se podría plantear la siguiente estrategia (no deja de ser una loteria pero es factible) :

55.000€ en renta variable via fondos o depósitos (4,5% anual) (dep 8 de uno e, por ejemplo)
30.000€ en chicharros de gran potencial y recorrido aunque de alto riesgo:

* 10.000€ risc group http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=RSC.PA&t=my despues de un suelo durmiente esta despertando por la buena marcha de la empresa

* 10.000€ en euro disney http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=...l=on&z=m&q=l&c= como la anterior parece que esté despertando

* 10.000€ en jazztel (como ya apuntaron otros foreros anteriormente haciendo referencias a jazztel, desde mi punto de vista está actualmente en suelo)http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=...l=on&z=m&q=l&c=


saludos


P.D con que uno de estos 3 chicharros explote en 2007 tendríamos aseguradas fuertes plusvalías, y no digamos si se acierta en dos de ellos) El recorrido de risc group apunta a 1€ a corto plazo. Me da buen feeling (conllevaría un 300% de la inversion en este chicharrillo).

P.D2 la tributacion a corto plazo sobre plusvalías pasará el 10/01/2007 al 18%


----------



## manuelsergio (11 Dic 2006)

*EN jAZZTEL. NO, NI DE COÑA. ¡¡¡¡¡SINVERGUENZAS!!!*

No cuento mi historia co estos "señores" vaya ser que a alguno le aterroricen las pelis de miedo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Dic 2006)

*Hola*



manuelsergio dijo:


> No cuento mi historia co estos "señores" vaya ser que a alguno le aterroricen las pelis de miedo.




hablas desde el punto de vista de la accion o en cuanto al servicio en telecomunicaciones??

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Dic 2006)

*depositos a la carta con bankinter*

*depositos a la carta con bankinter*

https://www.ebankinter.com/www/es-es/cgi/ebk+dep+home


Elija tipo de plazo: 
Los no residentes deben elegir plazos estándar
Los vencimientos en sábado (entre 01/04 y el 30/09) tendrán lugar el día siguiente hábil 
Plazo estándar: TodosUn díaUna semanaDos semanasUn mesDos mesesTres mesesSeis meses Un añoDos años 
Plazo a medida: 
- Fecha de vencimiento:


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (12 Dic 2006)

*si algun futuro comprador....*

ha optado porla forma de inversion via chicharros que sepa que....


jazztel ha caletado motores y hoy...


ha metido la primera 9,30% parriba


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


----------



## Beborn (12 Dic 2006)

Joder que PUTO ASCO de post AUTOBOMBO.
¿Por qué no le cambiais el titulo y añadis un: "Patrocinado por GUERRAPSICOLOGICA", para que al menos nadie se lleve a engaño?
Gracias.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (12 Dic 2006)

*enhorabuena si alguien invirtió cuando recomendé..*

En 5 dias desde que recomendé Risc Group y Jazztel ha subido un 14% y un 9,30% respectivamente;.... si alguien invirtió 10.000€ en cada una de ellas habrá generado plusvalias en 5 dias de 4.400,00€ aproximadamente. Respecto a EDL.PA decir que aun no ha salido del suelo latente en la orquilla que oscila............por el momento


Si se cumple mi intuición de aqui a marzo la inversión estara multiplicada por 2,5, aunque personalmente esperaria hasta fin de 2007; y la casa ideal será realidad para los ahorradores arriesgados

Fuentes
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=jaz&m=MC&d=

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=RSC.PA


Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Dic 2006)

*actualizado al sexto dia a la 10:00*

ayer

risc group 14% + 6,25 hoy _________________20% http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=

jazztel acumulado 9,30% + 2,13 hoy__________11,43% http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

30 % de revalorizacion de cartera en seis dias


continuamos de enhorabuena


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Dic 2006)

*un dia más= 6% más*

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=


Otra subida de un 6% para risc group


----------



## Newclo (14 Dic 2006)

Saludos GUERRAPSICOLOGICCA,
Enhorabuena por tus recomendaciones, lástima que no las he leido hasta hoy...
Alguna otra recomendación?
Te atreves a hacer un avance de lo que puede ocurrir con el IBEX en enero 2007? Yo estoy acojonadito, y como El Paleto, no pienso estar en Bolsa el 2-1-2007, pero tampoco sé muy bien dónde llevarlo.
Gravias por tantos consejos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Dic 2006)

Newclo dijo:


> Saludos GUERRAPSICOLOGICCA,
> Enhorabuena por tus recomendaciones, lástima que no las he leido hasta hoy...
> Alguna otra recomendación?
> Te atreves a hacer un avance de lo que puede ocurrir con el IBEX en enero 2007? Yo estoy acojonadito, y como El Paleto, no pienso estar en Bolsa el 2-1-2007, pero tampoco sé muy bien dónde llevarlo.
> Gravias por tantos consejos




Ante todo gracias por tus palabras, y comentarte que tengo valores interesantes pero actualmente no me atrevo a recomendar. Como veo que no tienes pensado seguir en renta variable pura y dura, igual te interesa invertir via fondos de perfil medio; en el siguiente post te pondré una lista d fondos que según mi criterio diría que tendrán rentabilidades en 2007 en torno al 5-6%; y si la cosa se pone fea se hace un traspaso a un fondo monetario y a esperar que escampe.

En relación a los chicharrillos que he recomendado, decir que van a tener mucho recorrido (segun mi criterio) durante 2007, de hecho tengo posiciones en ellos, sobre todo en risc group desde muy abajo,y en edl tambien, en jazztel estoy desde hace 20 dias, y debo decir que estoy en el valor gracioas a los comentarios del forero Ellison y alguno mas q ahora no recuerdo.


Recomendar otros valores que tengo en cartera me parecería excesivo por ahora (porel riesgo que implica), pero si veo la cosa clara diré cuales son.


Tambien comentar que la rentabilidad de risc group desde que lo recomende en este hilo hasido mayor que la que he puesto dos post más arriba, sería del 29% durante estos 6 o 7 dias. En jazztel si coincide con la rentabilidad dicha en el otro post porque la subida tuvo lugar en una misma sesion.

Saludos

P.D cuando tenga un poco más de tiempo te pondré la relacion de fondos que te he comentado


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Dic 2006)

*algunos fondos*

Aunque sea politicamente incorrecto en este foro recomendar el primer fondo que os apunto, diré que para 2007 se espera 6,5%

-banif inmobiliario (contratar desde openbank, si lo quieres contratar desde BSCH o Banif te van a decir que está cerrado

- SCH dividendo europa

- SCH mid cap iberia

- fidelity europa


Ya veremos que pasa

salu2


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Dic 2006)

*impresion ibex 2007*



Newclo dijo:


> Saludos GUERRAPSICOLOGICCA,
> Enhorabuena por tus recomendaciones, lástima que no las he leido hasta hoy...
> Alguna otra recomendación?
> Te atreves a hacer un avance de lo que puede ocurrir con el IBEX en enero 2007? Yo estoy acojonadito, y como El Paleto, no pienso estar en Bolsa el 2-1-2007, pero tampoco sé muy bien dónde llevarlo.
> Gravias por tantos consejos




Voy a ser muy breve, en principio decir que no creo que en Enero vaya a producirse un crash en el ibex, si bien es cierto por el tema de la nueva fiscalidad, lo inversores que hayan tomado posiciones a corto plazo dentro del 2006 y tengan fuertes plusvalías intentaran cerrar posiciones y hacer caja por lo que pueda pasar. Si este hecho se hace gradualmente no pasará nada y se mantendran los 14.000 puntos del ibex (aunque quizas con una ligera correccion); por el contrario si las ventas son masivas puede producirse un pequeño efecto de panico vendedor y que la correccion del ibex llegue hasta los 11800 8 aunque se de este caso personalmente opino que breve plazo se recuperara). 

Por otro lado decir que si los movimientos coorporativos continuan produciendose en 2007, el ibex segurá haciendo maximos históricos continuados.


saludos


----------



## El paleto (15 Dic 2006)

Newclo dijo:


> Te atreves a hacer un avance de lo que puede ocurrir con el IBEX en enero 2007? Yo estoy acojonadito, y como El Paleto, no pienso estar en Bolsa el 2-1-2007, pero tampoco sé muy bien dónde llevarlo.
> Gravias por tantos consejos



Con la elevada volatilidad que tenemos, consecuencia de operaciones corporativas, lo mismo el IBEX sigue subiendo en enero. Yo de todas formas, ya estoy saliendo. Al menos de forma provisional estoy traspasando a fondos no sensibles a la bolsa. El mayor traspaso lo haré a final de años puesto que en diciembre la bolsa suele subir.

A partir del próximo año, y según vaya la burbuja USA (antesala de la nuestra) seguiré buscando nuevos productos que puedan resistir y sobre todo seguiré diversificando. Algo pillaré de letras del tesoro, aunque no mucho, porque creo que seguirán subiendo los tipos y si la situación es demasiado salvaje hasta el estado puede entrar en bancarrota.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (17 Dic 2006)

*bacarrotas, corralitos y demás...*



El paleto dijo:


> porque creo que seguirán subiendo los tipos y si la situación es demasiado salvaje hasta el estado puede entrar en bancarrota.




Cuando se dicen cosas asi se pierde el norte y la credibilidad


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (17 Dic 2006)

*Jazztel!!*

a RIESGO DE EQUIVOCARME, DECIR QUE JAZZTEL DE AQUI A FIN DE AÑO VA A SUBIR UN 15% RESPECTO A LA COTIZACION A MERCADO CERRADO DEL VIERNES

SALU2

P.D CON LO QUE SI LO SUMAMOS A LA RENTABILIDAD ACUMULADA DESDE EL DIA 5 DE DICIEMBA,(DIA QUE INFORME DE LA POSIBLE REVALORIZACION DE JAZZTEL Y RISC GRUP) TENDRIAMOS

DESDE 05/12/2006

JAZZTEL 26%
RISC GROUP 29%

NO ESTA MAL EN 2 SEMANAS Y MEDIA


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (18 Dic 2006)

*8,5% de subida*

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

enhorabuena si alguien esta dentro


----------



## El paleto (18 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Cuando se dicen cosas asi se pierde el norte y la credibilidad



Pues no me fio del estado amigo, y el motivo es que en una recesión salvaje las empresas y los contribuyentes individuales disminuyen las aportaciones vía impuestos, aumentando el déficit púbico. Si el Estado pasa apuros, primero pagará lo esencial: sanidad, pensiones, etc., y quien te dice a ti que no recortará en otros campos, incluso en situaciones amparadas por ley. El Estado puede cambiar las leyes en caso de necesidad, y ante una crisis importante se ve obligado a tomar medias drásticas. Sé que es una situación improbable, pero no sería la primera vez que ocurre.


----------



## ex-burbujista (18 Dic 2006)

El paleto dijo:


> Sé que es una situación improbable, pero no sería la primera vez que ocurre.



No puedes decir que algo es improbable y luego tratarlo como si fuera muy probable.

Antes de todo eso habría crisis y unos sintomas muy claros varios años.


----------



## Newclo (18 Dic 2006)

Paleto-Guerrapsicologica, hay que ver el plazo temporal en el que mira cada uno...
Tu miedo,Paleto, como el mio, es a la gran crisis que puede venir después de que comiencen a caer los precios de la vivienda, cuando haya un frenazo en la construcción y venga el paro... algo inevitable viendo la velocidad y la trayectoria que llevamos ( y más si te mueves dentro del sector de la construcción y sabes cómo funcionan las cosas y hacia donde corren las ratas)... pero es que las respuestas te las está dando un tío que habla de rentabilidades del 5 Dic al 31 Dic (gracias GUERRAPSICOLOGICA por dicha información, todavía conservo algunas Jazztel, pero más q eso me preocupa, como a El Paleto, donde tener mis ahorros en caso de crisis gorda, y a corto medio-plazo, donde invertir en 2007)
Espero que siga este sano intercambio de información


----------



## El paleto (18 Dic 2006)

ex-burbujista dijo:


> No puedes decir que algo es improbable y luego tratarlo como si fuera muy probable.
> 
> Antes de todo eso habría crisis y unos sintomas muy claros varios años.



Newclo ha captado perfectamente la idea del contexto en el que dije aquella frase, algo que no ha hecho ex-burbujista ni guerrapsicológica.

Cuando a costa de un trabajo infinito has conseguido ahorrar un cierto patrimonio, lo que te preocupan son las cosas improbables, y no las probables. Las probables las conocemos todos, y no me afectarán, pero si que puedo quedarme tiritando si llega una gran recesión. Y no la veo tan descabellada si unimos dos crisis que tenemos encima: Crisis energética y crisis por sobreoferta inmobiliaria. Al leer la recesión del 29, te das cuenta que ocurrió por algo que puede perfectamente pasar hoy en día, e incluso pienso que estamos tan expuestos. 

En el 29 un escenario de bajos tipos y una gran demanda en Europa durante una década (post-I guerra mundial) generó sobrestocaje. El exceso de stocks en USA (ahora es de viviendas), unido con tipos bajos (ahora los tenemos) generó una crisis sin precedentes en todo el mundo por el efecto en cadena. Todavía no se explica uno como pudo pasar, como desapareció el dinero de la noche a la mañana, pero ocurrió.

Por eso me preocupa enormemente la situación, puesto que veo que no tenemos alternativas ante una crisis global. Me estoy dando cuenta que no tenemos soluciones, o al menos yo no las conozco aún.

El otro día, viajando por esas carreteras de Dios, era por la noche y paré a echar gas-oil. No sé a cuento de qué el gasolinero me dijo algo de pagar deudas, y yo le dije que no debía nada a nadie. El gasolinero me dijo: "Pues serás el único español que no debe nada a nadie", y ese es el problema, que realmente la inmensa mayoría de los españoles están muy endeudados, y ante cualquier incidencia macroeconómica grave, se puede desencadenar una crisis global impredecible.

Guerrapsicológica nos ilustra con los distintos productos que hay en el mercado de la banca virtual, pero no dejan de ser pequeñas golosinas que no te sirven para nada. Fui un día a ING y cuando me explicaron como funcionaba decidí no invertir en esos productos. Ya no solo por el pellizco fiscal que parecéis olvidar, sino porque no voy a emplear mi tiempo en estar todos los meses moviendo mi dinero de banco en banco.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (18 Dic 2006)

El paleto dijo:


> Fui un día a ING y cuando me explicaron como funcionaba decidí no invertir en esos productos. Ya no solo por el pellizco fiscal que *parecéis olvidar*, sino porque no voy a emplear mi tiempo en estar todos los meses moviendo mi dinero de banco en banco.



El peaje fiscal para todo dios desde el *01/01/2007 es un 18%* salvo en los rendimientos del trabajo. Si lees el hilo verás que todos los cálculos realizados en cuanto a hipotéticos rendimiento de cap. mobiliario o plusvalías siempre se hace mención a la carga fiscal.

saludos, 

P.D solo pido un poco de seriedad y rigor ¿es mucho pedir?

P.D2 10,5 % de subida en jazztel en lo que va de mañana


----------



## El paleto (18 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> [B]Tu sigue esperando el gran crash y el corralito, que yo seguiré con mi 3% cuando estoy en liquidez con UNO E y mis fuertes plusvalías en chicharrillos varios y dividendos en los BLUE CHIPS, que cuando llegue tu corralito esperado haré caja y me podrás encontrar en Santo Domingo o Rep Dominicana en el chiringuito de mi propiedad
> 
> saludos[/B]



Mira amigo...mis inversiones no bajan tampoco del 3 %, pero te digo que son pecata minuta los rendimientos obtenidos en esos porcentajes. Por ejemplo, si meto 100.000 euros pensando en una revalorización adicional de un mes, con toda la suerte de cambios que tú indicas, habré ganado 1000 euritos...vamos chico,...no voy a complicarme la vida por 1.000 euros.


----------



## El paleto (18 Dic 2006)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> El peaje fiscal para todo dios desde el *01/01/2007 es un 18%* salvo en los rendimientos del trabajo. Si lees el hilo verás que todos los cálculos realizados en cuanto a hipotéticos rendimiento de cap. mobiliario o plusvalías siempre se hace mención a la carga fiscal.
> 
> saludos,
> 
> ...



A ex-burbujista le voy a enseñar matemáticas (con lo de que es más rentable comprar que alquilar), pero a ti me parece que te voy a tener que enseñar a leer, ya que interpretas cosas que no he dicho.

Efectivamente, la carga fiscal para el capital mobiliario aumenta al 18 % (Por suerte han bajado al 25 % el impuesto de sociedades, que es donde me dejo los kilos anualmente), pero olvidas amigo que en los fondos de inversión se tributa en el momento de la VENTA. Mis fondos, algunos de ellos bastante antiguos probablemente tarden mucho tiempo en venderse, por lo que esto del 18 % no me preocupa, mientras que el dividendo de bolsa, valores, depósitos, etc; si que me lo cobran anualmente. A eso me refería amigo, a que la carga fiscal de los depósitos es inmediata.

Además, los depósitos bancarios son mucho más sensibles al crash que los fondos de inversión, por varios motivos:

- Son depósitos bancarios, por lo cual solo responde el banco (si puede).
- Todo el depósito que contratas en un banco queda en el mismo banco (por ejemplo los 100.000 euros que te decía), por lo cual el riesgo en caso de quiebra es mayor. Es una inversión parecida a la de las/los viejas/os que llevaban sus cartillas al banco cada mes a actualizarlas...Se conformaban con algún puntito y ahí estaban, en la ventanilla dando la paliza.
- El fondo de garantía solamente da garantías a 20.000 euros por depositante.

Los fondos, sin embargo, tienen otras ventajas adicionales a las del retraso en la fiscalidad, puesto que la ley obliga a que la entidad gestora y la entidad depositante sean las mismas. Además, las entidad gestoras comercializan todo tipo de fondos.

Actualmente tengo contratados ya en torno a veinte fondos, en sitios muy diversos, y operando con dos entidades gestoras distintas, una española y otra alemana. De un plumazo, por las mañana veo como mis hijos engordan cada día un poquito, y al que engorda poco lo elimino.

Es mucho más fácil que una estrategia tan primitiva como tratar de ir cambiando entre distintos bancos para quedarte con las "ofertas del primer mes". Me recuerda a las viejas que iban de supermercado en supermercado a ver quien tenía el pollo más barato. ¿Para que vas a estar cambiando todo el día de banco, si una o dos entidades gestoras te ofrecen inversiones que en tu vida no llegarás ni a poder analizarlas todas?


----------



## El paleto (18 Dic 2006)

(COMO SÉ QUE NO TE VAS A ENTERAR DEL MENSAJE ANTERIOR TE LO EXPLICO GRÁFICAMENTE)

A ver niños...despacito para que se entere GUERRAPSICOLÓGICA.

¿Por qué son peligrosos los depósitos bancarios?

Por eso sr. maestro, por esto:

http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=23516

Muy bien niños.


----------



## Newclo (18 Dic 2006)

Paleto, no te calienes, que quien no quiere entender no entiende.
Si la gente no quiere ver el problema y tomar posiciones para cuando llegue al crisis, bastante tendrán cuando esta llegue.
Tú sigue aportando que somos muchos los que aprovechamos tus mensajes.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (18 Dic 2006)

*Olvidame Please*

HOY JAZZTEL 20% DE SUBIDA


MAÑANA ABRE CON GAP

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (18 Dic 2006)

*mira tio*



El paleto dijo:


> A ex-burbujista le voy a enseñar matemáticas (con lo de que es más rentable comprar que alquilar), pero a ti me parece que te voy a tener que enseñar a leer, ya que interpretas cosas que no he dicho.
> 
> Efectivamente, la carga fiscal para el capital mobiliario aumenta al 18 % (Por suerte han bajado al 25 % el impuesto de sociedades, que es donde me dejo los kilos anualmente), pero olvidas amigo que en los fondos de inversión se tributa en el momento de la VENTA. Mis fondos, algunos de ellos bastante antiguos probablemente tarden mucho tiempo en venderse, por lo que esto del 18 % no me preocupa, mientras que el dividendo de bolsa, valores, depósitos, etc; si que me lo cobran anualmente. A eso me refería amigo, a que la carga fiscal de los depósitos es inmediata.
> 
> ...



El recomendar cuentas on line con alta rentabilidad a la vista (que no depositos) iba dirigido a hipoteticos buscadores de casa propia (CUANDO TENGAMOS BAJADAS NOMINALES DEL25-30%) con pequeño capital (50.000€)y q actualmente no le sacan ninguna entabilidad, solo tienes q leerte el 1er post de este hilo;

http://www.netknow.es/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282

mira _pisha_ haz el favor de no tocar los cojones con esas teorias q actualmente no tienen sentido, (al menos en este hilo); como dice ex burbujista antes de gran depresion que predicas habrá claros íntomas con la suficiente antelacion y solo los listos sabrán escaquearse, parece que tu no estarás entre ellos; COMO TU COMPRENDERÁS A UNA PAREJA QUE TIENE SUS AHORRILLOS SIN RENTABILIDAD EN UNA CUENTA QUE LOS JODEN A COMISIONES VARIAS NO VOY A PONERME A RECOMENDARLES FONDOS DE INVERSION y warrants.

Gracias por adelantado

bye

P.d si tu crees muy probable una crisis global y que además no hay vias o alternativas de escape (es decir que estaremos totalmente jodidos) para que coño estas siempre con la misma historia?? Lo realmente interesante sería que en base a datos contrastados especificases que tipo de crisis será, que alcance tendrá y que medidas o vias de escape se podrían tomar, lo demás es basura foril. Cambia de sesgo Y deja de aspirar a tochovista2. Si tienes algo que comentarme te agredeceria lo hicieses en mensaje privado y no aquí, salvo que te abstuvieses en contestarme, que tampoco estaría mal


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (19 Dic 2006)

*continuacion del post de 05/12/2006*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Supongamos:
> 
> Pareja con 30-35 años, viviendo de alquiler, con sueldos medios 1350 per capita, y con perspectivas a comprar cuando se produzcan bajones de precios en torno al 25%:
> 
> ...




A dia de hoy risc group ha metido otro aceleron de 8,82% de subida y ayer jazztel un 19,5% con lo que desde el dia 5 de diciembre han subido aproximadamente un 31% ambas

El 2007 va a ser apoteosico, felices plusvalias

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=RSC.PA

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=jaz&m=MC&d=


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*un dia mas*

en lo que va de mañana jazztel sigue subiendo un 11% y risc group un 2,9% con lo que tenemos respecto a la cotiz del dia 5:


jazztel_______________subida 50%
rsc.pa_______________ " 30%



Lo que suponen plusvalias de 8000€ para la cartera de inversion propuesta el dia 5 de Diciembre, + 250 € de renta fija en deposito al 7%.

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=1d&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=

Salu2


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*actualizando...*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> en lo que va de mañana jazztel sigue subiendo un 11% y risc group un 2,9% con lo que tenemos respecto a la cotiz del dia 5:
> 
> 
> jazztel_______________subida 50%
> ...




hoy dia 20 Jazztel ha repuntado nada menos que 14,55%[/COLOR]

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=jaz&m=MC&d=

al haber tocado los o,63 €


----------



## Doc Brawn (20 Dic 2006)

El topic de Juan Palomo....yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como..

Guerra y te citas a ti mismo...¡¡que friki!!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*jajajajajajaja*



Doc Brawn dijo:


> El topic de Juan Palomo....yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como..
> 
> Guerra y te citas a ti mismo...¡¡que friki!!



lo interesante de este hilo no son los que replican sino los lectores. Anyway, estonces somos ya unos cuantos frikis en el foro (por ejemplo decir que hay un hilo por ahi solamente con artículos en inglés porteados por un único forero), Al menos ya somos dos frikis, pero claro solo se ataca a este....que le vamos a hacer

La unica diferencia es que hasta he momento yo no vendo humo, sino hechos realizables y realizados; si intercalara comentarios referentes a posibles corralitos, quiebras y deshielos de los polos igual estaría mejor visto este hilo por alguno de vosotros.

Ya somos unos cuantos frikis en el foro (contandote a ti chavalote), la diferencia es que uno de ellos tiene una cartera valores que se está multiplicando dia a dia.

Saludos y ten cuidado por si se deshiela algún casquete, que yo me dedicaré a echarlos.............. _los casquetes, claro_

P.D JAZZTEL AHORA MISMO 16,36% DE SUBIDÓN

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*Perdon*

He dicho un 16,36 % ??????

eso fue hace 2 minutos ahora es un 20%


que friki soy coño!! jajajajaj

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Dic 2006)

*actualizando*

23,64%, porque ha tocado los 0,68 €

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Dic 2006)

*jazztel edl y rsc*

edl aun no ha despertado
rsc mantiene y consoloda la subida de 30%

y jazztel hoy vuelve a sorprender 0,73€

80% de subida desde que recomende jazztel

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5d


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Dic 2006)

*50.000€ en dos valores igual a....*

con una inversion de 50.000€ repartidos en jazztel y risc group, a final de 2007 estoy casi seguro que será igual al precio de un adosadito o piso de 3 rooms... aprox 280.000€

En breve se anunciará la colaboracion entre vodafone y jazztel lo que supondrá una explosion en la cotizacion de la segunda ( para ganar unos miles a corto plazo no esta nada mal)

Actualmente jazztel se encuentra consolidando la subida del casi 100% de los ultimos 20 dias (corrigiendo un 15% de la subida)

saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Dic 2006)

*fondos renta variable europea recomendados*

Bk Dividendo Fi
Dws Europa Bolsa Fi
Dws Invest Europen Equities
Fis European Smaller Companies Fund

Saludos


----------



## spheratu (28 Dic 2006)

Oye,te has parado a pensar que si la gente te hace caso, compra jazztel,y por desgracia baja la cotización,te van a guillotinar?
Crees que es prudente decir lo que dices?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Dic 2006)

*no desvariemos*



spheratu dijo:


> Oye,te has parado a pensar que si la gente te hace caso, compra jazztel,y por desgracia baja la cotización,te van a guillotinar?
> Crees que es prudente decir lo que dices?



No creo que nadie invierta en un valor por un comentario que alguien hace en un foro, en caso contrario, si lo hace sería un irresponsable (salvo que se asesorase antes sobre el valor), y decidiese arriesgase. De todos modos debo puntualizar algunos aspectos para que nadie se lleve e engaño:

1.- La cartera propuesta es de un capital de 85.000€ ahorrados de los cuales 50.000 sería para renta fija y 30.000 repartidos en valores de altísimo riesgo. Tambien dejo muy claro que el perfil de ese hipotético inversor es de una pareja con capacidad de ahorro de 10.000 € anuales, con caracter agresivo para las inversiones y que aspiran a comprar su inmueble a medio plazo (cuando se produzcan las bajadas de precios que tanto se desean desde este foro). En el peor de los casos, y colocando un stop loss a tiempo n creo que sea paa suicidarse perder un 25% de lo invertido en un chicharro. En cambio las alegrías que a medio plazo puede dar un chicharro compensan de todas todas lo arriesgado de la inversion. De todas formas no supondría una quiebra familiar

*2.- Desde que empecé este hilo, siempre me he centrado en la renta fija; Sólo propuse esa cartera de renta variable al intuir que dos de los valores propuestos estaban calientes y a punto. De hecho, desde el día que la propuse no han hecho más que subir. Así que nadie me puede echar en cara que sea un calienta valores. Mi prevision para el 2007 es que jazztel superara el euro y risc group estará cerca del €, (como mínimo).*

3.- Yo no acierto la quiniela los lunes. 

4.- Cada cual hace con su dinero lo que quiere.


Salu2


----------



## Dolmen (28 Dic 2006)

*Una propuesta para generosos, bien informados*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Cada cual hace con su dinero lo que quiere.
> Salu2



En el foro o porque no han comprado por la previsible caída de precios, los más, porque es gente muy joven, y algunos, los menos, porque han vendido por la misma razón hay gente que tiene dinero y no sabe en qué invertir.

Yo agradezco informaciones concretas sobre tal valor o tal fondo; lo que me sienta mal es que la gente alardee de lo muchísimo que gana con sus inversiones dando medias pistas o medias palabras... no sé para qué.

Pues como si te aconseja cualquier asesor, todos sabemos que el riesgo es mucho y que es difícil acertar, pero me parece mucho más generoso compartir, aunque no sea más que la intuición que presumir...

Puedes elegir lo que te parece mejor, contrastar con tus propias intuiciones o con tu asesor.

Yo sugiero que uno de vosotros (los que habéis participado en este hilo o en otros similares), o mejor varios, hagáis una propuesta de distribución de una cartera para 100000 euros por ejemplo. Y en Diciembre de 2007 veos quién estuvo mejor...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*parece que nadie contesta*

Primera sesion del año y el ibex subiendo un 1,5%

la propuesta de dolmen de hacer una cartera de inversion para futuros propietarios con un capital de 100.000€ y con vistas a comprar a 2 años vista es interesante, pero matizaría que sería bueno especificar 3 carteras para 3 perfiles de inversor

saludos


----------



## danii (2 Ene 2007)

Felicidades guerra. Por curiosidad he comprobado la prediccion que hiciste el 17-12 de subidas de jazztel y han sido de un 31% a dia de hoy (bruto).

Por otro lado, olvidate de los insultos. Quien critica tus posts no entiende que lo que aqui se escribe no tiene ningun valor contractual, la proporcion de credibilidad no va en relacion contigo, sino con la inteligencia del lector.

*Una pregunta*: tengo 500€ que puedo hacer con ellos lo que quiera, es decir no pasa nada si los pierdo. Estoy pensando en meterme en bolsa, pero no se como va lo de operar por internet y las comisiones y demas. ¿merece la pena lo que puedo sacar en comparacion con las comisiones?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*hola dani*



danii dijo:


> Felicidades guerra. Por curiosidad he comprobado la prediccion que hiciste el 17-12 de subidas de jazztel y han sido de un 31% a dia de hoy (bruto).
> 
> Por otro lado, olvidate de los insultos. Quien critica tus posts no entiende que lo que aqui se escribe no tiene ningun valor contractual, la proporcion de credibilidad no va en relacion contigo, sino con la inteligencia del lector.
> 
> *Una pregunta*: tengo 500€ que puedo hacer con ellos lo que quiera, es decir no pasa nada si los pierdo. Estoy pensando en meterme en bolsa, pero no se como va lo de operar por internet y las comisiones y demas. ¿merece la pena lo que puedo sacar en comparacion con las comisiones?



Comentarte rapidamente que respecto a donde operar en bolsa, te diré que si quieres iniciarte en el mundillo de una forma barata en comisiones y con un aceptable servicio lo hagas a traves de ing direct, que este año han quitado las comisiones de custodia de valores y aproximadamente la operacion de compra te saldra por 9 euros en comisiones. 

Respecto a la subida de jazztel decirte que fue el dia 5 de diciembre cuando apunté la posible revalorizacion de jazztel y risc group; en cuanto a jazztel decir que la cotizacion ese diá fue de 0,43/0,44 € y a dia de hoy esta a 0,67 habiendo llegado el 22 de diciembre a 0,78€, con lo cual ha sido mas de un 30 %, no?

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=JAZ.MC

En relacion a donde meter los 500€ que dices no te importa perder, solo decirte que me estas poniendo en un compromiso porque no es lo mismo recomendar en general que a una persona en concreto; no obstante si te quieres jugar a un todo o nada esos 500€ podrías hacer dos cosas:

Lanzar una orden de compra de jazztel a 0,61 y si se te ejecuta y pega un estironcillo vender. Asi poco a poco le podras ir cogiendo el tranquillo al tema; hoy por ejemplo ha abierto a 0,62 y ha repuntado a 0,67 con un 8,06% de subida. Descontando comisiones hubieras sacado neto 24€ aprox. De todas formas, antes de hacer nada te recomendaría que siempre te informases a traves de datos objetivos del valor, que saques conclusiones propias y a partir de ahí ejecutes la operacion con un limite de perdidas y un limite de ganancias.

Actualmente sigo 15 valores de alto riesgo que hoy por hoy me niego a apuntar por aqui, quizas dentro de un tiempo.

salu2


----------



## Malthus (2 Ene 2007)

SolNaciente dijo:


> Ni se os ocurra meteros en Jazztel.
> He oido verdaderos horrores. Tardan 6 meses y te empiezan a cobrar, te quieres dar de baja y dicen que tu fax es ilegible, etc, etc etc.
> 
> jazztel fuera



Totalmente cierto, de primera mano, a mi compañero de trabajo lo tuvieron 6 meses sin adsl con unas explicaciones ridículas, a partir del segundo se negó a pagar y pidió la baja. Mando dos burofaxes e hizo decenas de llamadas (de algunas yo era testigo porque las hacia desde el trabajo) y no había manera, no se daban por enterados, al final le secuestraron la linea diciéndole que tenía que pagar los meses atrasados, de hecho lo inscribieron en un registro de morosos, para mear y no echar gota.

No contrateis nada con estos sinvergüenzas ni borrachos, que son veinte pegas a ver si te enteras.


----------



## epsilon (2 Ene 2007)

Malthus dijo:


> No contrateis nada con estos sinvergüenzas ni borrachos, que son veinte pegas a ver si te enteras.



No niego que haya sido así, aunque en mi caso todo fue muy rápido, sin problemas, y corriendo más que si fuese con cable. A ver si algún día quiero darme de baja que me piden...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*por que no acabas el cuento?*



Malthus dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, de primera mano, a mi compañero de trabajo lo tuvieron 6 meses sin adsl con unas explicaciones ridículas, a partir del segundo se negó a pagar y pidió la baja. Mando dos burofaxes e hizo decenas de llamadas (de algunas yo era testigo porque las hacia desde el trabajo) y no había manera, no se daban por enterados, al final le secuestraron la linea diciéndole que tenía que pagar los meses atrasados, de hecho lo inscribieron en un registro de morosos, para mear y no echar gota.
> 
> No contrateis nada con estos sinvergüenzas ni borrachos, que son veinte pegas a ver si te enteras.



Has hablado de 6 meses sin adsl
de burofaxes
de decenas de llamadas
de secuestros de linea
de registro de morosos
de meary no echar gota
de sinverguenzas y borrachos

acojonante, pero para mi has perdidola credibilidad, es decir,o MIENTES, ó tu amigo es realmente lerdo

Anyway, podrías decir como acaba la historia? que paso al final? con que operadora esta ahora? Pago las cuotas que le exigian? le sacaron de morosos?

P.D sencillamente mientes porque ninguna opeadora te pone en morosos si tienes toda la documentecion que dices(burofaxes) y mucho menos que te exijan cuotas a partir del burofax , lo repito por ultima vez: no tengo nada que ver con jazztel excepto a que desde hace 2 meses soy accionista, y vuelvo a rpetir a riesgo de ser reiterativo que mientes, gentuza como tu quitan credibilidad a este foro.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> lo repito por ultima vez: no tengo nada que ver con jazztel excepto a que desde hace 2 meses soy accionista, y vuelvo a rpetir a riesgo de ser reiterativo que mientes, gentuza como tu quitan credibilidad a este foro.



¿Sabes que algunas consultoras recomiendan vender jazztel?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*lo que tu digas*

pero yo casi he duplicado mi cartera en 2 meses. Por cierto conoces la teoria del sentimiento contrario? cuando el 90 % de las consultoras recomienden comprar jazztel yo estaré vendiendo mis papelillos, ahora mientras algunas recomiendan vender yo compro

P.D en realidad vendi unas poquitas el dia 22 de Diciembre 10% de lo invertido


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*Por Cierto*

jazztel consolida la subida de dias anterioes con una ligera correccion y hoy repunta un 8%

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=3m


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> pero yo casi he duplicado mi cartera en 2 meses. Por cierto conoces la teoria del sentimiento contrario? cuando el 90 % de las consultoras recomienden comprar jazztel yo estaré vendiendo mis papelillos, ahora mientras algunas recomiendan vender yo compro
> 
> P.D en realidad vendi unas poquitas el dia 22 de Diciembre 10% de lo invertido



Tú sabrás chaval, pero me parece que si Jazztel sube tanto en tan pocos días... por algo muy estable no será. Ya me dirás, a medida que pasen los dias si este precio se estabiliza. En fin no quiero ni pensar en los inversores que compraron a 80 cts...
Yo, desde luego, y la mayoría de consultoras, no recomendamos a nadie AHORA, comprar Jazztel. Se trata AHORA de un accion sobrevalorada. Suerte!
Un saludo.


----------



## danii (2 Ene 2007)

Gracias *Guerra*, ya me he metido en el broker naranja. Lo malo que veo es que dan las cotizaciones 15min diferidas.

De todas formas no es mi intencion meterme en el intradia. Y si lo hago sera con no mas del 10% de lo que tengo, para meterlo todo me voy al casino 

Pero bueno, mirare el tema a ver que pasa.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*No Hay De QuÉ Dani, Pero...*



danii dijo:


> Gracias *Guerra*, ya me he metido en el broker naranja. Lo malo que veo es que dan las cotizaciones 15min diferidas.
> 
> De todas formas no es mi intencion meterme en el intradia. Y si lo hago sera con no mas del 10% de lo que tengo, para meterlo todo me voy al casino
> 
> ...



dos preguntas:

te vas a meter en renta variable con el 10% de 500 euros??

si no vas a hacer tradding, que mas te da ver la cotización con 15 min de retraso? de todos modos cuando ejecutas la orden de compra o venta con tu broker de ing, éste si te dice a tiempo real la cotizacion en el momento en que las estas ejecutando.

saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*si no es mucho pregunta....*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Tú sabrás chaval, pero me parece que si Jazztel sube tanto en tan pocos días... por algo muy estable no será. Ya me dirás, a medida que pasen los dias si este precio se estabiliza. En fin no quiero ni pensar en los inversores que compraron a 80 cts...
> Yo, desde luego, y la mayoría de consultoras, no recomendamos a nadie AHORA, comprar Jazztel. Se trata AHORA de un accion sobrevalorada. Suerte!
> Un saludo.




¿eres broker'? ANALISTA? o trabajas en una gestora?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2007)

*teagradecería me ilustrases un poco...*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Tú sabrás chaval, pero me parece que si Jazztel sube tanto en tan pocos días... por algo muy estable no será. Ya me dirás, a medida que pasen los dias si este precio se estabiliza. En fin no quiero ni pensar en los inversores que compraron a 80 cts...
> Yo, desde luego, y la mayoría de consultoras, no recomendamos a nadie AHORA, comprar Jazztel. Se trata AHORA de un accion sobrevalorada. Suerte!
> Un saludo.



Aparte de comentar que según tu y tu consultora la accion esta sobrevalorada, me gustaría que dijeses en base a que razonamientos lo está, ya que eres un profesional del sector y que según parece estas bien informado sobre el valor comentases por encima:

* que opinais en tu consultora respecto al saldo de acciones prestadas
* acerca de los bonistas de jazztel
* del precio de conversion de los bonos
* green show
* acerca de la posible entrade de un fondo en el valor
* respecto a la entrada de un inversor institucional
* en cuanto a la posible relacion comercial con vodafone y las posibilidades con fon de Martin Varsazsky
* acerca de la venta de CCS
* opinion de tu consultora de Leopoldo Fdez Pujals (creador de telepizza)
* Pleitos pasados y futuros contra telefonica y Cesar Alierta y demás cosejeros de telefonica.
* todoslos conflictos presentados y ganados ante CNMT
* pleito ganado a DT
* todo lo dmás que creas conveniente para reforzar la opinion vertida sobre jazztel en tu intervencion anterior (ya que este es un foro en el que se argumenta todo enbase a datos objetivos)

Saludos y tomate tu tiempo


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Ene 2007)

*si te quieres dar de baja...*



Malthus dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, de primera mano, a mi compañero de trabajo lo tuvieron 6 meses sin adsl con unas explicaciones ridículas, a partir del segundo se negó a pagar y pidió la baja. Mando dos burofaxes e hizo decenas de llamadas (de algunas yo era testigo porque las hacia desde el trabajo) y no había manera, no se daban por enterados, al final le secuestraron la linea diciéndole que tenía que pagar los meses atrasados, de hecho lo inscribieron en un registro de morosos, para mear y no echar gota.
> 
> No contrateis nada con estos sinvergüenzas ni borrachos, que son veinte pegas a ver si te enteras.



si te quieres dar de baja solo tienes que mandar un certificado a jazztel y el en concepto del mismo porner "baja de servicios ADSL" ; si te intentan joder a posteriori los tienes cogidos por los huevos porque si te meten en morosos teniendo el certificado de correos les puedes meter un monitorio y exigirles daños y perjuicios por ello: A diferencia de malthus y su amigo lerdo es lo que le pasa al resto de los mortales cuando se quieren dar de baja de un servicio. Reitero lo dicho: malthus es un sinverguenza mentiroso , cuando tienes un burofax intentando da de baja cualquier sevico y te amenazan a posteriori, L EMPRESA QUE AMENAZA POR ESCRITO LA HA CAGADO, ASÍ DE SIMPLE


----------



## danii (3 Ene 2007)

No, yo me referia a que no me voy a meter mucho en el intradia, pero si en RV. Buscare algo que pueda mirar digamos una vez cada dos dias sin ataques de panico. 

En un principio pensaba en fondos RV, pero casi todos te piden un minimo y por eso me echa para atras.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Aparte de comentar que según tu y tu consultora la accion esta sobrevalorada, me gustaría que dijeses en base a que razonamientos lo está, ya que eres un profesional del sector y que según parece estas bien informado sobre el valor comentases por encima:
> 
> * que opinais en tu consultora respecto al saldo de acciones prestadas
> * acerca de los bonistas de jazztel
> ...



Saludos,
No puedo satisfacer todas tus demandas, dado que no tengo tiempo. Prefiero concentrarme sobre el valor de Jazztel, al que tanto bombo te has dedicado a dar aquí.
Mírate esta recomendación:
https://www.activobank.com/es/HERRA...ES/MERCADO_CONTINUO/?menuid=27578&language=es

Saludos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Ene 2007)

*capital bolsa noticia hoy*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Saludos,
> No puedo satisfacer todas tus demandas, dado que no tengo tiempo. Prefiero concentrarme sobre el valor de Jazztel, al que tanto bombo te has dedicado a dar aquí.
> Mírate esta recomendación:
> https://www.activobank.com/es/HERRA...ES/MERCADO_CONTINUO/?menuid=27578&language=es
> ...



capital bolsa :

JAZZTEL: COMENTARIO TÉCNICO 

El valor está desarrollando una figura de consolidación muy definida en un triángulo alcista, con volumen concordante, y los indicadores de acumulación señalando roturas al alza. 

Creemos que esta rotura debería producirse en el corto plazo, con la superación del nivel de los 0,70 euros, y un volumen de contratación por encima de los 200 millones de títulos, lo que nos indicaría un nuevo tramo en tendencia con objetivos alcistas medio plazo en 1 euro. 

Como hemos dicho en otras ocasiones, la situación fundamental de la compañía no justifica el valor anteriormente mencionado, pero la estructura gráfica sugiere que inversores mejor informados, apuestan por una mejora sustancial de la situación microeconómica en el medio plazo.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (3 Ene 2007)

Ok vale de acuerdo


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Ene 2007)

*ok*

ok, a ver si tienes un hueco y razonas la recomendacion de no compra de jazztel, como buen burbuista que eres


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Ene 2007)

*Cartera Propuestael 05/12/06*

TODAVIA SIGUE LA RECOMENDACION PARA 1ER SEMESTRE 2007


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Ene 2007)

*alguien dijo ayer...*

alguien dijo ayer...

que jazztel podría bajar fuertemente;pero no, sigue manteniendo la correcion de la subida y risc goup sube una 3,03%

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=




mañana más


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Ene 2007)

Hola,

Respecto a Jazztel. Ha bajado de 0,70€ a 0,56€ en estos momentos y nada hace presagiar que vuelva a subir por la ampliación de capital anunciada. Lo grave es que en un contexto de subida del IBEX35 como el que es hoy Jazztel esté bajando más de un 5%...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ene 2007)

*resumiendo*

DIA 5 DICIEMBRE ; COTIZ ACTUAL ; MAXIMO EN EL TRAMO 05/12/06-HOY

JAZZTEL 0,43€ 0,57€ 0,78€ +30%

RISC GROUP 0,27€ 0,34€ 0,37€ +25%

EURODISNEY 0,07€ 0.09€ 0,10€ +42%



FUENTES

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=EDL.PA
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=RSC.PA
http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=JAZ.MC

ENHORABUENA SI ALGUNO ESTA INVERTIDO O LO HIZO CUANDO LO PRONOSTIQUÉ EN DICIEMBRE

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15


P.D ES HORA DE ACUMULAR EN JAZZTEL, DEL 15 AL 20 DE FEBRERO SE CALENTARÁ EL VALOR Y TENDREMOS REVALORIZACIONES EXTRAORDINARIAS


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ene 2007)

*Por Cierto*

Me Voy A Mojar Un Poco MÁs, Aunque Lo Que Verdaderamente Me Interesa Es Que Suban Los Valores Que He Dicho:

El Ibex En 2007 (1er Semestre) TocarÁ Los 15.500 Points



Saludetes


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Me Voy A Mojar Un Poco MÁs, Aunque Lo Que Verdaderamente Me Interesa Es Que Suban Los Valores Que He Dicho:
> 
> El Ibex En 2007 (1er Semestre) TocarÁ Los 15.500 Points
> 
> ...



Pues hoy a vuelto a bajar el IBEX35...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ene 2007)

*Que Cunda El Panico!!*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Pues hoy a vuelto a bajar el IBEX35...




OSTI TU, HA BAJADO UN *0,08%!!* MENOS MAL QUE TENEMOS A UN BROKER CON SENTIDO COMUN ENTRE NOSOTROS QUE NOS SALVARÁ DE PERDER LA CARTERA.

TU ERAS DE LOS QUE RECOMENDABAS SALIRSE DE RENTA VARIABLE EN JUNIO NO? CUANDO ESTABA EL IBEX A 10800; LUEGO EN OCTUBRE CUANDO PASO LOS 14.000 QUE PASO?

FINIQUITO ENCIMA DE TU MESA? SUPONIENDO QUE TRABAJES EN UNA CONSULTORA COMO HAS DICHO


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (9 Ene 2007)

guerrapsicologica dijo:


> osti Tu, Ha Bajado Un *0,08%!!* Menos Mal Que Tenemos A Un Broker Con Sentido Comun Entre Nosotros Que Nos SalvarÁ De Perder La Cartera.
> 
> Tu Eras De Los Que Recomendabas Salirse De Renta Variable En Junio No? Cuando Estaba El Ibex A 10800; Luego En Octubre Cuando Paso Los 14.000 Que Paso?
> 
> Finiquito Encima De Tu Mesa? Suponiendo Que Trabajes En Una Consultora Como Has Dicho



Y Jazztel Ha Bajado SÓlo Hoy Un 5'08%.

Compra Compra Compra!!


----------



## danii (9 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Me Voy A Mojar Un Poco MÁs, Aunque Lo Que Verdaderamente Me Interesa Es Que Suban Los Valores Que He Dicho:
> 
> El Ibex En 2007 (1er Semestre) TocarÁ Los 15.500 Points
> 
> ...



Te veo un poco aventurado con esta prediccion. ¿en que te basas?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ene 2007)

*PodrÍa Estar Toda La Noche Con Esto Pero ...*



danii dijo:


> Te veo un poco aventurado con esta prediccion. ¿en que te basas?




SOLO COMENTARÉ:

POR SECTORES:

- LAS TELECOMUNICACIONES ESTAN DESPERTANDO DESPUES DE UN LARGO LETARGO Y ESTE VA A SER UN BUEN AÑO EN EL SECTOR POR LAS POLITICAS DE RECORTES EN COSTES, LA ELEVADA GENERACION DE CAJA Y UNA VALORACION ATRACTIVA.
´-LOS BANCOS ESTAN EN UN EXCELENTE ENTORNO OPERATIVO



EN ESPAÑA A CORTO PLAZO HAY VARIABLES POSITIVAS:

MOVIMIENTOS CORPORATIVOS PENDIENTES
IMPULSO AL CRECIMIENTO DE BENEFICIOS
REFORMA DE IMUESTO DE SOCIEDADES
DIVERSIFICACION INTERNACIONAL DE LAS INVERSIONES
CAMBIO DE LA FISCALIDAD DE LAS PLUSVALIAS A CORTO
SECTOR INOBILIARIO NULO
ETC ETCETC

A TODO LO ANTERIOR Y MUCHO MÁS SÚMALE QUE PERSONALMENTE TENGO BUEN FEELING EN RELACION AL 2007 AL IGUAL QUE LO TENGO PARA:

jAZZTEL Y
RISC GROUP


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ene 2007)

*Una MÁs Y No Pierdo Mas Tiempo Contigo...*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Y Jazztel Ha Bajado SÓlo Hoy Un 5'08%.
> 
> Compra Compra Compra!!



Manda cojones que estes utilizando conmigo los argumentos típicos de los nuncabajistas que tanto odiais en este foro. Para los que lean por primera vez este hilo les diré que se remonten a principios de Diciembre de este mismo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15

a partir de ahí se puede comprobar que jazztel subió en 20 dias casi un 100% desde mi recomendación de compra. Ahora está haciendo lo que no podía ser de otra forma: UNA CORRECCION DE LA SUBIDA. No se como en un foro en el que se argumenta todo en base a datos objetivos actuales, estudiados y razonados nadie le dice al pollo este que se deje de atacar de tal forma este hilo. Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que tipejos de esta calaña, (que en el fondo son pobres diablos que no saben ni donde tienen el culo) son los que realmente hacen perder credibilidad al foro. Estos son los que realmente quitan valor añadido del contenido del foro, no ex burbu y bobojista , que por otro lado no está mal que estén por aqui pues siempre viene bien que te recuerden que vas por el pensamiento correcto.
En fin, paso de seguir dando el toston con esto, no merece la pena y espero que éste tipo si quiere comentarme algo lo haga a traves del privado; lo que realmente me gustaría es que me ignorase y no me hiciese perder el tiempo más.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

*Deja de hacer mago colega!*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Ahora está haciendo lo que no podía ser de otra forma: UNA CORRECCION DE LA SUBIDA.



No seas demagogo. Tú dijiste en este foro, cuando el valor estaba casi a 0'70€, que era un valor de futuro y que este año superaría el euro(no me hagas buscar el mensaje porque te lo saco). Te enseñé alguna previsión de consultora (por cierto YO NO SOY NI HE SIDO CONSULTOR), y tú erre que erre. Bien,, ahora mismo Jazztel está perdiendo otro -5,36% y cae a plomo . Conozco foros de distintos accionistas de esta IT y todos son pesimistas... deja ya de dar la vara! Hablar de bolsa de una forma tan a la ligera como haces aquí es incendiario, dado el perfil de usuario de este foro.

Ayer nos dijiste, con total impunidad y gratuidad, que "en el primer trimestre el IBEX llegaría a 15.500"... Eso no lo sabes ni tú, GUERRAPSICOLÓGICA. ¿Acaso eres Botín?¿Polanco?¿Amancio?...
Mira, tuve un prof. de Economía que nos decía que las personas que sabían lo que iba a pasar en bolsa al día siguiente se podían contar con los dedos de las manos. ¿Eres uno de esos dedos?¿no? Pues entonces no tienes ni idea!
Pero tranquilo, todo esto es muy sencillo de comprobar. Dejamos el hilo abierto y vamos viendo como evolucionan tus previsiones. Ahora dices que Jazztel corrige. Ah claro! O sea, que no llega al euro. Vale  
Al loro con lo del IBEX. El 1 de abril lo vemos OK?


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> No se como en un foro en el que se argumenta todo en base a datos objetivos actuales, estudiados y razonados nadie le dice al pollo este que se deje de atacar de tal forma este hilo. Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que *tipejos de esta calaña*, (*que en el fondo son pobres diablos que no saben ni donde tienen el culo*) son los que realmente hacen perder credibilidad al foro. Estos son los que realmente quitan valor añadido del contenido del foro, no ex burbu y bobojista , que por otro lado no está mal que estén por aqui pues siempre viene bien que te recuerden que vas por el pensamiento correcto.



Detecto cierto nerviosismo... Llevo algunos meses en este foro y te puedo garantizar que no soy ningún troll ni nada parecido. No he ofendido a nadie. Me limito a dar argumentos razonados, como la cifra de Jazztel que te he dado. Y además te puedo sacar posts tuyos en los que recomendaste comprar este valor cuando estaba inflado a 0.70€ porque según tú llegaría a 1€.
Lo que sucede es que has metido la pata y no te gusta que te saquen los colores con datos como te los saco yo.
Lo que has hecho con este hilo no me ha gustado. Me gustó el primer post. El resto no. Y creo que ya te he demostrado por qué... y además sin faltar el respeto...


----------



## danii (10 Ene 2007)

Bueno, aparte de temas personales, si vemos los frios datos, el que hubiese comprado jazz cuando él lo dijo, se habria sacado una pasta.
Quizas en otras cosas se equivoque, pero en este caso el punto es para Guerra.


----------



## eljos (10 Ene 2007)

Vaya, cómo está el patio.

Yo no estoy metido en bolsa, pero tengo una cuenta remunerada, me iba a abrir la de Uno-e que da un 3%, pero resulta que en ING acaban de subir también el interés al 3%.

Esto va para arriba, el dinero se vuelve a poner caro.

Saludos.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> *Mi prevision para el 2007 es que jazztel superara el euro y risc group estará cerca del €, (como mínimo).*



Pues como mínimo Jazztel está a 0,53€...


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

eljos dijo:


> Vaya, cómo está el patio.
> 
> Yo no estoy metido en bolsa, pero tengo una cuenta remunerada, me iba a abrir la de Uno-e que da un 3%, pero resulta que en ING acaban de subir también el interés al 3%.
> 
> ...



Valoro más que en un foro de estas características se ofrezcan informaciones de este tipo que no se distraiga a un personal poco ducho en temas de inversiones con "apuestas".
En el fondo no me quejo de las previsiones de GUERRAPSICOLÓGICA, sino de que son demasiado arriesgadas, y las expone con una enorme ligereza, toda la que un foro de estas características permite.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

*ok, error por mi parte*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Tú sabrás chaval, pero me parece que si Jazztel sube tanto en tan pocos días... por algo muy estable no será. Ya me dirás, a medida que pasen los dias si este precio se estabiliza. En fin no quiero ni pensar en los inversores que compraron a 80 cts...
> Yo, desde luego, y la mayoría de consultoras, no recomendamos a nadie AHORA, comprar Jazztel. Se trata AHORA de un accion sobrevalorada. Suerte!
> Un saludo.



este fue el mensaje que me indujo a pensar que trabajas en una consultora. Pero tienes que reconocerme que tal y como esta redactado parece que das a entender que eres un profesionaldel sector; *es como si estamos hablando del tema del cáncer y yo te digo: YO, Y LA MAYORÍA DE CLÍNICAS ONCOLOGICAS NO RECOMENDAMOS ESE TRATAMIENTO*; pensarías que soy un profesional de la medicina no? Al decir eso , por cojones tienes que ser como minimo del sector al que te refieres; en caso contrario, lo que de verdad eres ... no lo voy a escribir, no merece la pena y no es mi intencion crear polémica; lo que si me gustaría es que dejases de escribir por aquí, ok?

Por otro lado decir que solo estamos a 10 de Enero, entendería que me dieras caña si estuvieramos a 10 de Dic 2007, puesto que dije que iba a ser a lo largo del año la remontada hacia el euro. 

Respecto al ibex decirte que la prevision de los 15.500 es para el 1er semestre, no trimestre, (lee bien).

Si tu consideras que has argumentado en cuanto a tu recomandacion de no compra en jazztel.... tu mismo, pero a mi no me lo parece.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> este fue el mensaje que me indujo a pensar que trabajas en una consultora. Pero tienes que reconocerme que tal y como esta redactado parece que das a entender que eres un profesionaldel sector; *es como si estamos hablando del tema del cáncer y yo te digo: YO, Y LA MAYORÍA DE CLÍNICAS ONCOLOGICAS NO RECOMENDAMOS ESE TRATAMIENTO*; pensarías que soy un profesional de la medicina no? Al decir eso , por cojones tienes que ser como minimo del sector al que te refieres; en caso contrario, lo que de verdad eres ... no lo voy a escribir, no merece la pena y no es mi intencion crear polémica; lo que si me gustaría es que dejases de escribir por aquí, ok?
> 
> Por otro lado decir que solo estamos a 10 de Enero, entendería que me dieras caña si estuvieramos a 10 de Dic 2007, puesto que dije que iba a ser a lo largo del año la remontada hacia el euro.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar te repito que no soy consultor. Has analizado erroneamente la frase, es evidente. Vuélvetela a leer y si hace falta cópiala 100 veces en un cuaderno. De ella no se desprende ni por activa ni por pasiva que yo sea consultor.En ningún lugar de la frase afirmo que sea un consultor. Te diré más: utilicé 'recomendamos' porque es la persona verbal correcta con la que redactarla. De haber dicho:
*
Yo, desde luego, y la mayoría de consultoras, no recomiendan a nadie AHORA, comprar Jazztel.*

¿Te gusta más así? ¿No te confunde? Pues bien, que sepas que es *incorrecta*!

En segundo lugar te diré que la previsión que haces (además de ofrecer una rentabilidad de apenas un 6% respecto al IBEX de ayer (guau! menuda joya para un mercado de riesgo tal y como están los tipos!, no te digo el de hoy porque cae a plomo) es algo que también te sacas de la manga.

Pero bueno, mientras sigas diciendo estas ligerezas en un solo hilo no me parece mal.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> lo que de verdad eres ... no lo voy a escribir, no merece la pena y no es mi intencion crear polémica; lo que si me gustaría es que dejases de escribir por aquí, ok?



¿Cómorrrrrrrrrrrrrr? Lo llevas claro. Habla con un Admin a ver si le convences. Me temo que, puestos a banear, lo harían antes contigo. Si así lo deseas ignórame tu. Pero no me pidas que los demás me ignoren simplemente porque no estoy de acuerdo con tus afirmaciones. No es muy democrático. Seguiré replicando con argumentos sobre datos tus "recomendaciones".


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

jazztel consolida la subida de Diciembre en el rango 0,56 - 0,62

recordemos que en Diciembre estaba a 0,41€

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

P.D atentos al volumen, agencias como la del santander estan acumulando mucha pasta en el rango comentado. El santander ha demostrado durante años ser de lo mejor a la hora de apostar por un valor.

el ibex mantiene el tipo de los 14100


----------



## Beborn (10 Ene 2007)

danii dijo:


> Bueno, aparte de temas personales, si vemos los frios datos, el que hubiese comprado jazz cuando él lo dijo, se habria sacado una pasta.
> Quizas en otras cosas se equivoque, pero en este caso el punto es para Guerra.




Bueno, eso es simple: había un 50% de posibilidades de que lo que dijo se cumpliera. O sube, o no sube. NO HAY MAS VUELTA DE TUERCA.
Si no hubiera subido, éste post se habría perdido en el infinito cibernético.
Pero como ha subido, éste personaje no hace más que vanagloriarse y echarse rosas, en su afán megalómano y delirios de grandeza.

Éste hilo es un insulto para muchas personas.
Que lo cierren de una puta vez porque no es un foro de BOLSA.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Bueno, eso es simple: había un 50% de posibilidades de que lo que dijo se cumpliera. O sube, o no sube. NO HAY MAS VUELTA DE TUERCA.
> Si no hubiera subido, éste post se habría perdido en el infinito cibernético.
> Pero como ha subido, éste personaje no hace más que vanagloriarse y echarse rosas, en su afán megalómano y delirios de grandeza.
> 
> ...




En primer lugar decirte que no solo ha subido jazztel, sino que han subido los 3 valores que dije el 5 de Diciembre ok??

En segundo lugar comentarte que ya se que no es un foro de bolsa, pero de la renta fija y fondos de inversion, (que es de lo que trata este hilo en su 70%) me pase a la renta veriable pues entiendo que hay foreros que hn demostrado tener muy buena formacion financiera y supongo que habrá lectores de este hilo que sean de perfil agresivo; es por ello que hice una cartera de inversion para gente con es te perfil con vistas a aprovechar las bajadas en el sector inmobiliario que tanto se esperan para finales de este año.

Si te molesta que hace 1 mes dijera que hay 3 valores con potencial y a fecha de hoy los 3 se han revalorizado, PUES TE JODES OK?

MAS CLARO NO HE PODIDO SER, Y A VER SI SOIS TAN EFECTIVOS COMO YO EN VUESTRAS PREDICCIONES, SI OS ESTAIS EQUIVOCANDO MUCHOS DE VOSOTROS LO VAIS A PASAR MU MAL

SALUDOS DESDE EL SUR


SEGUIREMOS INFORMANDO, DIA A DIA (POR MUCHO Q A ALGUNOS LES JODA QUE OTROS ACIERTAN EN SUS PREDICCIONES)

P.D NO SOY NI POLANCO NI BOTIN COMO DECIA ANTES UN FORERO, PERO HAY QUE RECONOCER QUE TENGO OLFATO PARA ESTO DE LA BOLSA. NO NECESITO RECONOCIMIENTO DE ELLO POR PARTE DE NADIE PERO LO UNICO QUE PIDO ES QUE SI A ALGUIEN LE MOLESTA ESTE HILO QUE NO ENTRE EN ÉL Y NO PARTICIPE.......ES MUCHO PEDIR????????????


----------



## chelimo (10 Ene 2007)

Me da que estamos ante el tipico figura denominado en el argot foril como "calientavalores". Es muy típico verlos por los foros de invertia, finanzas,bolsacinco etc.. Supongo que estará buscando nuevos "primos" que hagan subir sus acciones para que él pueda largarlas, así que no os preocupeis es como lo de los charlatanes del oeste. Este tipo de "gurus" sale mucho en epocas alcistas, señal de que este año toca bajada, yo la espero para el segunda semestre e incluso el segundo trimestre.
Cualquier pinchauvas que apostara por un valor a principios de 2006 quedaría como un experto.
Por lo demás, decir que yo tengo Jazz a 0,37 por tonto no las vendí a 1,67 (me fie de pujals, again), y las bajadas actuales son debidas a que va a volver a ampliar capital, y van...............


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

chelimo dijo:


> Me da que estamos ante el tipico figura denominado en el argot foril como "calientavalores". Es muy típico verlos por los foros de invertia, finanzas,bolsacinco etc.. Supongo que estará buscando nuevos "primos" que hagan subir sus acciones para que él pueda largarlas, así que no os preocupeis es como lo de los charlatanes del oeste. Este tipo de "gurus" sale mucho en epocas alcistas, señal de que este año toca bajada, yo la espero para el segunda semestre e incluso el segundo trimestre.



Yo mismo no me hubiese explicado mejor. Gracias!


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

chelimo dijo:


> Me da que estamos ante el tipico figura denominado en el argot foril como "calientavalores". Es muy típico verlos por los foros de invertia, finanzas,bolsacinco etc.. Supongo que estará buscando nuevos "primos" que hagan subir sus acciones para que él pueda largarlas, así que no os preocupeis es como lo de los charlatanes del oeste. Este tipo de "gurus" sale mucho en epocas alcistas, señal de que este año toca bajada, yo la espero para el segunda semestre e incluso el segundo trimestre.
> Cualquier pinchauvas que apostara por un valor a principios de 2006 quedaría como un experto.
> Por lo demás, decir que yo tengo Jazz a 0,37 por tonto no las vendí a 1,67 (me fie de pujals, again), y las bajadas actuales son debidas a que va a volver a ampliar capital, y van...............



HOLA CHELIMO: TAMBIEN TENGO PARA TI UNAS PALABRILLAS:

1.- EN JAZZTEL ES IMPOSIBLE QUE LAS TENGAS A 0,37, SENCILLAMENTE PORQUE HACE POCOS DIAS PODRIAS HABER VENDIDO CON UN 100% DE PLUSVALIAS EN DOS AÑITOS , ESO SUPONE UN 50% OR AÑO A TU INVERSION.

2.- VUELVO A REPETIR QUE HICE UN PLENO A PRINCIPIOS DE DICIEMBRE, DE LOS 3 VALORES QUE RECOMENDE HAN SUBIDO MAS DE UN 30% LOS TRES EN UN MES.

3.- EN LO UNICO QUE TIENES RAZON ES QUE ALGUIEN QUE RECOMENDARA ALGUN VALOR A PRINCIPIOS DE 2006 HUBIERA ACERTADO , PERO YO LO HICE A PRIMEROS DE DICIEMBRE DE 2006, ES DECIR, A FINALES DEL AÑO Y CON EL IBEX EN MAXIMO HISTORICO.

4.- YA QUE TE PONES A PUTEAR ESTE HILO, HARE LO MISMO CONTIGO: LA CONCLUSION QUE SACO DE TU INTERVENCION ES QUE ERES UN PILLADETE DE JAZZTEL QUE VENDO CON PERDIDAS Y N COMO CONSECUENCIA DE FIARTE DE PUJALS COMO HAS DICHO, SINO PORQUE LA AVARICIA TE PUDO Y PALMASTE MUCHA PASTA; TUVISTE QUE VENDER CON PERDIDAS.

5.- ¿POR QUÉ NO TIENE NADIE LO QUE HAY QUE TENER Y HACE LO MISMO QUE YO? QUE RECOMIENDE Y PRONOSTIQUE A CORTO PLAZO 3 VARIABLES Y QUE ESTAS SE CUMPLAN . ¿TU PODRÍAS HACERLO? ESPERO QUE SI, PORQUE COMONO SE CUMPLAN TUS PREDICIONES LO VAS A PASAR BASTANTE MAL CHAVALOTE

SALUDO Y SIN RENCOR


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> para Chelimo
> 4.- YA QUE TE PONES A PUTEAR ESTE HILO, HARE LO MISMO CONTIGO: LA CONCLUSION QUE SACO DE TU INTERVENCION ES QUE ERES UN PILLADETE DE JAZZTEL QUE VENDO CON PERDIDAS Y N COMO CONSECUENCIA DE FIARTE DE PUJALS COMO HAS DICHO, SINO PORQUE LA AVARICIA TE PUDO Y PALMASTE MUCHA PASTA; TUVISTE QUE VENDER CON PERDIDAS.



Te noto muy nervioso colega. En primer lugar escribe en minúsculas por respeto a los lectores. Creo que te excedes en tu misión de calientavalores y ves muuuuuuuuuchos fantasmas.
Somos simplemente un grupo de foreros preocupados por la especulación en la vivienda. Me parece bien que especules con la Bolsa. Pero creo que este no es el mejor sitio para calentar valores , y menos poniéndote como te pones. 
Cuando iniciaste el hilo con el tema de las cuentas me pareció muy interesante. Pero a medida que has ido ofreciendo info para inversiones más agresivas te has ido destapando como calientavalores y además te has vuelto más agresivo tú.
Que chelimo sea lo que acabas de decir me parece absurdo.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> 5.- ¿POR QUÉ NO TIENE NADIE LO QUE HAY QUE TENER Y HACE LO MISMO QUE YO? QUE RECOMIENDE Y PRONOSTIQUE A CORTO PLAZO 3 VARIABLES Y QUE ESTAS SE CUMPLAN .



Sencillamente porque no queremos entrar en tu juego... y porque tenemos un poco más de respeto por los miembros. 
Éste no es un foro bursátil sino de crisis de la vivienda. ¿Tanto te cuesta entenderlo?


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Sencillamente porque no queremos entrar en tu juego... QUOTE]
> 
> Estas haciendo lo mismo que yo pero con distintos subyacentes; la diferencia conmigo es que a dia de hoy yo he dado en el clavo al 100% y tu no. Si algun lector del hilo le esta sacando rendimientos a sus ahorros a dia de hoy me dare por satisfecho y si algun lector del hilo (de perfil agresivo) ha invertido en algunos de los 3 valores que recomende tambien me dare por satisfecho. Si se haceuna lectura general del hilo se puede comprobar que no he hecho mas que ayudar a la gente con ahorros y futuros compradores de inmuebles dependiendo del del perfil de cada cual.
> 
> ...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

*ultima hora*

jazztel sube hoy un 7,14

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=5y&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

desde que hice la cartera para ahorradores a primeros de Diciembre ha subido un 50% a dia de hoy y un 100% en dias anteriores

rsc.pa 28% de subida desde la recomendacion

edl.pa 42% de subida desde la recomendacion




como veo que os jode este hilo a algunos os adelanto que aunque bajen los valores mencionados anteriormente vais a tener este hilo pro aqui durante todo el 2007 ( me voy a encargar personalmente y con la ayuda de alguno de vsotros que no haceis mas que echaros tierra encima vuestra),con 10 minutos al dia en este foro tengo de sobra para recordaros dia a dia que mis valores recomendados son de los mejores para el 2007

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15

hasta mañana


----------



## chelimo (10 Ene 2007)

No voy a entrar al trapo de tus salidas de tono. Pero en vista de que te preocupas de mis finanzas, te dire que mis jazz son de 2003, que sino las vendí fue, 1º me fie de pujals 2º no tengo invertido una burrada, de hecho no llega a 500 euros, con lo que considere que no perdía nada dejandolo correr.
Así, que sintiendolo mucho por ti no estoy pillado en jazztel. Por ahora solo estoy pillado en oracle y no mucho.
Respecto a las apuestas para este año, primero de todo decirte que espero un bajonazo en la bolsa para mediados de año, posteriormente recuperar, hasta niveles cercanos hasta los 15.000. Mis apuestas, de invertir aquí te las dejo: CAF, Elecnor y Zeltia.
Lo unico que me quita el sueño ahora son mis inversiones en emergentes y minerales, estoy por deshacer o pasarme al oro, todo se andará.
Y relajate, la unica manera que tiene jazz de subir es que la open, el tiempo dirá, el resto especulacion pura y dura.

Edito: Acabo de ver que tu eres de los "chiflaos" de eurodisney, alguna que otra vez leia su foro en invertia, ratifico todo lo dicho anteriormente, eres un calientavalores de primera. Te veo dentro de poco mandando spam recomendando valores


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

*por dios!!*



chelimo dijo:


> No voy a entrar al trapo de tus salidas de tono. Pero en vista de que te preocupas de mis finanzas, te dire que mis jazz son de 2003, que sino las vendí fue, 1º me fie de pujals 2º no tengo invertido una burrada, de hecho no llega a 500 euros, con lo que considere que no perdía nada dejandolo correr.
> Así, que sintiendolo mucho por ti no estoy pillado en jazztel. Por ahora solo estoy pillado en oracle y no mucho.
> Respecto a las apuestas para este año, primero de todo decirte que espero un bajonazo en la bolsa para mediados de año, posteriormente recuperar, hasta niveles cercanos hasta los 15.000. Mis apuestas, de invertir aquí te las dejo: CAF, Elecnor y Zeltia.
> Lo unico que me quita el sueño ahora son mis inversiones en emergentes y minerales, estoy por deshacer o pasarme al oro, todo se andará.
> ...




Empiezas diciendo que no vas a entrar al trapo y acabas contandome tu vida?? que patetico!

Entras en renta variable con 500 euros?? ¿pero de donde has salido tu?

Si quieres hablar de ts inversiones abre otro hilo, aqui sobran tus paridas ok?

por cierto eurodisney ha subido un 42 % desde hace un mes que la recomendé, al igual que los otros dos valores;(Concretamente esta semana)

P.D te pronostico que vas a seguir muchos años viviendo en casa de papa y mama o de alquiler en un barrio marginal.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> P.D te pronostico que vas a seguir muchos años viviendo en casa de papa y mama o de alquiler en un *barrio marginal*.



Yo no sé si acertarás en tus suertudas previsiones pero maleducado y desagradable eres un rato.
Cada vez te vas pareciendo más a la Bruja Lola! Te voi a poné dos velah negra!   Jasté sube i Chelimo se queda en casa.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Yo no sé si acertarás en tus suertudas previsiones pero maleducado y desagradable eres un rato.
> Cada vez te vas pareciendo más a la Bruja Lola! Te voi a poné dos velah negra!   Jasté sube i Chelimo se queda en casa.



.
sois vostros los que me habeis vuelto desgradable en relacion al foro, porque en mi vida cotidiana soy de lo mas ameno


----------



## chelimo (10 Ene 2007)

Tienes razon, soy patetico. Hasta nunca 
Dale Besos a Mickey de mi parte  

P.D. La ignorancia es osada.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

chelimo dijo:


> Tienes razon, soy patetico. Hasta nunca
> Dale Besos a Mickey de mi parte




ok se los daré, solo cuando esté a 0,50€


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (10 Ene 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Bueno, eso es simple: había un 50% de posibilidades de que lo que dijo se cumpliera. O sube, o no sube. NO HAY MAS VUELTA DE TUERCA.
> Si no hubiera subido, éste post se habría perdido en el infinito cibernético.
> Pero como ha subido, éste personaje no hace más que vanagloriarse y echarse rosas, en su afán megalómano y delirios de grandeza.
> 
> ...



ya se por qué es un insulto para ti, eres otro que ha palmado mucha pasta en jazztel porque eres de esos que tienen mentalidad de pasapisero; al igual que otros tepudo la codicia y compraste en maximos y te salistes con unas perdidas de la ostia. No te preocupes chavalin, otra vez será. Lo se seguro porque no es normal que alguien salga al quite de la forma que lo has hecho tu y encima conociendo desde muy atras el tema de jazztel (has hecho referencias a su fundador en otras intervenciones tuyas ,Martin V.).Debiste esperar a que se recuperera, aunque creo que eres de los que compro entre 1,45 y 1,60.

Hasta otra


----------



## Beborn (11 Ene 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> ya se por qué es un insulto para ti, eres otro que ha palmado mucha pasta en jazztel porque eres de esos que tienen mentalidad de pasapisero; al igual que otros tepudo la codicia y compraste en maximos y te salistes con unas perdidas de la ostia. No te preocupes chavalin, otra vez será. Lo se seguro porque no es normal que alguien salga al quite de la forma que lo has hecho tu y encima conociendo desde muy atras el tema de jazztel (has hecho referencias a su fundador en otras intervenciones tuyas ,Martin V.).Debiste esperar a que se recuperera, aunque creo que eres de los que compro entre 1,45 y 1,60.
> 
> Hasta otra





Perdona pero no tengo actualmente inversiones en bolsa, y cuando las tuve jamás compré Jazztel (ni ninguna tecnológica).
Si sé cosas sobre Jazztel, su fundador, y diversor proyectos de éste etc etc, es porque efectivamente TRABAJO en tecnológicas, lo cuál, para empezar, me da una mejor VISION de lo que ocurre, ocurrió y ocurrirá en ese sector.
Un consejo: no veas FANTASMAS donde no los hay. Te crees que todos en éste foro tenemos tus amadas JAZZTEL?

Mira, si fueras más gilipollas, te apellidarías Bush, de nombre George.


----------



## Beborn (11 Ene 2007)

Es que eres peor que un dolor de muelas. Lo de guerra psicológica va con toda razón. Psicológicamente perturbas al más cuerdo.


Hazte un favor....


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Ene 2007)

*curiosidad*



Beborn dijo:


> Es que eres peor que un dolor de muelas. Lo de guerra psicológica va con toda razón. Psicológicamente perturbas al más cuerdo.
> 
> 
> Hazte un favor....



Eres tu o es tu padre el de la foto del vale?

Ese vale lo vas a necesitar, guárdatelo

Gracias de todas formas


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Ene 2007)

Dolmen dijo:


> En el foro o porque no han comprado por la previsible caída de precios, los más, porque es gente muy joven, y algunos, los menos, porque han vendido por la misma razón hay gente que tiene dinero y no sabe en qué invertir.
> 
> Yo agradezco informaciones concretas sobre tal valor o tal fondo; lo que me sienta mal es que la gente alardee de lo muchísimo que gana con sus inversiones dando medias pistas o medias palabras... no sé para qué.
> 
> ...



60.000__________renta variable deposito 3,80% o fondo monetario
20.000__________jazztel
20.000__________risc group

cartera hecha efectiva cuando recomende los valores el 05/12/2006

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15

P.D que cada uno saque la rentabilidad actual de la cartera


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Ene 2007)

*en dos palabras... im presionante*

increible este estudio de jazztel, me acojona... en el buen sentido


http://www.elmundobursatil.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1070&Itemid=2

http://www.elmundobursatil.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1070&Itemid=2

http://www.elmundobursatil.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1070&Itemid=2




ESTUDIO TÉCNICO DE JAZZTEL (Por Antonio A. García Rivero) 
miércoles, 27 de diciembre de 2006 
En Octubre ya intuíamos que técnicamente JAZZTEL podría estar en formación solar, o lo que es lo mismo, haber agotado todo su proceso bajista y así lo dijimos en su día en el PERISCOPIO (martes 03 de Octubre de 2006) 

Veamos a JAZZTEL mensualmente:


Podemos concluir que mensualmente, o sea, en proyecciones para los interesados a medio y largo plazo el valor HA ROTO SU ESTRUCTURA REACTIVA tras los máximos de MARZO 2005.
Observen como el volumen es claramente concordante con el movimiento del precio, tanto cuando hizo SUELO como cuando hizo la rotura.

Ahora bien, la pregunta posterior es ¿qué intención tiene la rotura de la estructura bajista y esta fuga en emersión? 

El gráfico nos lo dirá, expandámoslo tambien en plazo mensual para ver QUE PATRON SE ESTA FORMANDO REALMENTE






Queda patente y manifiesto que el PATRON EN FORMACION DURANTE LOS UTLMOS AÑOS ES UN DOBLE SUELO, FIGURA DE CAMBIO DE TENENCIA POR EXCELENCIA quedaría por formar la parte ascendente a los 1.57 euros.

En ese momento y si se produce tal ascenso EL VALOR HABRÁ CONCLUIDO LA FASE DE SUELO y debería iniciar la de SUBIDA, por lo que ahora mismo solo es lo que es, el especulador puede invertir si lo desea pero debe tener en cuenta que en la fase actual JAZ se puede alojar subiendo y bajando un plazo de tiempo muy considerable.

Pasemos a una visión mas cercana la semanal:


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Ene 2007)

*post para todos...*

Este post va dedicado aburbujistas, nuncabajistas, especulatas y pasapiseros varios que rondan este foro, y a riesgo que me insulten y llamen calienta valores lo voy a decir:

Jazztel y risc group a lo largo del 2007 se van a poder vender ambas como minimo un 140% sobre la cotizacion actual (he dicho mínimo). por lo que si disponesde 1500, 4000, 20.000 o 48.000 euros y no los vas a necesita a largo plazo, esos valores son de lo mejorcito que se va a poder ver en los proximos 18 meses.

Para el que lea este hilo por primera vez le recomendaria que lo repasara y comprobase que siempre he acertado al 100% en todos los valores propuestos:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22282&page=11&pp=15

saludos y espero que estas recomendaciones sirvan para que la gente se informe sobre ambos valores y tomase una decisión propia.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Ene 2007)

*telecos y financieras daran el campanazo en 2007*

Y es que, catalizadores no faltan para ello. Una percepción económica positiva, un petróleo a la baja y unas valoraciones atractivas hacen que, de nuevo, la renta variable sea el mejor activo para invertir. Por zonas, Estados Unidos y Europa copan las preferencias de los gestores que no se olvidan tampoco este trimestre de Japón donde continuará mejorando la actividad económica.

La renta variable sigue siendo atractiva. Esta es la opinión de la mayoría de los expertos consultados por INVERTIA para este primer trimestre del año que la sobreponderan por encima del resto de activos. Estar en el sitio justo en el momento adecuado, identificar los cambios cuando se están iniciando y capacidad de reacción, son las claves de la estrategia básica que deberá seguir el inversor a la hora de colocar su dinero.

*Recomendaciones

Dos son los sectores “predilectos” para los gestores de fondos en este primer trimestre del año: telecos y financieras. “Nos gustan muchos ambos sectores, además, por el momento del ciclo en el que nos encontramos, con reducción del incremento de los resultados empresariales, preferimos los médium y los blue chips a los small caps, porque capearan mejor la posible caída de beneficios”, argumenta Félix López, de Atlas Capital. 

A nivel sectorial, Banif también se mueve en ambos sectores. “Dentro del escenario que barajamos, reiteramos la apuesta por aquellos sectores que se quedaron más rezagados en 2006 –Telecomunicaciones-,  los que están vinculados a ciclo –sector financiero- y recomendamos mantenernos al margen de sectores “sobrecalentados” como las utilities y las inmobiliarias. *

Noticias que durante 2007 saldrán en cuanto a jazztel:

movimientos corporativos
entrada de un fondo/s en el valor
socio institucional
alianza con vodafone
mejora en las altas trimestrales
mejora en la facturacion
llegada del ebitda

Con la primera noticia positiva (juicio ganado a ya.com) se subió un 98% en diciembre... cuanto subira su se producen esas noticias (que por ahora son rumores) durante los proximos meses??? Recordemos que del sector de las telecos jazztel es por ahora la mas rezagada y la que tiene mayor potencial y recorrido


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Ene 2007)

*ibex35 y jazztel*

Jazztel sube un 5,17% y el ibex quiere alcanzar los 14.500

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Ene 2007)

chelimo dijo:


> No voy a entrar al trapo de tus salidas de tono. Pero en vista de que te preocupas de mis finanzas, te dire que mis jazz son de 2003, que sino las vendí fue, 1º me fie de pujals 2º no tengo invertido una burrada, de hecho no llega a 500 euros, con lo que considere que no perdía nada dejandolo correr.
> Así, que sintiendolo mucho por ti no estoy pillado en jazztel. Por ahora solo estoy pillado en oracle y no mucho.
> Respecto a las apuestas para este año, primero de todo decirte que espero un bajonazo en la bolsa para mediados de año, posteriormente recuperar, hasta niveles cercanos hasta los 15.000. Mis apuestas, de invertir aquí te las dejo: CAF, Elecnor y Zeltia.
> Lo unico que me quita el sueño ahora son mis inversiones en emergentes y minerales, estoy por deshacer o pasarme al oro, todo se andará.
> ...



Apuestas de chelimo 2007

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=CAF.MC&t=my

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ENO.MC&t=2y

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=ZEL.MC&t=my

Mis apuestas desde 05/12/06 y la cotizacion de aquel dia:

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rsc&m=PA&d=


suerte con tus minerales y oro chelimo


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Ene 2007)

Por si a alguien le interesa (a alguien de los no zipotecados, me refiero claro) por cierto ¡qué casualidad! igual que el euribor
"Caja Duero lanza depósito en Internet al 12%
15:25 Caja Duero ha lanzado al mercado el nuevo Depósito NetDuero Doce a un plazo de un año, que ofrece un 12% de interés el primer mes y una *TAE del 4, 052%*, la mayor remuneración de los depósitos de ahorro en España a través de Internet. Esta oferta, según informaron hoy fuentes de la entidad financiera, está limitada para saldos entre 6.000 y 100.000 euros procedentes de otra entidad y supera las condiciones publicitadas por los bancos. De forma paralela, la Caja ha procedido a actualizar los tipos de la cuenta a la vista e-Duero, que se comercializa también mediante Internet y la banca telefónica.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Ene 2007)

Gracias por el apunte Pavement, ya toy mirando... 

Por cierto, a tu firma le falta la parte más sangrante de aquella frase:

"Todo el mundo se va a forrar y yo no. *Somos 11 y *de los 30.000 millones, yo quiero mi 11%"

De traca


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (18 Ene 2007)

chelimo dijo:


> No voy a entrar al trapo de tus salidas de tono. Pero en vista de que te preocupas de mis finanzas, te dire que mis jazz son de 2003, que sino las vendí fue, 1º me fie de pujals 2º no tengo invertido una burrada, de hecho no llega a 500 euros, con lo que considere que no perdía nada dejandolo correr.
> Así, que sintiendolo mucho por ti no estoy pillado en jazztel. Por ahora solo estoy pillado en oracle y no mucho.
> Respecto a las apuestas para este año, primero de todo decirte que espero un bajonazo en la bolsa para mediados de año, posteriormente recuperar, hasta niveles cercanos hasta los 15.000. Mis apuestas, de invertir aquí te las dejo: CAF, Elecnor y Zeltia.
> Lo unico que me quita el sueño ahora son mis inversiones en emergentes y minerales, estoy por deshacer o pasarme al oro, todo se andará.




ENHORABUENA CHELIMO, TUS VALORES VAN DE ESCÁNDALO


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (19 Ene 2007)

Pavement dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa (a alguien de los no zipotecados, me refiero claro) por cierto ¡qué casualidad! igual que el euribor
> "Caja Duero lanza depósito en Internet al 12%
> 15:25 Caja Duero ha lanzado al mercado el nuevo Depósito NetDuero Doce a un plazo de un año, que ofrece un 12% de interés el primer mes y una *TAE del 4, 052%*, la mayor remuneración de los depósitos de ahorro en España a través de Internet. Esta oferta, según informaron hoy fuentes de la entidad financiera, está limitada para saldos entre 6.000 y 100.000 euros procedentes de otra entidad y supera las condiciones publicitadas por los bancos. De forma paralela, la Caja ha procedido a actualizar los tipos de la cuenta a la vista e-Duero, que se comercializa también mediante Internet y la banca telefónica.



HOLA

HAS ENCONTRAO ALGUNA OFERTA MAS DE A UN MES? Y SIN LIMITE DE CANTIDAD?


SALU2


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Ene 2007)

*Deposito Bbk Referenciado Al Euribor*

depósito euribor 

descripción características fiscalidad pregúntanos 



plazo de 48 meses 
rentabilidad del 12% (TAE) durante el primer mes y del euribor a un año de cada aniversario menos 0,50% para cada periodo anual. 
las disposiciones anticipadas realizadas en cada aniversario anual desde la contratación se retribuirán al euribor a un año de cada año menos 0,50% para todo el plazo. En definitiva solo se pierde la retribución extra del primer mes 
liquidación de intereses a voluntad del cliente: mensual, trimestral, semestral, anual o al vencimiento 
sin comisiones de administración y gestión 
importe mínimo 30.000 euros 

http://portal.bbk.es/NASApp/cs/ContentServer


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (22 Ene 2007)

*Jazztel*

JAZZTEL SUBE HOY UN 5,17% Y EL VOLUMEN SE DISPARA.ES POSIBLE QUE SE ESTE DANDO DURANTE LAS ULTIMAS SESIONES UNA IMPORTANTE ACUMULACION POR PARTE DE...

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC

SALUDOS


----------



## maroga (22 Ene 2007)

Para los amantes de depósitos y con conciencia, este banco ofrece cosas interesantes

http://www.triodos.es/

Es un banco que opera desde hace años. Es de origen holandés y, lógicamente, está reconocido por el Banco de España. Es un banco serio.


----------



## xavicl (22 Ene 2007)

maroga dijo:


> Para los amantes de depósitos y con conciencia, este banco ofrece cosas interesantes
> 
> http://www.triodos.es/
> 
> Es un banco que opera desde hace años. Es de origen holandés y, lógicamente, está reconocido por el Banco de España. Es un banco serio.



Pues tiene una mala pinta... desde luego no me suena nada.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (22 Ene 2007)

maroga, yo me lo he mirado y la verdad es que no meto mi dinero en ningún banco que no sea mínimante conocido.

Pero bueno, es una opinión personal y conservadora


----------



## maroga (22 Ene 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> maroga, yo me lo he mirado y la verdad es que no meto mi dinero en ningún banco que no sea mínimante conocido.
> 
> Pero bueno, es una opinión personal y conservadora



Es un banco holandés reconocido por el Banco de Holanda, BCE, Banco de España y otros bancos estatales de países européos en los que Triodos tiene oficinas.

Esto no es como un Forum, un banco tiene que dar cuentas a los gobiernos y está controlado.

Informáos un poco y veréis que de mala pinta nada, además de que es muy conocido en el norte de Europa.
En España es poco conocido porque hace poco que ha abierto aquí y porque España, a diferencia del norte de Europa, no hay conciencia ecológica (por algo tenemos ritmos de deforestación típicos de paísese ultra-subdesarrollados).

Por la lógica del "es conocido" el HSBC, Lloys TSB o ABN son un peligro y un timo peor que Afinsa cuando son de las mayores entidades bancarias del mundo.

El Forum lo conozco desde hace años, y ha quedado demostrado que también era conocido por mucha más gente, y mira tú...

Triodos es el banco más grande y respetado que hay de los llamados Banca Ética. Otro tema es que en España esté operando desde hace poco.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (22 Ene 2007)

maroga dijo:


> Es un banco holandés reconocido por el Banco de Holanda, BCE, Banco de España y otros bancos estatales de países européos en los que Triodos tiene oficinas.
> 
> Esto no es como un Forum, un banco tiene que dar cuentas a los gobiernos y está controlado.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Probablemente en mi caso, y en el del otro forero, sea una cuestión de falta de cultura económica...
Muchas gracias, de todas maneras, seguiré moviendo mi dinero sin riesgos por los diferentes bancos que ofertan tipos fijos cuando abres cuenta. Es muy buena la filial del BSabadell, activobank.com. Dan un 5% por tres meses y 4,5% al año.
Aquí he puesto parte, viendo que en ING se gastaban demasiado dinero en publicidad y poco en intereses competitivos...
Y es que ahora mismo el IBEX35 me parece muy peligroso...
un saludo


----------



## maroga (22 Ene 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Tienes razón. Probablemente en mi caso, y en el del otro forero, sea una cuestión de falta de cultura económica...
> Muchas gracias, de todas maneras, seguiré moviendo mi dinero sin riesgos por los diferentes bancos que ofertan tipos fijos cuando abres cuenta. Es muy buena la filial del BSabadell, activobank.com. Dan un 5% por tres meses y 4,5% al año.
> Aquí he puesto parte, viendo que en ING se gastaban demasiado dinero en publicidad y poco en intereses competitivos...
> Y es que ahora mismo el IBEX35 me parece muy peligroso...
> un saludo



El resto de bancos ofrecen más interés que Triodos porque éste banco desvía parte de los beneficios a la sociedad.

Es un tema de conciencia y ética tener el dinero con ellos. También para una cuenta corriente y una VISA, como casi todos, vale la pena porque no cobran nada.

Yo no tengo ni un céntimo con ellos porque estoy pasando por una temporada en la que necesito el máximo de rentabilidad y especulo a ultra corto en bolsa.

Triodos, como ya he dejado escrito, forma parte del nuevo concepto de banco, Banca Ética.
Los bancos convencionales invierten en armas, petróleo, etc, etc...
Este tipo de bancos invierte empresas como Gamesa (del IBEX35) y muchas otras en las que de algún modo y otro se ayude al medioambiente, sociedad o cultura.

Aquí unos vínculos interesantes:
http://www.triodos.es/es/who_we_finance/?lang=es
http://www.triodos.es/es/who_we_finance/social_business/?lang=es
http://www.triodos.es/es/who_we_finance/social_business/projects/?lang=es

Siento si esta respuesta parece un poco agresiva, pero es que realmente lo es. Me saca de mis casillas que un banco como Triodos se tachado por no ser conocido cierta área geográfica. Todos los bancos debería de ser como Triodos.

Pues eso, que es un tema ético.

Saludos.


----------



## maroga (22 Ene 2007)

Esto es casi un OFFTOPIC.

Está relacionado con mi anterior mensaje, por el concepto de banca ética, pero no es un producto de inversión.

Es una VISA que tiene las siguientes características:
- Es gratuita para siempre
- Permite funcionar a crédito o, mejor, sin crédito casi como si fuera de tarjeta de débito.
- No tiene ningún coste por ningún lado.
- Como ya sabéis, en cada compra con tarjeta el banco se queda una comisión de la compra que cobra al establecimiento. En esta tarjeta el 0,7% sobre el valor de la compra se dona a WWF/Adena.

Está aquí para el que pueda interesar.

http://www.wwf.es/empresas_promocion_tarjeta.php

Triodos tiene otra VISA en la que se compromete a pagar para reforestar bosque. Aquí está:
http://www.triodos.es/es/personal_banking/accounts/233428/?lang=es

Saludos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (24 Ene 2007)

Pavement dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa (a alguien de los no zipotecados, me refiero claro) por cierto ¡qué casualidad! igual que el euribor
> "Caja Duero lanza depósito en Internet al 12%
> 15:25 Caja Duero ha lanzado al mercado el nuevo Depósito NetDuero Doce a un plazo de un año, que ofrece un 12% de interés el primer mes y una *TAE del 4, 052%*, la mayor remuneración de los depósitos de ahorro en España a través de Internet. Esta oferta, según informaron hoy fuentes de la entidad financiera, está limitada para saldos entre 6.000 y 100.000 euros procedentes de otra entidad y supera las condiciones publicitadas por los bancos. De forma paralela, la Caja ha procedido a actualizar los tipos de la cuenta a la vista e-Duero, que se comercializa también mediante Internet y la banca telefónica.




Algun otro banco o caja se ha sumado a las ofertas de un mes?? aparte de las que ya hay?


----------



## spheratu (24 Ene 2007)

Jazztel no acaba de romper con claridad la barrera del 0,60,a que crees que se debe? Esta el mercado dormido?


----------



## No Registrado (24 Ene 2007)

spheratu dijo:


> Jazztel no acaba de romper con claridad la barrera del 0,60,a que crees que se debe? Esta el mercado dormido?



Jazztel se encuentraahora mismo en "paceo"

Hasta que no termine y den resultados estara lateral


----------



## TeTengoGanas (24 Ene 2007)

Vaya, Vaya

Hola Imbecil Psicologico


Eres Uno De Los Mayores Subnormales Comepoyas Que Hay En Este Foro.

!cretinooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo¡


----------



## spheratu (24 Ene 2007)

Joder,que lenguaje! :
En fin...
Para cuando se preveen esos resultados?
Y que hay de zeltia? tambien la noto dormidita....


----------



## No Registrado (24 Ene 2007)

El gráfico sigue siendo correcto y se ha abierto el melón. La resistencia 0,61 se ha roto con volumen. Independientemente de lo que haga las sesiones sucesivas, bajo mi modesto punto de vista a ésta acción ya solo le queda subir. Podrá bajar de nuevo a 0,59 euros, pero la bestia está hambrienta. 
El Paceo estaría en las ultimas, si Morgan Stanley se hubiese unido a CAI a lanzarlo. Ahora solo queda esperar. 
Buenas Noches y mucha suerte a los pacientes. A los impacientes que juegan a Trading con el valor, les aconsejo que hagan cuentas de lo que le han ganado en éste, desde 0,45 euros hasta donde la quieran subir, seguro que se tiraran de los pelos cuanda se den cuenta que en vez de ganar, la mayoría, habrán perdido.

Como bien dijo un gran entendido de estos temas en otro sitio


----------



## No Registrado (24 Ene 2007)

spheratu dijo:


> Joder,que lenguaje! :
> En fin...
> Para cuando se preveen esos resultados?
> Y que hay de zeltia? tambien la noto dormidita....




Debe ser alguno de los que en este hilo han escrito antes (debe ser un kinki de medio pelo sin oficio ni beneficio) de esos que se pasan 10 horas al dia en el foro llorando porque saben que aunque baje el tema inmobiliario va a seguir siendo inaccesible un zulito para ellos. pobrecillo, animalico tambien tiene derecho a existir; que descojone


----------



## DosTroll (25 Ene 2007)

TeTengoGanas dijo:


> Vaya, Vaya
> 
> Hola Imbecil Psicologico
> 
> ...



seguro que ha sido boborn


----------



## No Registrado (25 Ene 2007)

La mayor concentración de chorradas por frase que he leido en tiempo. Pues nada, haced caso al DeliriosPsicológicos y haceros clientes de Jazztel y suerte porque vais a ver lo que es sufrir con una compañía con un servicio nefasto.


----------



## KXT (26 Ene 2007)

No Registrado dijo:


> La mayor concentración de chorradas por frase que he leido en tiempo. Pues nada, haced caso al DeliriosPsicológicos y haceros clientes de Jazztel y suerte porque vais a ver lo que es sufrir con una compañía con un servicio nefasto.



¿Tú sabes leer? ¿Qué tendrá que ver comprar acciones de Jazztel con hacerse cliente suyo?

Calopez: sería buena idea eliminar la posibilidad de postear anónimamente, que están saliendo trolls como setas...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (26 Ene 2007)

KXT dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes leer? ¿Qué tendrá que ver comprar acciones de Jazztel con hacerse cliente suyo?
> 
> Calopez: sería buena idea eliminar la posibilidad de postear anónimamente, que están saliendo trolls como setas...



Lo cojonudo del tema es que esos trolls anonimos son foreros registrados que han hablado antes en este hilo y no tienen huevos de escribir con su nick; muertos de hambre, llorones y encima cobardes... así va España


----------



## Yakumo (1 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Tienes razón. Probablemente en mi caso, y en el del otro forero, sea una cuestión de falta de cultura económica...
> Muchas gracias, de todas maneras, seguiré moviendo mi dinero sin riesgos por los diferentes bancos que ofertan tipos fijos cuando abres cuenta. Es muy buena la filial del BSabadell, activobank.com. Dan un 5% por tres meses y 4,5% al año.
> Aquí he puesto parte, viendo que en ING se gastaban demasiado dinero en publicidad y poco en intereses competitivos...
> Y es que ahora mismo el IBEX35 me parece muy peligroso...
> un saludo



Hola. Últimamente se me está calentando mucho la vena económica y como ya estoy harto que me tomen el pelo la verdad es que me gustaría hacer como muchos de vosotros e ir moviendo el dinero. Por ahora tengo poco y no me considero perteneciente a un perfil agresivo, por lo que lo mío por ahora serían depósitos. Sin embargo, como prácticamente todas las cuentas son por internet, etc., me gustaría saber cómo ingresáis el dinero. La única opción que me parece factible es mediante un ingreso desde vuestra caja o banco normal. Yo la verdad es que tengo una cuenta en Caixa Catalunya que uso para la nómina, recibos, etc, y lo único que tiene de bueno es su red de cajeros, pues es muy amplia. Y a pesar de que prácticamente todo lo que pago lo hago con tarjeta, hay veces que necesito sacar efectivo porque en algunos sitios lamentablemente aún se tiene que pagar de forma física.

Así pues, tendría que conservar esta cuenta, y lo único que se me ocurre es traspasar el dinero a otra cuenta depósito de otro banco, pero me preocupan las comisiones de la transferencia.

Es por ello que me interesa saber cómo hacéis vosotros para minimizar todos estos gastos. También quisiera saber si darse de alta por internet, y luego si ya has cumplido el plazo darte de baja etc. es fácil o se convierte en un tormento como en las operadoras de ADSL.

Gracias.


----------



## KXT (1 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> Sin embargo, como prácticamente todas las cuentas son por internet, etc., me gustaría saber cómo ingresáis el dinero.



Te digo como lo hago yo: tengo hace ya unos 5 años una cuenta en Uno-e, que es un banco de internet que pertenece al BBVA. El dinero lo ingreso en cualquier oficina del BBVA, y lo saco en cualquier cajero del BBVA usando la Visa Electrón de Uno-e. O bien lo muevo desde mi cuenta de Uno-e haciendo transferencias a donde quiera. Todo esto por supuesto SIN COMISIONES(ni por la tarjeta de débito). No le he dado a Uno-e ni un céntimo en este concepto. La cuenta que yo tengo es la personal, aunque ahora tienen más tipos de cuentas que no existían cuando yo empecé. Puedes ver todo lo que tienen en su página.
Por lo demás, comentarte que la página de Uno-e me parece bastante completa, funciona bien y ofrecen muchos productos(depósitos, fondos, acciones, etc...). La cuenta ahorro y la cuenta renumerada ofrecen por ejemplo un 3% TAE, que no está nada mal.
Pero para mi la mayor ventaja de Uno-e es, como he contado, el poder usar la red de oficinas y cajeros del BBVA.
Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Yakumo (1 Feb 2007)

KXT dijo:


> Te digo como lo hago yo: tengo hace ya unos 5 años una cuenta en Uno-e, que es un banco de internet que pertenece al BBVA. El dinero lo ingreso en cualquier oficina del BBVA, y lo saco en cualquier cajero del BBVA usando la Visa Electrón de Uno-e. O bien lo muevo desde mi cuenta de Uno-e haciendo transferencias a donde quiera. Todo esto por supuesto SIN COMISIONES(ni por la tarjeta de débito). No le he dado a Uno-e ni un céntimo en este concepto. La cuenta que yo tengo es la personal, aunque ahora tienen más tipos de cuentas que no existían cuando yo empecé. Puedes ver todo lo que tienen en su página.
> Por lo demás, comentarte que la página de Uno-e me parece bastante completa, funciona bien y ofrecen muchos productos(depósitos, fondos, acciones, etc...). La cuenta ahorro y la cuenta renumerada ofrecen por ejemplo un 3% TAE, que no está nada mal.
> Pero para mi la mayor ventaja de Uno-e es, como he contado, el poder usar la red de oficinas y cajeros del BBVA.
> Espero que te ayude.



Aunque la frecuencia de cajeros de BBVA no será tan alta como la de la Caixa o Caixa Catalnya, al menos sí me quedo algo más tranquilo en ese sentido porque creo que siempre debe de haber algún cajero o sucursal no extraordinariamente lejos. También me han comentado que en ING se puede sacar dinero en cajeros 4B sin comisión. Ayer miré precisamente Uno-e y vi lo de la cuenta remunerada y me gustó mucho, si la conjunto con un depósito. Pero creo que para cuando tenga todo listo para hacerlo no podré aprovechar la oferta del depósito al 8% ya que ha pasado.

Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## xavicl (1 Feb 2007)

Hay que decir tb que la cuenta renumerada uno-e la tienes si pones un mínimo de 500€ cada mes ó domicilias la nomina. en oficina directa si domicilias tienes la cuenta deposito que es al 3,51% y ingdirect la naranja al 3% sin condiciones.


----------



## KXT (1 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> Aunque la frecuencia de cajeros de BBVA no será tan alta como la de la Caixa o Caixa Catalnya, al menos sí me quedo algo más tranquilo en ese sentido porque creo que siempre debe de haber algún cajero o sucursal no extraordinariamente lejos. También me han comentado que en ING se puede sacar dinero en cajeros 4B sin comisión. Ayer miré precisamente Uno-e y vi lo de la cuenta remunerada y me gustó mucho, si la conjunto con un depósito. Pero creo que para cuando tenga todo listo para hacerlo no podré aprovechar la oferta del depósito al 8% ya que ha pasado.
> 
> Gracias por tu aportación.



La frecuencia de cajeros es relativa, ya que en Madrid, por ejemplo, yo creo que hay más cajeros del BBVA que de La Caixa(aunque de La Caixa hay bastantes también). Claro que si vives en Cataluña no habrá color, pero la ventaja del BBVA es que vayas a donde vayas encuentras sucursales sin problemas...
Por la oferta del depósito al 8% no me preocuparía demasiado, porque ya la han renovado varias veces y seguro que volverán a hacerlo.
La oferta de Openbank parece bastante buena... Tú vete cogiendo la oferta que más te convenga en cada momento


----------



## Yakumo (1 Feb 2007)

KXT dijo:


> La frecuencia de cajeros es relativa, ya que en Madrid, por ejemplo, yo creo que hay más cajeros del BBVA que de La Caixa(aunque de La Caixa hay bastantes también). Claro que si vives en Cataluña no habrá color, pero la ventaja del BBVA es que vayas a donde vayas encuentras sucursales sin problemas...
> Por la oferta del depósito al 8% no me preocuparía demasiado, porque ya la han renovado varias veces y seguro que volverán a hacerlo.
> La oferta de Openbank parece bastante buena... Tú vete cogiendo la oferta que más te convenga en cada momento



Casualmente han renovado la oferta hasta el 31 de marzo para nuevos clientes dados de alta desde el 15 de enero de 2007. Y tengo 3 entidades BBVA en mi ciudad. ¿Así pues, puedo operar con mi cuenta une-e desde una sucursal BBVA? Es decir, supongamos que me doy de alta en uno-e, y muevo todo lo que sea necesario para que al mes siguiente la nómina esté en esa cuenta. ¿Ahora puedo cojer mi dinero, sacarlo de donde lo tenga e ir al BBVA y ya está?
Bueno, creo que estoy preguntando a quien no debo. No lo digo con ánimo de ofensa, si no que lo que tendría que hacer es informarme yo por mi propia cuenta. De todas maneras ahí queda esto. Me voy a ir informando, ya que como tengo un nuevo plazo, puedo hacer las cosas sin tantas prisas.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## KXT (1 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> ¿Así pues, puedo operar con mi cuenta une-e desde una sucursal BBVA? Es decir, supongamos que me doy de alta en uno-e, y muevo todo lo que sea necesario para que al mes siguiente la nómina esté en esa cuenta. ¿Ahora puedo cojer mi dinero, sacarlo de donde lo tenga e ir al BBVA y ya está?



Si te refieres a domiciliar tu nómina en Uno-e, y a ingresar tu dinero físicamente en tu cuenta de Uno-e en una sucursal del BBVA, la respuesta es sí. Si mal no recuerdo además de dinero puedes ingresar cheques sin comisión también(al menos yo lo hice una vez, al abrirme la cuenta).
Pero llama por teléfono a Uno-e y pregúntales todas las dudas(no les preguntes a los del BBVA porque son otro banco y obviamente no te sabrán decir).
Un saludo.

P.D: Uno-e no me da comisión


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> Hola. Últimamente se me está calentando mucho la vena económica y como ya estoy harto que me tomen el pelo la verdad es que me gustaría hacer como muchos de vosotros e ir moviendo el dinero. Por ahora tengo poco y no me considero perteneciente a un perfil agresivo, por lo que lo mío por ahora serían depósitos. Sin embargo, como prácticamente todas las cuentas son por internet, etc., me gustaría saber cómo ingresáis el dinero. La única opción que me parece factible es mediante un ingreso desde vuestra caja o banco normal. Yo la verdad es que tengo una cuenta en Caixa Catalunya que uso para la nómina, recibos, etc, y lo único que tiene de bueno es su red de cajeros, pues es muy amplia. Y a pesar de que prácticamente todo lo que pago lo hago con tarjeta, hay veces que necesito sacar efectivo porque en algunos sitios lamentablemente aún se tiene que pagar de forma física.
> 
> Así pues, tendría que conservar esta cuenta, y lo único que se me ocurre es traspasar el dinero a otra cuenta depósito de otro banco, pero me preocupan las comisiones de la transferencia.
> 
> ...



Para abrir una cuenta remunerada por Internet lo único que has de hacer es ir a la página del banco en concreto e introducir tus datos y los datos de la cuenta desde la que quieres traspasar el dinero.

Entonces las órdenes de traspaso se dan desde la nueva cuenta, la del banco electrónico. Piensa que así no se hará una transferencia sino simplemente una domiciliación bancaria.
En los próximos meses van a seguir subiendo los tipos de interés por lo que estarán mejor remuneradas. La clave? ir moviéndolas de una a otra después de las ofertas por nuevo dinero introducido. un saludo


----------



## Yakumo (2 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Para abrir una cuenta remunerada por Internet lo único que has de hacer es ir a la página del banco en concreto e introducir tus datos y los datos de la cuenta desde la que quieres traspasar el dinero.
> 
> Entonces las órdenes de traspaso se dan desde la nueva cuenta, la del banco electrónico. Piensa que así no se hará una transferencia sino simplemente una domiciliación bancaria.
> En los próximos meses van a seguir subiendo los tipos de interés por lo que estarán mejor remuneradas. La clave? ir moviéndolas de una a otra después de las ofertas por nuevo dinero introducido. un saludo



A ver, un momento. Cuando dices traspasar desde la nueva cuenta (la de internet), te refieres al momento en que necesito usar un cajero, ¿no? ¿O al de traspasar a otra cuenta de internet para aprovechar las ofertas del depósito?


----------



## jbernal (2 Feb 2007)

Caja Madrid lanza el Depósito 15, al 3,72% TAE
14:50 Caja Madrid ha lanzado el Depósito 15, un nuevo producto de ahorro a 15 meses con una rentabilidad de 3,72% TAE que cuenta con un tipo de interés creciente que aumenta de forma trimestral y liquidación mensual, informó hoy la entidad financiera. La caja anunció este mes una ofensiva comercial para la captación de 7.000 millones de euros en pasivo este año.


----------



## Beborn (2 Feb 2007)

Pues a mi el mejor depósito, y de hecho uno de los que yo tengo activos actualmente, es el *Depósito 8 de Uno-e*:

Depósito a 6 meses.
8% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (5 meses) referenciado a Euribor a un mes: 4,48% TAE.
Hasta 100.000 euros. Sin mínimo de cantidad.
Liquidación de intereses a elección del titular, mensual o a vencimiento.

La renovación será automática, para periodos sucesivos de 6 meses, tomando como referencia el último euribor 1 mes publicado a fecha de la renovación.

La constitución del Depósito 8 uno-e está limitada a los nuevos clientes que se den de alta en el Servicio uno-e


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> A ver, un momento. Cuando dices traspasar desde la nueva cuenta (la de internet), te refieres al momento en que necesito usar un cajero, ¿no? ¿O al de traspasar a otra cuenta de internet para aprovechar las ofertas del depósito?



Mas bien la segunda opción.

Cuando traspasar me refiero al hecho de que ordenas desde un formulario del banco por internet que sustraigan dinero de la cuenta que tengas en tu banco de siempre y lo metan en la nueva cuenta del banco electrónico para que te remunere.

No tienes que actuar desde ningún cajero!!! Todo lo haces por internet!!
Espero que te haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## Yakumo (5 Feb 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Mas bien la segunda opción.
> 
> Cuando traspasar me refiero al hecho de que ordenas desde un formulario del banco por internet que sustraigan dinero de la cuenta que tengas en tu banco de siempre y lo metan en la nueva cuenta del banco electrónico para que te remunere.
> 
> ...



¿Ehh? ¿Pero eso se puede hacer? Es decir, yo le digo que desde la cuenta actual me coja dinero de otra cuenta, en lugar de decir que desde la otra cuenta traspasar dinero a la del depósito. Es que pensando eso, uno podría coger dinero de cualquier cuenta que no sea la suya, ¿no? A ver, de alguna manera sí que se podrá hacer, porque las domiciliaciones bancarias son de esa manera, pero vamos, no me imaginaba que tambien pudieras hacer un "traspaso inverso".


----------



## Beborn (5 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> ¿Ehh? ¿Pero eso se puede hacer? Es decir, yo le digo que desde la cuenta actual me coja dinero de otra cuenta, en lugar de decir que desde la otra cuenta traspasar dinero a la del depósito. Es que pensando eso, uno podría coger dinero de cualquier cuenta que no sea la suya, ¿no? A ver, de alguna manera sí que se podrá hacer, porque las domiciliaciones bancarias son de esa manera, pero vamos, no me imaginaba que tambien pudieras hacer un "traspaso inverso".




Jajaja. Hombre, la *orden de traspaso de efectivo (OTE)*, sólo puedes efectuarla entre cuentas de las cuales seas titular. No puedes sacar dinero de una cuenta de la que no eres titular xD

Y si, se da la orden a la entidad en la que quieres "meter" el dinero procedente de otra entidad.


----------



## Yakumo (5 Feb 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Jajaja. Hombre, la *orden de traspaso de efectivo (OTE)*, sólo puedes efectuarla entre cuentas de las cuales seas titular. No puedes sacar dinero de una cuenta de la que no eres titular xD
> 
> Y si, se da la orden a la entidad en la que quieres "meter" el dinero procedente de otra entidad.



Pues eso es más que interesante. Porque una de las cosas que principalmente más me preocupaba es la de hacer el cambio de la nómina y la domiciliación de las facturas. Pero por lo que veo en un principio no sería necesario. Si lo que necesita la cuenta remunerada es que mensualmente ingrese al menos 500 euros, con una transferencia de ese tipo me valdría.

¿Y estáis seguro (tenéis experiencia) de que esa transferencia sale gratuita? Es decir, ¿las OTEs, al ser realizadas desde la cuenta en la que se supone que no cobran comisión por transferencia, se hará con coste de comisión 0?

Por que si es así me parece que voy a llamar más pronto que tarde para informarme de primera mano sobre todo esto. Bueno, después de que me acabe de montar el ordenador, que me estoy dejando una cifra 8-0.


----------



## Beborn (5 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> ¿Y estáis seguro (tenéis experiencia) de que esa transferencia sale gratuita? Es decir, ¿las OTEs, al ser realizadas desde la cuenta en la que se supone que no cobran comisión por transferencia, se hará con coste de comisión 0?



Llevo hechas 2, y si, son completamente gratuitas. Aunq pueden tardarte hasta 5 días.

Salu2.


----------



## KXT (5 Feb 2007)

No sabía que eso fuera gratis... ¿Dan igual las entidades?
Gracias por la información.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (7 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> ... algun dia bajará y dirán "ya lo decia yo"



Ya veo que te lo imaginas... Tú mismo lo has dicho.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (7 Feb 2007)

Cuando le de por bajar yo ya habre hecho caja, no te preocupes; pero el caso es que por ahora toca subir en contra de lo que vienes diciendo desde hace un par de meses. estas sembrao eh! eres un crack.

Aviso a navegantes: cuando los piltrafillas de turno hablen bien de jazztel será el momento de vender, y el ultimo € que se lo gane otro

Como en todo lo relativo a la economía, la bolsa es cíclica, y si te pasas toda la vida diciendo que algo va a bajar algun dia puede que aciertes; en este caso en concreto hoy por hoy es un valor alcista, de mucho potencial y recorrido, a la par que arriesgado (todo hay que decirlo).


P.D algunos se creen que lo unico que sube es el euribor, y dando a entender esto se pierde totalmente la credibilidad


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (7 Feb 2007)

*por cierto*

el ibex : 14.800 puntitos


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Feb 2007)

*Sobre Jazztel*

alguien ha escrito:

En ausencia de noticias y tras las moderadamente buenas del 4º trimestre, pienso que tendremos lateralidad o ligero ascenso con un volumen medio-alto, precio en los 0,7X-0,8X, con cierres de posiciones cortas y reducción del saldo de acciones prestadas, todo esto culminará antes de mayo 2007 o agosto 2007 ( a más tardar). Dos trimestres más, a lo sumo, de lateralidad-consolidación antes del despegue definitivo, serán meses de impasse con noticias no malas pero tampoco demasiado buenas que darán tiempo a los cortos de recomprar sus acciones sin demasiados problemas ya que tras la subida de casi un 100 % muchos caerán en la tentación de vender sus acciones ,buscando recomprar más barato o salirse del valor tras bastante tiempo de estar enganchados en él. 

Lo más probable es que las noticias del 4º trimestre sean buenas pero no espectaculares y que en los meses siguientes se juegue un poquito con la incertidumbre de la marcha del negocio para dar tiempo a cerrar los cortos. 

La evolución del saldo de acciones prestadas será clave, en mi opinión los siguientes meses se reducirá sensiblemente este saldo en un porcentaje de al menos un 30 % (100 millones de títulos), correspondiente a algunas posiciones cortas que se van a cerrar. Sin embargo, la acumulación de títulos del pasado tendrá también su reflejo en que no se pedirán préstamos en la misma proporción que en el pasado reciente ya que no se buscará frenar la escalada del precio a toda costa. Es decir la siguiente fase de acumulación de títulos irá destinada al cierre de cortos aprovechando las ventas en periodos de incertidumbre , las ventas derivadas de subidas de la cotización sin buenas noticias, o a la publicación de noticias menos buenas. 

En resumen, antes de la publicación de los resultados del 4º trimestre del 2006 se habrá descontado este mejor escenario y se aprovecharán las siguientes semanas para meter un poco de miedo en el cuerpo a los pequeños inversores , seguir laterales y cancelando algunas posiciones cortas.

*Todo lo anterior si no se confirma la entrada de algun socio institucional, fondo de inversion o acuerdo con Vodafone*




P.D IBEX a 15000 puntitos
Salu2


----------



## jbernal (12 Feb 2007)

No sé si habeis visto este.

Deposito 10 e-popular


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (13 Feb 2007)

*jazztelllllllllllllll*

jaz sube 8,57% y esta en 0,76€

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=JAZ.MC


ibex 14 821


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Feb 2007)

Beborn dijo:


> Perdona pero no tengo actualmente inversiones en bolsa, y cuando las tuve jamás compré Jazztel (ni ninguna tecnológica).
> Si sé cosas sobre Jazztel, su fundador, y diversor proyectos de éste etc etc, es porque efectivamente TRABAJO en tecnológicas, lo cuál, para empezar, me da una mejor VISION de lo que ocurre, ocurrió y ocurrirá en ese sector.
> Un consejo: no veas FANTASMAS donde no los hay. Te crees que todos en éste foro tenemos tus amadas JAZZTEL?
> 
> Mira, si fueras más gilipollas, te apellidarías Bush, de nombre George.



Pues en este hilo dices todo lo contrario

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=25189&page=2&pp=20

Exactamente esto

Beborn 
Senior Member Fecha de Ingreso: Jun 2006
Localización: Madrid
Mensajes: 520 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo he dado hoy orden de venta a 0.68 y no acaban de entrarme, hoy está super parado el valor a pesar del volumen, y casi seguro cierre por debajo del 0.68
La verdad, entre ayer y hoy no ha pintado nada bien, tras las últimas subidas descontroladas de la semana pasada sin consistencia ni motivo alguno, y paso de arriesgarme. He conseguido una buena plusvalía en pocos dias.

Volveré a entrar en breve, porque le auguro caidita...


----------



## Beborn (15 Feb 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Pues en este hilo dices todo lo contrario




Eres como el niño resabido con gafas de culo de vaso que todos hemos conocido alguna vez en nuestra tierna infancia, que se pasaba el dia chivandose a la "seño"...... "joooo, se lo voy a decir a la seño!!"
Pffffff... que dolor. Apuesto que eras uno de ellos.

Te he respondido en el otro hilo. Si quieres continuar duplicando contestaciones, que te diviertas...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=235768&postcount=59


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (15 Feb 2007)

*puff, esto de internet engaña mucho no?*



Beborn dijo:


> Eres como el niño resabido con gafas de culo de vaso que todos hemos conocido alguna vez en nuestra tierna infancia, que se pasaba el dia chivandose a la "seño"...... "joooo, se lo voy a decir a la seño!!"
> Pffffff... que dolor. Apuesto que eras uno de ellos.
> 
> Te he respondido en el otro hilo. Si quieres continuar duplicando contestaciones, que te diviertas...
> ...




Te equivocas,mas bien era de los que inflaban a collejillas a los pamplinillas como tu.

Tu jugabas a "mosca"? te debiste llevar unos cuantos collejones, de esos que hacían que se abriese la boca de golpe.

que recuerdos...


----------



## Yakumo (21 Feb 2007)

Por fin respondieron a mi consulta que emití a uno-e a través de su web.

"En respuesta a la consulta planteada por usted, le indicamos para ingresar dinero en efectivo 
puede utilizar cualquier oficina de BBVA( ámbito nacional) y para retirar efectivo los cajeros de 
BBVA, aparte Ingresar cheques o dinero en efectivo en euros en nuestra oficina situada en la C/ Julián 
Camarillo 4 C, 28037 Madrid."

Otras aportaciones para otras entidades electrónicas como openbank o ing-direct serían de gran ayuda, y se agradecerían como ya hago yo de antemano.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Feb 2007)

Yakumo dijo:


> Otras aportaciones para otras entidades electrónicas como openbank o ing-direct serían de gran ayuda, y se agradecerían como ya hago yo de antemano.



Para Openbank dispones de todos los cajeros de Banesto y Santander.
Y para operaciones en ventanilla (ingresar efectivo en ventanilla en vez de usando cajero, o ingresar un cheque en cuenta) los Banestos, eso sí, es una (1) operación mensual en ventanilla gratuita, luego tiene comisión, pero no recuerdo cuanto, (quizá fuera 1€(?) pero no me acuerdo ahora mismo, y no puedo mirarlo) aunque a mi es lo que menos me preocupa porque de hecho sólo he ido 2 veces a ventanilla en casi un año.


----------



## Yakumo (22 Feb 2007)

Gracias por la información sobre OpenBank, y la comisión de banesto. Hombre, yo en cuando pueda sacarme una cuenta de estas, intentare realizar OTEs, las básicas, y lo mismo con los ingresos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Feb 2007)

*http://www.barclays.es/*

http://www.barclays.es/

otro mas al 10% , aunque tiene maxinmo y minimo

max 40.000

min 3000


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (5 Mar 2007)

*UNO E (bbva)*

UNO-E actualizará desde el 1 de Abril la cuenta remunerada a un tipo del 3,30%

:


----------



## xavicl (5 Mar 2007)

Pq haces propaganda de uno-e si hay otras que dan más en la renumerada?


----------



## rory (5 Mar 2007)

xavicl dijo:


> Pq haces propaganda de uno-e si hay otras que dan más en la renumerada?



¿Cómooooooooo? dime ahora mismo cuál es para cambiarme!!


----------



## xavicl (5 Mar 2007)

eso si teniendo la nomina domiciliada, en oficinadirecta el 3,51% y en sa nostra creo que es más alto.


----------



## malayoscuro (6 Mar 2007)

*cierto pero...*

cierto lo de oficina directa, pero tienen que ser aportaciones de múltiplos de mil euros que me temo no todo el mundo puede hacer mensualmente.


----------



## xavicl (6 Mar 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> cierto lo de oficina directa, pero tienen que ser aportaciones de múltiplos de mil euros que me temo no todo el mundo puede hacer mensualmente.



de 500€, yo lo tengo en oficinadirecta y genial.


----------



## Yakumo (7 Mar 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> UNO-E actualizará desde el 1 de Abril la cuenta remunerada a un tipo del 3,30%
> 
> :



Esto se pone interesante. A ver cuando puedo ponerme manos a la obra.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Mar 2007)

*resumiendo*

Entidad Nombre Interés nominal TAE Plazo 
Barclays Depósitos Barclays 9.57 % 10 % 1 día 
Bankinter Nuevos clientes 7.72 % 8 % 30 días 
openbank Bienvenida 7.72 % 8 % 1 mes 
BBK Depósito 100 N.D. 6 % 3 meses 
Uno-e Depósito 8 N.D. 4.48 % 6 meses 
Ibanesto Ibanesto.com 1 año 4 % 4 % 1 año 
Bankinter IPF a un año 3.92 % 3.92 % 12 meses 
Caixa Galicia On Depósito 12 meses 3.9 % 3.9 % 1 mes 
Bankinter IPF a 6 meses 3.78 % 3.82 % 6 meses 
Caixa Galicia On Depósito Euribor N.D. 3.78 % 1 año 
Bankinter IPF a 3 meses 3.7 % 3.75 % 3 meses 
Unicaja Depósito 3 Univía 3.65 % 3.7 % 3 meses 
Caixa Galicia On depósito 3,70 3.67 % 3.7 % 6 meses 
Bankinter IPF a un mes 3.57 % 3.63 % 30 días 
Caja Duero Depósito NetDuero 6 meses 3.52 % 3.55 % 6 meses 
Caixa Galicia On Ahorro 3,55 3.5 % 3.55 % 2 meses 
Caixa Galicia On Depósito 9 Plus 9 % 3.46 % 9 meses 
openbank Depósito a Plazo 3.37 % 3.4 % 6 meses


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Mar 2007)

Oficina Directa sube intereses de depósitos y cuenta vivienda 
Oficina Directa, servicio bancario online del Banco Pastor, ha actualizado su oferta para el ahorro. En www.oficinadirecta.com se puede comprobar que los siguientes productos han elevado su remuneración:

Cuenta Vivienda Premium (trimestral): 3,80% TAE
Depósitos Plazo 900:
1 mes: 3,51% TAE
3 meses: 3,51% TAE
6 meses: 3,51% TAE
1 año: 4% TAE
3 años: 4% TAE

Los depósitos de plazos más cortos igualan ahora, por tanto, la rentabilidad de su Cuenta Depósito 1 mes, que fue elevada recientemente.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Mar 2007)

17 marzo 2007
Bankinter: depósito a 1 mes para nuevos ingresos 
Bankinter ha lanzado un depósito a 1 mes no renovable al 10% TAE. Este producto viene a sustituir al que ofrecía el 8% TAE, y además ahora está disponible no sólo para los nuevos clientes, sino también para los actuales que incrementen su saldo, mínimo 3000€.

Varios medios (Invertia, El Economista, Cinco Días, Terra, etc.) informan sobre este lanzamiento, y también podemos leer interesantes comentarios en el foro de Rankia.

Por otro lado, sus depósitos estándar (los "tradicionales" que no requieren aumentar saldos) contratables por internet continúan variando con la evolución al alza de los tipos de interés. En estos momentos, en el corto plazo llegan hasta el 3,80% TAE para plazos de 2 ó 3 meses.

Más información en www.bankinter.com

03 marzo 2007
Citibank presenta nuevos depositos y sube interes de cuenta 
Hace unos días lo anticipaban los medios (BolsaCinco, Terra, El Economista, ...) y ya podemos comprobarlo en el sitio web de Citibank: este banco ha lanzado una agresiva campaña en imposiciones a plazo fijo (IPF) de alta remuneración, contratables -por internet o teléfono- para incrementos de saldo y por nuevos clientes.

Estos productos de ahorro a corto y medio plazo se suman al depósito a un mes que ya ofrecía la entidad. Así, su oferta actual (bajo la denominación 'Depósitos Salvajes') queda como sigue:

1 mes: 10% TAE
3 meses: 6% TAE
6 meses: 5% TAE
1 año: 4,25% TAE
El importe máximo (entre todos los depósitos) es de 40.000€. No son renovables, y al finalizar el plazo el capital pasa a la Cuenta de Ahorro remunerada, en la que también se abonan los intereses: a vencimiento en los de uno o tres meses; trimestralmente en los de seis o doce meses.

Por otro lado dicha cuenta, como anunciaba la entidad, ha elevado su rentabilidad al 3% TAE.

Más información en www.citibank.es

Caixa Galicia lanza la nueva "On Cuenta Mes" 
Caixa Galicia ha presentado en su sitio web un nuevo producto de ahorro contratable por internet, denominado On Cuenta Mes. Se trata de una cuenta remunerada (con disponibilidad inmediata) que ofrece una rentabilidad del 3,33% TAE. Su importe mínimo es de 500€ y los intereses se abonan de forma mensual.


ActivoBank mejora su depósito a 3 meses para nuevos clientes 
Activo Bank, servicio de banca a distancia del Banco Sabadell, ha aumentado la rentabilidad de su imposición a tres meses para nuevos clientes, el Depósito Activo Plus, que ofrece ahora un 7,00% TAE. El importe mínimo para su contratación es de 3000€, y el máximo 18000€.
Más información en www.activobank.es


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (3 Abr 2007)

*http://ahorronline.blogspot.com/*

02 abril 2007
Triodos eleva la rentabilidad de la 'Cuenta Justa' 
Triodos España, sucursal de Triodos Bank, entidad europea de banca ética y sostenible, ha anunciado en su Boletín Triodos de marzo (también informan El Economista y Terra) que ha aumentado la remuneración de su Cuenta Justa, que desde su lanzamiento hace un año ofrecía la misma que su Cuenta Ahorro Triodos. A partir de ahora su tipo de interés pasa a ser el 2,30% TAE.

Además de esta rentabilidad para el cliente, el banco aplica un 0,70% adicional (durante un año) que dedica a proyectos de sensibilización y desarrollo del comercio justo, promovidos por IDEAS, Intermón Oxfam y SETEM. Así mismo la entidad ha puesto en marcha el sitio web www.cuentajusta.es, donde informa sobre estas iniciativas, la inversión socialmente responsable, etc.

Por otro lado, se introduce una novedad: como hasta ahora, la cuenta se puede contratar junto a la Cuenta Operativa Triodos; pero si se prefiere es posible hacerlo de forma independiente, asociándola a una cuenta existente de otro banco (de forma similar a la Cuenta Naranja de ING Direct).

El abono de intereses se realiza en la propia cuenta de forma trimestral. Esta cuenta no tiene comisiones. Más información en www.triodos.es


----------



## Sarai (10 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> 03 marzo 2007
> Citibank presenta nuevos depositos y sube interes de cuenta
> El importe máximo (entre todos los depósitos) es de 40.000€. No son renovables, y al finalizar el plazo el capital pasa a la Cuenta de Ahorro remunerada, en la que también se abonan los intereses: a vencimiento en los de uno o tres meses; trimestralmente en los de seis o doce meses.





Estoy considerando meter unos ahorrillos a un mes en citybank, me gustaría saber si alguno lo habeís hecho y vuestros comentarios. Más que nada por aclarar que implica contratar este tipo de depósito, es decir, ¿te obligan a contratar otros servicios del banco?, ¿puedes disponder de tu dinero cuando quieras?.
Vamos, que mi intención sería dejarlos el dinero durante un mes y luego traspasarlo a mi cuenta corriente habitual. ¿Veís algún inconveniente o detalle que debería saber???

muchas gracias.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (10 Abr 2007)

Sarai dijo:


> Estoy considerando meter unos ahorrillos a un mes en citybank, me gustaría saber si alguno lo habeís hecho y vuestros comentarios. Más que nada por aclarar que implica contratar este tipo de depósito, es decir, ¿te obligan a contratar otros servicios del banco?, ¿puedes disponder de tu dinero cuando quieras?.
> Vamos, que mi intención sería dejarlos el dinero durante un mes y luego traspasarlo a mi cuenta corriente habitual. ¿Veís algún inconveniente o detalle que debería saber???
> 
> muchas gracias.



Supongo que no. Yo también pasaré por Citibank. Por 40.000€ a un mes 10% te dan unos 270€ netos...


----------



## Sarai (10 Abr 2007)

Gracias, a ver si esta semana tengo tiempo para mirarlo. Con lo que sea ya os contaré a ver que impresiones tengo.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (11 Abr 2007)

Ultima hora



[10:30] *Openbank sube al 10% su depósito Bienvenida*
Openbank, la división online de Santander Consumer Finance ha decidido subir el tipo de su depósito mensual para nuevos clientes, el Depósito Bienvenida, que pasa del 8 al 10% TAE (9,57% nominal). Esta nueva subida de tipos es la octava que hace Openbank en poco más de un año. Así, el pasado 9 de marzo, Openbank subió los tipos de sus Depósitos a 6 meses (al 3,75%) y a un año (al 3,90%), así como el Depósito Premium para clientes a 6 meses (al 3,90%) y a un año (4,10%). Además, lanzó un nuevo Depósito a un año para nuevos clientes, al 4,25% TAE (7% nominal el primer mes más un 4% nominal los 11 meses restantes).


----------



## splitnew (11 Abr 2007)

*Citibank*

Hola:
Yo pasé por el Depósito Bienvenida de Citibank en enero, entonces lo que había era únicamente el de 1 mes al 10 %, con límite de 40.000€ (igual que ahora).
No tuve ningún problema: no es necesario contratar ningún otro producto. Te envían una tarjeta de débito por si quieres sacar el dinero de la cuenta normal en cajeros, pero sin coste.

Unicamente quiero resaltar una cosa: la publicidad dice exactamente: "Solo para nuevos clientes o ingresos que supongan un incremento del saldo medio máximo mensual histórico del cliente en el Banco".

Yo intenté acogerme a la segunda parte del texto: una vez que venció el depósito (de 40.000€), se pasó a la cuenta corriente junto con los intereses, y sin retirar nada (ni siquiera los intereses) hice un nuevo ingreso de 10.000€ con la intención de constituir un nuevo depósito por esos 10.000€. Pero no hubo manera, ni entrando como cliente ni solicitándolo como cliente nuevo. Incluso me llamaron por teléfono y me explicaron que el depósito era por un máximo de 40.000 € en una o varias veces, pero una vez alcanzados los 40.000€, se acabó.

Para retirar el dinero, inicialmente el máximo diario de transferencia es 3.000 €, ampliable a 12.500€ si así lo solicitas. Por cada transferencia cobran 1€. Y atienden sin problemas ni coste una Orden de Traspaso de Efectivo a otra entidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (15 Abr 2007)

splitnew dijo:


> Hola:
> Yo pasé por el Depósito Bienvenida de Citibank en enero, entonces lo que había era únicamente el de 1 mes al 10 %, con límite de 40.000€ (igual que ahora).
> No tuve ningún problema: no es necesario contratar ningún otro producto. Te envían una tarjeta de débito por si quieres sacar el dinero de la cuenta normal en cajeros, pero sin coste.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info, yo también pienso abrir un depósito en Citibank en breve y esto que dices me va a resultar muy útil.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (19 Abr 2007)

*4 Meses Al 5,56%*

. . 
Depósito 10 uno-e 
. 
Depósito a 4 meses.
*10% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (3 meses) referenciado a Euribor semana: 5,56% TAE*.
Hasta 60.000 euros.*Oferta exclusiva para nuevos clientes y saldos no provenientes de BBVA.


----------



## Aguilucho (20 Abr 2007)

10% el primer mes y 5,6% el resto?? : No es demasiado????


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (20 Abr 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> . .
> Depósito 10 uno-e
> .
> Depósito a 4 meses.
> ...



Sólo faltaba que empezases a confundir a la gente hasta en este hilo.

Lo explico:

. .
Depósito 10 uno-e
.
Depósito a 4 meses.
10% nominal anual durante el primer mes. Resto del período (3 meses) referenciado a Euribor semana: 5,56% TAE***.
Hasta 60.000 euros.
Oferta exclusiva para nuevos clientes y saldos no provenientes de BBVA.

* Según el euribor semana publicado por Reuters el 27/03/07 (3,862%)

Ni idea de dónde han sacado el 5,56%... igual lo hacen para confundir. No me lo explico de otra manera. No me parece tan interesante como la de citigroup, por ejemplo.
https://www.uno-e.com/UNOEPUB/tlwu/TLWU2SvNavegacion?XWnumSaction=0&XWnemoPressed=DEPO
Aunque después tienen un depósito anual al 4.20% que ya no está tan mal...


----------



## arrhenius (20 Abr 2007)

Aguilucho dijo:


> 10% el primer mes y 5,6% el resto?? : No es demasiado????




10% el primer mes
euribor los 3 meses siguiente (3,8%)

El resultado es un deposito a 4 meses al 5,56% (El asterisco es por que esto se ha calculado con el euribor actual y supniendo que se mantenga los 3 meses en los que se aplicara)

Teniendo en cuentqa que el euribor de momento va a seguir subiendo (aunque despacio) ese calculo es bastante probable que se cumpla , deposito 4 meses al 5,56 TAE (el resultado puede variar , seguramente al alza)


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (20 Abr 2007)

*Jajaja Hay Q Ser Tonto*



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Sólo faltaba que empezases a confundir a la gente hasta en este hilo.
> 
> Lo explico:
> 
> ...




PARECE QUE ESTAS BASTANTE CONFUNDIDO, SI ERES MAS TONTO NO NACES


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (21 Abr 2007)

*Arrastrao*



guerrapsicologica dijo:


> parece Que Estas Bastante Confundido, Si Eres Mas Tonto No Naces



Pero Mira Que Eres Arrastrao...


----------



## fuentesss (22 Abr 2007)

*¿Qué hacer con 4.000 euros?*

Hola
Esta misma semana me vence un plazo fijo de 4.000 euros que lo tenía al 3,5% a 3 meses. He estado leyendo por este subforo y he encontrado este post muy interesante, pero como hace tiempo que está hecho no sé si aún será vigente todo lo que se describe en el...

¿Qué harías vosotros con los 4.000 euros, que los tengo al 3,5% a tres meses? ¿Lo dejarías en el mismo sitio o buscaríais algo más rentable?

Nada de acciones que yo no sé, algún plazo fijo que me de el máximo.



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Propondría para optimizar nuestras cuentas corrientas la siguiente estructura
> 
> cuenta corriente "BASE"_________cuenta remunerada UNO E 3% (a la vista)
> 2ª cuenta satélite____________ING DIRECT:usarla durante solo un mes al 7%
> ...


----------



## malayoscuro (23 Abr 2007)

*mira esta página*

http://www.comparador.com/

te metes en depósitos.

en cantidad pones tus 4.000 €

y pones "cualquier plazo."

te salen unos cuantos.


----------



## Burby (24 Abr 2007)

Banco Pastor, 4,40 TAE Deposito Creciente, a 1 año.Minimo 25000.
Ibercaja, cuenta remunerada, 4,50 TAE hasta el 15-7, después 3% TAE.


----------



## fuentesss (24 Abr 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> http://www.comparador.com/
> 
> te metes en depósitos.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, gran página.


----------



## Javier (2 May 2007)

*openbank depósito amigo*

Openbank ofrece un depósito al 5% TAE durante 3 meses si un cliente presenta a un amigo como nuevo cliente. Evidentemente ambos disfrutarían de la posibilidad de contratar este depósito.

Yo ya soy cliente desde hace tiempo, si alguien se anima que me mande un privado para ponernos de acuerdo.

Aquí estan las condiciones de la promoción:
Depósito amigo Openbank 

A principio de años hubo una promoción parecida en uno-e, en este caso regalaban 100 euros a los dos, y tres foreros más y yo fuimos recompensados


----------



## Anibaldo (2 May 2007)

Citigold ofrece IPF's a tres meses con un 3,8%. A siete dias estan al 3,25%.

Aníbal


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 May 2007)

fuentesss dijo:


> Hola
> Esta misma semana me vence un plazo fijo de 4.000 euros que lo tenía al 3,5% a 3 meses. He estado leyendo por este subforo y he encontrado este post muy interesante, pero como hace tiempo que está hecho no sé si aún será vigente todo lo que se describe en el...
> 
> ¿Qué harías vosotros con los 4.000 euros, que los tengo al 3,5% a tres meses? ¿Lo dejarías en el mismo sitio o buscaríais algo más rentable?
> ...




Excepto la oferta a un mes de ING esta todo vigente e incluso mejorado.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (23 May 2007)

*fecha de la cita: finales de Enero*



GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Me Voy A Mojar Un Poco MÁs, Aunque Lo Que Verdaderamente Me Interesa Es Que Suban Los Valores Que He Dicho:
> 
> El Ibex En 2007 (1er Semestre) TocarÁ Los 15.500 Points
> 
> ...



se va acercando

hoy cierra el ibex en 15223,90


----------



## fer_far (25 May 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y aunque os he leído algunas veces, hoy me animo a escribir para preguntaros una duda.

Aunque he leído mensajes acerca de ello, quería saber si al ordenar un traspaso en efectivo la entidad destino te cobra comisión, quiero decir, si lo habéis hecho y sabéis a ciencia cierta si cobran o no. Me interesaría especialmente en el caso del Citibank y de Ibercaja (y si cobran, cuánto os han cobrado)

Lo comento porque según el Banco de España la comisión en el banco destino es perfectamente válida.

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## lordfirefax (25 May 2007)

fer_far dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y aunque os he leído algunas veces, hoy me animo a escribir para preguntaros una duda.
> 
> Aunque he leído mensajes acerca de ello, quería saber si al ordenar un traspaso en efectivo la entidad destino te cobra comisión, quiero decir, si lo habéis hecho y sabéis a ciencia cierta si cobran o no. Me interesaría especialmente en el caso del Citibank y de Ibercaja (y si cobran, cuánto os han cobrado)
> 
> ...



Yo acabo de hacer una desde Caixa de Catalunya a Bankinter y no me han cobrado absolutamente nada ni uno ni otro.

Salu2


----------



## Socavón (25 May 2007)

Una pregunta…
Me gusta abusar de las tarjetas de crédito sin aplazar pagos, para disponer del mayor tiempo posible el capital en las cuentas. Utilizo la típica tarjeta de fidelización de una red de gasolineras que me devuelve un 1% del importe de las compras y un 2% si el gasto es en una de sus estaciones. Con ello me saco unos 200 eurillos menos la cuota de la tarjeta, no es demasiado pero menos da una piedra.

Y la pregunta es… ¿Conocéis alguna otra tarjeta que devuelva un mayor % de los pagos realizados con ella?

¡Grazie mille!


----------



## Aguilucho (25 May 2007)

La OTE es una operación no comisionable por el banco de España. Hasta el 2005 solo se podía hacer para cantidades menores a 5000 euros pero desde ese año se puede hacer para cualquier cantidad.
Sin embargo, si un banco cobra comisiones por recibir transferencias, supongo que será distinto.
Entonces lo que deberás de preguntar es si tu banco cobra por recibirlas. 
El banco que da el dinero no te puede cobrar nada (al menos de momento, porque al paso que van con las comisiones... xD) así que cuando vayas a hacer la OTE pregunta en primer lugar si cobran comisión por recibir dinero.

Ah! Suelen confundir mucho las OTEs con trasferencias normales (aunque sean justo lo contrario) así que asegúrate que lo han entendido bien.
Yo siempre que voy a hacer una, les digo una OTE, el banco de ORIGEN es el otro, bla bla pero nada, siempre oyen mal y siempre lo ponen al revés, y solo "reaccionan" cuando les digo "y no cobrais nada, verdad?" "sí, por hacer la transferencia cobramos x" "no, pero no es hacer, es RECIBIRLA" y se quedan en blanco, van a hablar con otro (a veces con el director o subdirector) porque no saben que existe esa operación xD y al final dicen "aahhhh una OTE, vaaaale" (con cara de haberlo oido por primera vez) 

No se, de momento siempre que he hecho una, los cajeros no saben ni que existe, supongo que excepto para ING y demás bancos por internet, el resto que están "en la calle" (en el sentido de que atienden personalmente) no deben hacer muchas


----------



## truji (29 May 2007)

Para aclarar las cosas y a día de hoy: ¿Que hago con 20.000 lereles si no los necesito en 1 año?
Me creo lo que me dice el comparador de depósitos y firmo con el primero de la lista sin dudarlo?


----------



## malayoscuro (30 May 2007)

*No*

Mira los depósitos a un mes y ve saltando de uno a otro. Aquí ya tienes 4 meses al 10% TAE. Además haces tiempo a que los tipos puedan subir.

ENTIDAD INTERES PLAZO
openbank 11,0% 1 mes
citibank 10,0%	1 mes
e-bankinter	10,0%	1 mes
barclays 10,0%	1 mes


----------



## truji (30 May 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Mira los depósitos a un mes y ve saltando de uno a otro. Aquí ya tienes 4 meses al 10% TAE. Además haces tiempo a que los tipos puedan subir.



Muchas gracias. Aunque no entiendo eso de que cuanto más corto sea el depósito más rentabilidad te da. Lo bancos no deberían de estar perdiendo el culo porque les dejes tu flouze? Y cuanto más tiempo te tengan enganchado mejor? Que beneficio tengo si les dejo la pasta más tiempo? Porque alguno habrá digo yo...
Alguien podría explicarme con palabras sencillas (soy un poco tonto y muy guiri) porque sucede eso?


----------



## Aguilucho (30 May 2007)

truji dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Aunque no entiendo eso de que cuanto más corto sea el depósito más rentabilidad te da. Lo bancos no deberían de estar perdiendo el culo porque les dejes tu flouze? Y cuanto más tiempo te tengan enganchado mejor? Que beneficio tengo si les dejo la pasta más tiempo? Porque alguno habrá digo yo...
> Alguien podría explicarme con palabras sencillas (soy un poco tonto y muy guiri) porque sucede eso?



Normalmente cuanto más largo es más te dan.
Sin embargo las ofertas promocionales tipo "Deposito 10" son para *captar nuevos clientes*. Por eso la letra pequeña pone "solo para nuevos clientes o dinero de otras entidades". Vamos, que no les interesa/pueden dar esa rentabilidad mucho tiempo seguido, máximo 1 mes.

Después, en los depósitos "normales" les interesa que tengas inmovilizado el dinero durante mucho tiempo. Por eso te dan más rentabilidad mientras más tiempo dure. Si pones el dinero a 2 años, se espera que en 2 años hayan subido los tipos y compense ese interés más alto, pero también se "aseguran" de que durante 2 años el dinero no lo tocas y lo tienen a su entera disposición.
Esto es relativo ya que normalmente puedes cancelarlos en cualquier momento, pero suele haber penalizaciones (no te dan el interés del tiempo en el que has estado con el depósito, etc) por lo que por lo general la gente no toca ese dinero. Comparandola con una cuenta corriente con alta rentabilidad (como la de ing o uno-e, por ejemplo), al banco le interesa que el dinero esté "inmovilizado" para disponer de él. En cambio en una cuenta como las de antes, en cualquier momento el cliente puede disponer de él y sacarlo sin "penalización".


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (11 Jun 2007)

*oficina directa*

Alguien que sea usuario podria explicar como funciona la cuenta remunerada y podría exponer y valorar la calidad de su servicio de atencion al publico?

Cobran custodia con valores?

Si alguien tiene la nomina domiciliada, podria explicar como le funciona el abono gratuito a legalitas?


----------



## estalviador (11 Jun 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Alguien que sea usuario podria explicar como funciona la cuenta remunerada y podría exponer y valorar la calidad de su servicio de atencion al publico?
> 
> Cobran custodia con valores?
> 
> Si alguien tiene la nomina domiciliada, podria explicar como le funciona el abono gratuito a legalitas?



Yo llevo mes y medio y aún no puedo explicar mucho, pero lo que no me han dado es el abono a legalitas, y mrando la publicidad tampoco la he encontrado.

Lo que dan es 10€ durante los dos meses siguientes a activar la tarjeta si la empleas por un emporte superior a 100€.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (13 Jun 2007)

*Depósito 7% trimestral Bancopopular-e*

http://www.bancopopular-e.com/


No sé si se ha mencionado este depósito, pero es muy interesante porque ofrece un *7% durante 3 meses*. Máximo 36.000€

Es el Triple7 Pau Gasol.

Si metéis 36.000€ sacáis limpios (impuesto descontados) 517€ en los 3 meses.

Para que despues digan que los ahorros no rentan


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (21 Jun 2007)

17 junio 2007
Depósitos 'IberCaja Directo' a medio-largo plazo, actualizados 
En www.ibercaja.es, sitio web de IberCaja, se observa que esta caja de ahorros ha puesto al día -de nuevo- la rentabilidad de sus depósitos a medio y largo plazo contratables a distancia:

6 meses: 4,00% TAE
12 meses: 4,15% TAE
24 meses: 4,125% TAE

Requieren un importe mínimo de 3000€ y no son renovables a vencimiento.

Además la entidad ha incorporado un nuevo producto a su gama IberCaja Directo, contratable desde 1000€: el Depósito Gigante 17 meses al 4,12% TAE (10% primer mes, 3,75% los siguientes).
Publicado el 17.6.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

16 junio 2007
BancoPopular-e: Depósito a 3 meses para nuevos ingresos 
Un usuario informa en el blog (en el foro de Rankia también lo comentan) de que Bancopopular-e, entidad bancaria online del Grupo Banco Popular, ha presentado en su sitio web una nueva promoción para los nuevos clientes que se den de alta en el banco y para los actuales que incrementen saldo, el Depósito Triple Siete: se trata de un imposición a plazo de 3 meses con una rentabilidad del 7% TAE.

Este producto es contratable desde un importe mínimo de 600€, y -salvo orden en contra- a vencimiento se renueva en un depósito estándar a 3 meses al tipo vigente, que actualmente es del 3,90% TAE. Esta IPF fue elevada recientemente, junto con el resto de sus depósitos tradicionales.

Más información en www.bancopopular-e.com

Publicado el 16.6.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (2) - Comentar 

Nueva cuenta remunerada 'Open Plus' de Openbank 
Openbank ha incorporado a su oferta de productos bancarios una nueva cuenta de ahorro, denominada Cuenta Open Plus, que ofrece un 3,50% TAE. Para obtener dicha rentabilidad es necesario tener -en la cuenta operativa asociada- domiciliada la nómina o tres recibos; en caso contrario la remuneración será la misma de la Cuenta Open, 2,50% TAE.

La entidad bancaria a distancia, perteneciente al grupo Santander, complementa su oferta con este producto que 'premia' al cliente que tiene una mayor vinculación con el banco. Es similar a la Cuenta Ahorro uno-e, si bien la Open Plus no requiere que todos los meses se cobren 3 recibos domiciliados: basta con que la periodicidad de éstos no sea superior a 2 meses.

Recogen la noticia Cinco Días, Finanzas.com, etc.
Más información en www.openbank.es
Publicado el 16.6.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

uno-e anuncia subidas de tipos en sus productos ahorro 
Como avisa Mariano P. en el blog, y también podemos leer en diversos medios (El Economista, Cinco Días, etc.), el banco online del BBVA, uno-e, ha anunciado que elevará la remuneración de sus cuentas (remunerada y ahorro, ambas con condiciones) al 3,50% TAE. También lo hará con su gama de depósitos, que llegarán hasta el 4,50% TAE en el caso del depósito a 1 año para incrementos de saldo y nuevos clientes. Estas subidas serán efectivas a partir del 1 de julio, y están detalladas en el sitio web de la entidad, www.uno-e.com

Además, como se informó aquí (en las actualizaciones de productos de ahorro de mayo) el banco a distancia ha aplicado las subidas del Euríbor a los depósitos vinculados a dicho índice: el de 4 meses para nuevos clientes ofrece actualmente el 5,56% TAE, y el de 6 meses para incremento de saldo el 4,11% TAE.


----------



## eldesiempre (21 Jun 2007)

guerrapsicologica......

esta tarde he estado mirando este post y apunto de reflotarlo he estado....

Estaba haciendo mis cabalillas.... parece una serendipia

asi que ahi va la pregunta estilo "HOYGAN".... ya puestos la voy ha hacer bien xD


"HOYGAN, QUIERO INBERTIR 5000 EUROS, Y QUISIERA SAVER QUE RENTABILIDAD A GROSSO MODO PUEDO SACAR CON TODO EL PLANING DE ARRIBA"

xD

En serio, para unos 5000 euros... ??

Lo gracioso es que pobrecito de mi, he pasado un rato de felicidad hasta que me he acordado que un interes de un 5% a un mes, por ejemplo,,, no quiere decir que me den 50.000 ptas por meter 1 millon de ptas a un mes.

Lo de TAE como va, diviendo esas 50.000 hipoteticas pesetas por 12 meses no?

lo se, soy un noob/hoygan


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (27 Jun 2007)

23 junio 2007
Caixa Galicia eleva la rentabilidad de sus depósitos 'On' 
Mariano P. comenta que la oficina virtual de Caixa Galicia ha actualizado el interés de varias de sus IPF. Xornal.com informaba, hace unos días, sobre la renovación de la gama de On Depósitos de la entidad gallega. A continuación, los productos cuya remuneración ha sido incrementada:

2 meses: 3,90% TAE
6 meses: 4,15% TAE
10 meses: 4,30% TAE
12 meses: 4,35% TAE
Son contratables desde 2000€, exclusivamente a través del servicio de banca a distancia de esta caja de ahorros. El depósito a 2 meses tiene, como la On Cuenta Mes, la liquidez de una cuenta a la vista, y es renovable automáticamente (aplicándose el tipo de interés en vigor en la fecha de la renovación).

Más información en www.caixagalicia.es
Publicado el 23.6.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar


----------



## Holonio (27 Jun 2007)

*Tarjeta Formula 1 Banesto*



Socavón dijo:


> Una pregunta…
> Me gusta abusar de las tarjetas de crédito sin aplazar pagos, para disponer del mayor tiempo posible el capital en las cuentas. Utilizo la típica tarjeta de fidelización de una red de gasolineras que me devuelve un 1% del importe de las compras y un 2% si el gasto es en una de sus estaciones. Con ello me saco unos 200 eurillos menos la cuota de la tarjeta, no es demasiado pero menos da una piedra.
> 
> Y la pregunta es… ¿Conocéis alguna otra tarjeta que devuelva un mayor % de los pagos realizados con ella?
> ...



La tarjeta Formula 1 de Banesto te devuelve el 10% de la mayor compra del mes hecha en cualquier gasolinera con un maximo de 80 euros (8 euros/mes de bonificacion). Puedes sacarte 96 Euros Mas un Polo de Formula 1 el primer año la cuota es de 15 euros y luego de 35. El truco es que seguro que en tu coche no caben 80 litros de un tirón. Yo tengo dos maneras de salvar esto:

- Echo el resto de la gasolina en unas garrafas (uso esas que venden para las estufas de queroseno)

- Hago recargas de moviles por lo que falte hasta los 80 Euros


Tambien acaban de sacar la tarjeta 10 en una que devuelve el 5% de las compras hechas en Carrefour, Cortefiel, Decathlon, El Corte Ingles, Ikea, Mango, Media Mark, Mercadona, Vips y Zara y ademas te bonifican 10€ con la primera compra. De esta tarjeta no cuanto es la cuota ya que no la tengo y no se si tendra trampa como la tarjeta 123 que explico mas abajo.

Ademas la tarjeta de Alcampo te descuentan 10 € en la primera compra superior a 150 € y todos los meses tienen una serie de secciones con descuento (de un 5 a un 15%). Cuando me la saque tenian el 10% en consolas y compre la wii por 225 € (25€ de ahorro 10% + 10€) y el mes pasado compramos dos jamones con un 10%. La verdad es que es una intriga saber que sección va estar en oferta cada mes.

Ojo con la tarjeta 123 de Banesto que es un timo. Se supone que tienes un 1 un 2 y un 3 % de descuentos en Supermercados, Grandes Almacenes y Gasolineras (creo que por ese orden). Pero en la letra pequeña hacen un promedio rarisimo entre las compras bonificadas y las no bonificadas de modo que si solo haces compras bonificadas te quitan toda la bonificación :


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Jul 2007)

*letras*

30 junio 2007
Las Letras del Tesoro, al alza; Cómo invertir online 
Las Letras del Tesoro siguen elevando su rentabilidad. En el mes de junio han alcanzado un tipo de interés del 4,29%. Artículos relacionados:
- Invertia: 'Las Letras del Tesoro, las reinas del ahorro por el nuevo ciclo de tipos altos'
- Expansión: Las letras del Tesoro dan el 4,3%, más que la rentabilidad por dividendo del 90% del Ibex'

Por otro lado, en la sección de artículos de Rankia se ha publicado un interesante texto que puede servir de gran ayuda a quienes tienen dudas sobre cómo contratar Deuda Pública del Estado español a través de internet: 'La inversión directa en Letras del Tesoro (para el pequeño inversor)'


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Jul 2007)

'SaNostra' actualiza la Cuenta de Ahorro Directa 
El servicio de banca a distancia de "Sa Nostra" ha actualizado al alza, una vez más, el interés ofrecido por su Cuenta de Ahorro Directa, vinculada al Euribor. Como se puede comprobar en la página web de la caja de ahorros balear, su rentabilidad es ahora del 4,07% TAE.


Por otro lado, la entidad ha ampliado el plazo de su depósito a 1 mes para nuevos clientes.

Más información en www.sanostra.es


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (23 Jul 2007)

*update*

22 julio 2007
Inversis eleva la rentabilidad de sus productos de ahorro 
Varios medios (Cinco Días, BolsaCinco, etc.) informaban hace unos días de la actualización que el banco a distancia Inversis ha realizado (de nuevo) en su gama de productos para el ahorro sin riesgo y con rentabilidad garantizada. La Cuenta Remunerada Inversis Plus ofrece ahora un interés del 3% TAE, y sus depósitos a plazo quedan como sigue:

1 mes: 3,25% TAE
3 meses: 3,75% TAE
6 meses: 4,00% TAE
1 año: 4,50% TAE
Los de 1 y 3 meses requieren un saldo mínimo de 3000€, y los de 6 y 12 meses, de 1500€.

Además Inversis ha mejorado su oferta de cuentas vinculadas a productos de inversión. Más información en www.inversis.com
Publicado el 22.7.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

Letras del Tesoro: la mayor rentabilidad en 6 años 
Las Letras del Tesoro continúan su ascensión: en la última subasta alcanzaron una rentabilidad media del 4,415%, la mayor en los últimos seis años. Recogen la noticia Expansión, Terra, El Economista, ...
Publicado el 22.7.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

Actualizados depósitos vinculados a Euribor 
El Euríbor continúa su tendencia ascendente, y por tanto los productos de ahorro ligados a este índice también elevan sus rentabilidades cuando son actualizados, como ha sido el caso de:

On Depósito Euríbor de Caixa Galicia: esta IPF a 12 meses modifica su remuneración de forma trimestral. Recientemente ha sido elevada al 4,22% TAE.


Depósito Doble Tipo Uno-e: imposición a plazo de 6 meses, aunque sólo para incremento de saldo, ofrece ahora un 4,32% TAE.
Más información en www.caixagalicia.es y www.uno-e.com
Publicado el 22.7.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

Activobank sube su depósito a 1 mes (nuevos clientes) 
Como informa un lector y se puede comprobar en el sitio web, Activobank ha elevado el interés de su depósito a un mes para nuevos clientes, que ahora ofrece el 10% TAE. Además su importe mínimo ha sido rebajado a 3000€.

(Nota: en la página de la entidad se indica que este producto no es compatible con su otra oferta para nuevos usuarios, el Depósito Activo Plus.)

Más información en www.activobank.com


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (23 Jul 2007)

Todavía no he podido encontrar en la web de Caja Madrid las condiciones del Depósito Suma... pero ésta es la novedad:.

A mi entender Caja Madrid, *que no posee filial electrónica*, como BBVA o el Santander, intenta por todos los medios retener el flujo que están captando los bancos por internet.


http://www.bolsacinco.com/070723133...eracion_deposito_suma_tae_cuenta_suma_tae.htm


* Caja Madrid eleva la remuneración del "Depósito Suma" al 8% y de la "Cuenta Suma" al 4% TAE*


Caja Madrid ha decidido elevar la remuneración del "Depósito Suma" del 6% TAE al 8% TAE, y la retribución de la "Cuenta Suma" al 4% TAE desde el 3% TAE que ofrecía hasta ahora, informó hoy la entidad que preside Miguel Blesa. El objetivo de la caja de ahorros con este incremento de la retribución es mantener su estrategia de ofrecer a sus clientes "los productos más competitivos en los distintos canales".

Durante la primera mitad del año, Caja Madrid ha llevado a cabo una estrategia de crecimiento basada en una oferta de nuevos productos de alto atractivo para el ahorrador tradicional por su remuneración. Hasta junio, esta estrategia ha permitido a la entidad captar 4.500 millones de euros en imposiciones a plazo, lo que supone un incremento neto del 49% sobre junio 2006.

El "Depósito Suma" tiene vencimiento mensual y se puede contratar por un importe mínimo de 600 euros y un importe máximo mensual de 60.000 euros, siendo requisito necesario que la cantidad invertida suponga un incremento de la posición global del titular con Caja Madrid.

El Depósito, que está dirigido exclusivamente a clientes particulares, tiene liquidez absoluta, por lo que su titular puede recuperar su dinero cuando lo estime oportuno, sin gastos ni comisiones.

Al vencimiento de este producto, el titular tendrá a su disposición, tanto la cantidad invertida como los intereses generados, en una cuenta asociada remunerada, denominada "Cuenta Suma".

Esta cuenta es a la vista y carece de gastos y comisiones. Sin embargo, no admite domiciliaciones de cargos o abonos, ya que está diseñada para rentabilizar el ahorro de los particulares.

Ambos productos pueden contratarse en cualquier oficina de Caja Madrid y es necesario que las cantidades depositadas supongan un incremento de la posición global del titular con la entidad.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (25 Jul 2007)

*Garantia de depositos y cuentas en banca online*

*Garantia de depositos y cuentas en banca online *




¿Está seguro nuestro dinero en las entidades bancarias, sean online o no? ¿Qué cantidad está totalmente garantizada, en el peor de los casos? (quiebra, suspensión de pagos, etc.)

Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD)
En cuanto a los depósitos a plazo y cuentas a la vista (corrientes o de ahorro), el FGD español garantiza la totalidad del capital depositado en este tipo de productos, con un máximo de 20.000€ por cada titular (y por cada entidad bancaria).

Bancos de la Unión Europea
Para los bancos que operan en España como sucursales comunitarias (de entidades de la UE), la garantía la ofrece el FGD del Estado miembro correspondiente. En los casos de ING Direct y Triodos, el FGD holandés garantiza la misma cantidad que el español (20.000€ por titular y cuenta).

Banca directa/on-line
Los bancos a distancia han de estar inscritos en el registro de entidades del Banco de España, y por tanto tienen idéntica garantía que los "tradicionales".

Más información:
- Cobertura y límites del Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (Consumer.es)
- BdE. Portal del cliente bancario: garantía de depósitos
- Ver también: conversaciones sobre "fondo de garantía de depósitos" en el foro general de Rankia


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (29 Jul 2007)

*triodos, el banco ecologico sube tipos de interes*

29 julio 2007
Triodos sube el interés de sus cuentas de ahorro 
Triodos Bank ha elevado la rentabilidad de sus productos remunerados con liquidez total. La Cuenta Ahorro, Cuenta Vivienda, etc. han pasado a remunerar al 2,60% TAE, como se puede observar en su sitio web, www.triodos.es

Por otro lado, el banco ético ha comenzado a entregar -para el fomento del comercio socialmente responsable- las donaciones de los clientes que han contratado la Cuenta Justa, como informan Consumer, Terra, Finanzas.com, Canal Solidario, ...

Entradas anteriores relacionadas:
- Triodos eleva la rentabilidad de la 'Cuenta Justa'
*- 'Ecodepósito' Triodos, más rentable*


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Ago 2007)

*7.7% A Un Año A Tus Ahorros*

SOLO CON ESTO YA SE PUEDE OBTENER RENTABILIDADES DEL 7,7 ANUAL

(Última modificación: 22-jul-2007)

*A 1 mes: *

Openbank - dep. Mens. Aniv.: 11,00% TAE (10,48% nom.) - Mín.: 1€ 
ActivoBank - dep. A. 1 mes: 10,00% TAE (...) - Mín.: 3000€ 
bARCLAYS 10% DEP UN MES
CAJA dUERO 12% DEP UN MES
*A 3 meses: *

ActivoBank - Dep. Act. Plus: 7,00% TAE (6,82% nom.) - Mín.: 3000€ 
IberCaja - Dep.3x6 (**): 6,00% TAE (5,93% nom.) - Mín.: 1000€ 
*A 6 meses: *
*uno-e - depósito 15: 6,13*% TAE (*euríbor) - Mín.: 0,01€ *


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (9 Ago 2007)

08 agosto 2007
'On Caixa Galicia' sube tipos, a 2 y 6 meses 
Caixa Galicia elevó recientemente la rentabilidad de sus On Depósitos (contratables por internet o teléfono) a medio y largo plazo. No han pasado dos meses y la entidad ha vuelto a actualizar -ligeramente- al alza los de plazos inferiores, quedando como sigue:

2 meses: 4,00% TAE
6 meses: 4,25% TAE
Estas IPF pueden ser contratadas desde 2000€, y el On Depósito 2 meses (antes llamado On Ahorro) tiene la liquidez de una cuenta a la vista, permitiendo ingresar o retirar dinero del depósito en cualquier momento.

Más información en el sitio web de esta caja de ahorros, www.caixagalicia.es
Publicado el 8.8.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 

05 agosto 2007
Openbank mejora sus depósitos a 2 años 
Openbank, el banco a distancia perteneciente al grupo Santander, ha elevado la rentabilidad de sus depósitos a plazo bianual. El Depósito a dos años y el Depósito Fiscal 2 años y 2 días ofrecen ahora una TAE del 4,50%.

Ambos productos exigen un importe mínimo de 6000€ y son renovables a vencimiento (en las condiciones vigentes al finalizar su plazo). Del primero de ellos se puede destacar que, si se cancela anticipadamente, sólo se resta un 1% al interés nominal del depósito.

Más información en www.openbank.es


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2007)

Bankinter hace una semana me dió *4.11% TAE* por 20.000 euros a dos meses (contratado on line).

Me pareció MUCHO... pero así está la peña.


----------



## xavicl (9 Ago 2007)

Nico dijo:


> Bankinter hace una semana me dió *4.11% TAE* por 20.000 euros a dos meses (contratado on line).
> 
> Me pareció MUCHO... pero así está la peña.



No es mucho cuando algunos estan dando el 4% CADA MES, no 2, y tpc cuando hay 1 mes al 11% en openbank por ejemplo.


----------



## dra.Queen (1 Sep 2007)

Hay que tener en cuenta que estos depósitos no sólo valen para nuevos clientes, sino que muchos valen también para incrementos del saldo medio histórico. 
Citibank también tiene unos depósitos competitivos ahora, asociados a una cuenta remunerada al 3% (o 3'25% si se contrata por internet), similar a la de Barclays. 
La cuenta remunerada más competitiva creo que sigue siendo la uno-e, ahora ofrece un 3'5% TAE si se hace un ingreso mayor de 500 euros al mes o se domicilia la nómina, aunque si leéis la letra pequeña, en la uno-e los intereses se pagan de modo anual, en la barclays y la citibank, mensual, con lo que, si no me equivoco y voy entendiendo esto de los TAE nominal y anual, conviene más estas dos últimas, porque al ir incrementando el saldo, se incrementa también el interés sobre este al ser mensual el reintegro del interés.... nol?? 
Caja Madrid también tiene una "cuenta superior" al 3'50% TAE que reembolsa los intereses de modo mensual. 
Y me he enterado de que los depósitos a plazo desgravan igual que las cuentas vivienda a la hora de la declaración de hacienda, sólo que tienen un interés bastante mejor que estas últimas.... así que, por qué tener una cuenta ahorro vivienda, si puedo tener un dinero en depósito que me desgrava?? 

http://www.cienladrillos.com/2006/11/28-que-cuenta-ahorro-vivienda-contratar/


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Sep 2007)

dra.Queen dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que estos depósitos no sólo valen para nuevos clientes, sino que muchos valen también para incrementos del saldo medio histórico.
> Citibank también tiene unos depósitos competitivos ahora, asociados a una cuenta remunerada al 3% (o 3'25% si se contrata por internet), similar a la de Barclays.
> La cuenta remunerada más competitiva creo que sigue siendo la uno-e, ahora ofrece un 3'5% TAE si se hace un ingreso mayor de 500 euros al mes o se domicilia la nómina, aunque si leéis la letra pequeña, en la uno-e los intereses se pagan de modo anual, en la barclays y la citibank, mensual, con lo que, si no me equivoco y voy entendiendo esto de los TAE nominal y anual, conviene más estas dos últimas, porque al ir incrementando el saldo, se incrementa también el interés sobre este al ser mensual el reintegro del interés.... nol??
> Caja Madrid también tiene una "cuenta superior" al 3'50% TAE que reembolsa los intereses de modo mensual.
> ...



Dos cosas:
La cuenta remunerada de uno-e remunera los intereses mensualmente... Yo tengo una y es así.
y

¿estás segura que los depósitos a plazo fijo desgravan???? : La fiscalidad es del 18% y te la restan antes de entregarte los intereses, así que me extraña mucho que desgraven posteriormente. Agradecería más información y sobre todo referencias respecto a este punto.


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Sep 2007)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> La cuenta remunerada de uno-e remunera los intereses mensualmente... Yo tengo una y es así.
> y
> 
> ¿estás segura que los depósitos a plazo fijo desgravan???? : La fiscalidad es del 18% y te la restan antes de entregarte los intereses, así que me extraña mucho que desgraven posteriormente. Agradecería más información y sobre todo referencias respecto a este punto.



Me parece que lo que quiere decir es que no es necesario que se llame cuenta vivienda para que puedas disfrutar la desgravación. Por lo tanto si un depósito normal (que no se llame CV) te da un 4% y uno específico de CV te da un 3,5% es una tontería usar el segundo si con el primero vas a conseguir la deducción.


----------



## dra.Queen (2 Sep 2007)

Exacto malayoscuro.... es que se me da mal el argot economistico... : ...lo que quiero decir es que hay sentencias en las que se dice que se considera cuenta vivienda cualquier cuenta en un banco (y se incluyen los depósitos), siempre que demuestres que el dinero lo vas a invertir en la compra de una vivienda. Por ejemplo, lo que me pasó a mí: el año pasado tenía que dar la señal para mi piso, pero como fue algo inesperado (no tenía previsto comprar para nada, pero apareció un piso que me pareció tenía buenas condiciones para meterme), pues en el banco me dijo la interventora (amiga de la familia) que podía desgravar la señal pagada como si fueran cantidades de una cuenta vivienda...sólo tuve que hacer un traspaso de mi cuenta normal a la de la promotora, y con ese estracto me desgravaron los 9000 euros al hacer la declaración. Es decir, que para qué vas a abrir una cuenta denominada "vivienda", que te da un interés al 2 o 2'5%, pudiendo tener una cuenta remunerada al 3% (o la ING al 4% ahora mismo), o un depósito a plazo con interés mayor, si, demostrando qeu ese dinero es para compra de vivienda, te desgrava igual en la declaración?? pues está claro, conviene tener este tipo de cuentas antes que una vivienda como tal, ya que, las retenciones Hacienda las aplica en cualquier cuenta (vivienda, depósitos, remuneradas)....pero al menos, en estas el dinerillo te está ganando un poco más......
No sé si me he explicado ahora..... :o


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (2 Sep 2007)

dra.Queen dijo:


> Exacto malayoscuro.... es que se me da mal el argot economistico... : ...lo que quiero decir es que hay sentencias en las que se dice que se considera cuenta vivienda cualquier cuenta en un banco (y se incluyen los depósitos), siempre que demuestres que el dinero lo vas a invertir en la compra de una vivienda. Por ejemplo, lo que me pasó a mí: el año pasado tenía que dar la señal para mi piso, pero como fue algo inesperado (no tenía previsto comprar para nada, pero apareció un piso que me pareció tenía buenas condiciones para meterme), pues en el banco me dijo la interventora (amiga de la familia) que podía desgravar la señal pagada como si fueran cantidades de una cuenta vivienda...sólo tuve que hacer un traspaso de mi cuenta normal a la de la promotora, y con ese estracto me desgravaron los 9000 euros al hacer la declaración. Es decir, que para qué vas a abrir una cuenta denominada "vivienda", que te da un interés al 2 o 2'5%, pudiendo tener una cuenta remunerada al 3% (o la ING al 4% ahora mismo), o un depósito a plazo con interés mayor, si, demostrando qeu ese dinero es para compra de vivienda, te desgrava igual en la declaración?? pues está claro, conviene tener este tipo de cuentas antes que una vivienda como tal, ya que, las retenciones Hacienda las aplica en cualquier cuenta (vivienda, depósitos, remuneradas)....pero al menos, en estas el dinerillo te está ganando un poco más......
> No sé si me he explicado ahora..... :o



Sí, pero me sorprende mucho que Hacienda confunda Cuenta Vivienda con cualquier otro depósito a plazo fijo... lo que no entiendo es cómo demuestras que el depósito a 6 o 12 meses que tienes servirá para la compra de la vivienda.


----------



## dra.Queen (2 Sep 2007)

http://www.invertia.com/fiscal/productos/default.asp?p=4&sp=4

http://www.consumer.es/web/es/vivienda/compra/2006/03/15/150225.php

http://caixacatalunya.ahorro.com/ac..._bolsa.acnet?guia=fiscalidad_vivienda_04_sec1

http://www.civilia.es/vivienda/fiscalidad/fiscalidad1.html


La única condición es, al abrir el depósito, indicar que ese dinero se va a destinar a compra de vivienda más tarde. Dice el artículo de invertia que sólo se puede tener una cuenta por persona, pero que se puede "cambiar el dinero de cuenta". Es decir, sin ser economista (a ver si alguien pudiera decir si me estoy equivocando....)... puedo abrir un depósito a un año, en el banco apuntan que es depósito ahorro para compra de vivienda..y en la declaración meto esos eurillos en concepto de cuenta vivienda, ah, y que los intereses que me haya dado el depósito o la cuenta también deben ir a la adquisición de la vivienda. Al año siguiente, ese dinero lo meto en otro depósito similar (el primero ha caducado), y se hace lo mismo. Lo único a tener en cuenta, es que el tiempo no se inicia de cero, sino desde el momento en que abrí el primer depósito, es decir, desde el primer depósito hasta la compra de la vivienda, tienen que pasar máximo 4 años. También hay que tener en cuenta que los pagos a promotora desgravan igual...es decir, si doy en un año al promotor 7000 euros, me podré desgravar de la cuenta vivienda 2000 euros más , así suman los 9000. O puedo darle 9000 al promotor y tener metido el resto del dinero en un depósito o fondo, y al año siguiente sacarlo y constituir la cuenta vivienda para desgravármelo, De todas formas, supongo que lo ideal es no meter más de 9000 euros al año, porque lo demás no es deducible, así que se mete este dinero,y el resto se tiene invertido en otra cosilla, y se saca a la hora de la escrituración para pagar , no?? ..... 

Al final del artículo de invertia hay una cosa desfasada (es del 2006), y es lo de la desgravación del 25% sobre la mitad de las cantidades en los dos primeros años de compra....ahora desgrava siempre, desde el principio, el 15% sobre los 9000 euros máximos..... (según la reformade la Ley del 2007).....


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Sep 2007)

*Otra vuelta de tuerca*

Según he visto en el 3er enlace que ha puesto dra.Queen:

"El ahorro que se mantenga, en este tipo de producto permitirá aplicar un beneficio fiscal en la declaración de IRPF del titular. En este sentido se podrá deducir el 15% de las cantidades aportadas anualmente a dicha cuenta y que estén depositadas a 31 de diciembre de cada año. No obstante para beneficiarse de dichas ventajas fiscales se tienen que tener en cuenta los siguientes requisitos:..."

deduzco que puedo el 31 de Diciembre de este año meter 9015 euros y disfrutar de mi deducción. Sin embargo, podría por ejemplo volver a sacarlos el día 1 de Enero y dedicarme a invertir en bolsa y seguir moviendo ese dinero todo el año a condición de que el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente esos 9015 euros (+ lo que haya ahorrado ese año ) vuelvan a la cuenta.

¿interpretáis vosotros lo mismo?


----------



## dra.Queen (2 Sep 2007)

Malayo...creo que no se puede mover más que a otro sitio donde digas que "esa" es tu cuenta vivienda. A tener en cuenta es, como yo lo entiendo, que sólo se puede tener una cuenta vivienda al mismo tiempo por persona, y que el dinero sólo se podría sacar para meterlo en otra cuenta (cancelando la presente), o depósito, o bien para comprar. No se puede sacar para invertir. Y los fondos de inversión no cuentan , eso sí lo dicen por ahí, sólo los depósitos a plazo. 
En efecto, una cuenta vivienda sí se puede abrir el día 31 de Diciembre del año en curso. También se puede abrir ese día un plan de pensiones, si hemos hecho cálculos y nos sale que en la Declaración de la Renta nos saldrá a pagar, con el fin de que nos salga neutra o negativa. Pero en el caso de la cuenta vivienda, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa que no tengo muy clara, y es que si la abro el 31 de Diciembre, no estoy segura, pero creo que ese año entero me cuenta como 1 año de curso, y debería cancelar la cuenta a los 3 años (cuenta como si llevara un año abierta, porque al desgravar por periodos fiscales, el beneficio de ese año ya se ha obtenido una vez, como si llevara abierta desde el 1 de Enero..).


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Sep 2007)

*ahora he sido yo el que no se ha expresado bien*



dra.Queen dijo:


> Malayo...creo que no se puede mover más que a otro sitio donde digas que "esa" es tu cuenta vivienda. A tener en cuenta es, como yo lo entiendo, que sólo se puede tener una cuenta vivienda al mismo tiempo por persona, y que el dinero sólo se podría sacar para meterlo en otra cuenta (cancelando la presente), o depósito, o bien para comprar. No se puede sacar para invertir. Y los fondos de inversión no cuentan , eso sí lo dicen por ahí, sólo los depósitos a plazo.
> En efecto, una cuenta vivienda sí se puede abrir el día 31 de Diciembre del año en curso. También se puede abrir ese día un plan de pensiones, si hemos hecho cálculos y nos sale que en la Declaración de la Renta nos saldrá a pagar, con el fin de que nos salga neutra o negativa. Pero en el caso de la cuenta vivienda, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa que no tengo muy clara, y es que si la abro el 31 de Diciembre, no estoy segura, pero creo que ese año entero me cuenta como 1 año de curso, y debería cancelar la cuenta a los 3 años (cuenta como si llevara un año abierta, porque al desgravar por periodos fiscales, el beneficio de ese año ya se ha obtenido una vez, como si llevara abierta desde el 1 de Enero..).



No me refiero al tema de plazos. 

Lo que digo es lo siguiente: Abro una cuenta vivienda (llamada A) antes del 31 de Diciembre. y disfruto la desgravación ese año. Según deduzco de el link que dije anteriormente, hacienda no va a volver a consultar esa cuenta hasta el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente, por lo tanto podría sacar el dinero de A (ojo, no implica cerrar la cuenta) y moverlo todo el año a mi antojo (bolsa, otros depósitos, lo que sea,...) con la única condición de que para el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente volviera a la cuenta A y que hacienda viese que ese dinero sigue ahí. ¿qué impide que haga eso? ¿alguien lo ha hecho?

Simple y llanamente lo que stoy preguntando es si, como se desprende del link, Hacienda sólo consulta la cuenta una vez al año y le da exactamente igual lo que pase en medio.

Un saludo.


----------



## bastian (2 Sep 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Lo que digo es lo siguiente: Abro una cuenta vivienda (llamada A) antes del 31 de Diciembre. y disfruto la desgravación ese año. Según deduzco de el link que dije anteriormente, hacienda no va a volver a consultar esa cuenta hasta el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente, por lo tanto podría sacar el dinero de A (ojo, no implica cerrar la cuenta) y moverlo todo el año a mi antojo (bolsa, otros depósitos, lo que sea,...) con la única condición de que para el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente volviera a la cuenta A y que hacienda viese que ese dinero sigue ahí. ¿qué impide que haga eso? ¿alguien lo ha hecho?



No, no se puede.


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Sep 2007)

*ok*



bastian dijo:


> No, no se puede.



¿te ha pasado a ti?
¿en base a qué cosa no se puede?

Un saludo.


----------



## dra.Queen (2 Sep 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> No me refiero al tema de plazos.
> 
> Lo que digo es lo siguiente: Abro una cuenta vivienda (llamada A) antes del 31 de Diciembre. y disfruto la desgravación ese año. Según deduzco de el link que dije anteriormente, hacienda no va a volver a consultar esa cuenta hasta el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente, por lo tanto podría sacar el dinero de A (ojo, no implica cerrar la cuenta) y moverlo todo el año a mi antojo (bolsa, otros depósitos, lo que sea,...) con la única condición de que para el 31 de Diciembre del año siguiente volviera a la cuenta A y que hacienda viese que ese dinero sigue ahí. ¿qué impide que haga eso? ¿alguien lo ha hecho?
> 
> ...



Esto se supone que es Ilegal. Una cosa es un depósito a un año, que vence y se sustituye por otro depósito a un año, y otra es meter el dinero en fondos de inversión, que claramente dicen que no se puede. Legal no es....poderse hacer..... si no te pillan...... : ...pero vamos, lo suyo es actuar desde la legalidad. No seamos burbujistas para unas cosas y especuladores para otras, no amigos?


----------



## malayoscuro (2 Sep 2007)

*jeje*



dra.Queen dijo:


> Esto se supone que es Ilegal. Una cosa es un depósito a un año, que vence y se sustituye por otro depósito a un año, y otra es meter el dinero en fondos de inversión, que claramente dicen que no se puede. Legal no es....poderse hacer..... si no te pillan...... : ...pero vamos, lo suyo es actuar desde la legalidad. No seamos burbujistas para unas cosas y especuladores para otras, no amigos?



jaja

si es que el ser humano tiene esta condición dra.Queen, es especulador por naturaleza y en casi todos los terrenos...

No tengo claro que no se pueda y sea ilegal. Seguiré investigando. No obstante gracias a ambos.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (16 Sep 2007)

Actualizado el 'Depósito 15' de uno-e 
El banco directo uno-e ha elevado de nuevo la rentabilidad de su actual producto estrella, el Depósito 15, imposición a plazo de 6 meses dirigida a nuevos clientes (para saldos no procedentes de entidades del grupo BBVA), que fue lanzado hace dos meses. En estos momentos ofrece una remuneración del 6,41% TAE (15% en el primer mes, Euribor semana el resto).

No requiere un importe mínimo y a vencimiento se renueva automáticamente -salvo indicación en contrario- por periodos sucesivos de 6 meses, tomando como referencia el último euribor semana publicado a fecha de la renovación.

Esta IPF se contrata junto a una cuenta remunerada al 3,50% TAE (ver condiciones), en la que se abonan los intereses. Dicha cuenta no tiene comisiones de administración, mantenimiento ni por transferencias nacionales y a la UE.

La entidad nos informa mediante una nota de prensa que ha diseñado una acción de marketing viral denominada "¿Verdad o leyenda?" (www.verdadoleyenda.com), mediante la que espera atraer la atención de una importante cantidad de nuevos clientes.

(Por otro lado, su depósito a 6 meses vinculado a Euribor pero contratable también por los actuales clientes que aumenten su saldo, el Depósito Doble Tipo, ha vuelto a ser actualizado al alza, remunerando ahora al 4,65% TAE.)

Más información en el sitio web del banco online, www.uno-e.com


----------



## proximo (16 Sep 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Actualizado el 'Depósito 15' de uno-e
> El banco directo uno-e ha elevado de nuevo la rentabilidad de su actual producto estrella, el Depósito 15, imposición a plazo de 6 meses dirigida a nuevos clientes (para saldos no procedentes de entidades del grupo BBVA), que fue lanzado hace dos meses. En estos momentos ofrece una remuneración del 6,41% TAE (15% en el primer mes, Euribor semana el resto).
> 
> No requiere un importe mínimo y a vencimiento se renueva automáticamente -salvo indicación en contrario- por periodos sucesivos de 6 meses, tomando como referencia el último euribor semana publicado a fecha de la renovación.
> ...



eso de que el depósito se renueve automaticamente salvo orden en contrario, no me gusta. lo de la orden en contrario, si no es fehaciente, es muy difícil de demostrar.

A mi el dinero, o a la vista o, si es a plazo, que sea con un plazo concreto.

Es una opinión.


----------



## 2pos (17 Sep 2007)

proximo dijo:


> eso de que el depósito se renueve automaticamente salvo orden en contrario, no me gusta. lo de la orden en contrario, si no es fehaciente, es muy difícil de demostrar.
> 
> A mi el dinero, o a la vista o, si es a plazo, que sea con un plazo concreto.
> 
> Es una opinión.





La orden en contrario de la renovación del deposito es tan fehaciente como cualquier transferencia, cambio de claves o contratación misma de la cuenta.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (1 Nov 2007)

1 de noviembre de 2007
IberCaja lanza un nuevo 'Depósito Bienvenida', a 9 meses, y mejora otras IPF 
En el foro de Rankia comentan que IberCaja ha sustituido su depósito para nuevos clientes por internet, el Depósito 3 x 6 ('Bonificado'), a 3 meses, que venía ofreciendo desde hace más de un año. Este producto ha sido reemplazado por uno nuevo a mayor plazo, el Depósito Bienvenida a 9 meses, contratable desde 1000€ y con una remuneración del 5,10% TAE.

Como ocurría con su predecesor, para obtener dicha rentabilidad se han de cumplir ciertos requisitos; si no, se aplicará la remuneración básica del depósito (3,10% TAE). Estas condiciones, con las que IberCaja incentiva el uso del servicio de banca on line, son muy fáciles de cumplir (ver web de Ibercaja). Basta con, por ejemplo, consultar por internet el saldo la cuenta con una mínima periodicidad.

Además, como se puede observar en el sitio web de la entidad, varias de sus otras IPF disponibles también online, pero para todos sus clientes, han mejorado sus rentabilidades:

6 meses: 4,25% TAE
12 meses: 4,40% TAE 
17 meses: 4,35% TAE


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (14 Nov 2007)

Banco Pastor sube el interés de sus cuentas en OficinaDirecta.com 
La Oficina Directa del Banco Pastor ha elevado la rentabilidad de sus cuentas de ahorro contratables a distancia (por teléfono o internet) que, como se puede comprobar en su sitio web, pasan a remunerar como sigue:

Cuenta Depósito (1 mes): 4,50% TAE
Cuenta Vivienda Premium (3 meses): 4,58% TAE (renovaciones a Euribor)
La Cuenta Depósito ofrece disponibilidad del capital depositado en múltiplos de 500€ (que además es el importe mínimo requerido). La Cuenta Vivienda Premium exige un saldo de 1000€.

Más información en www.oficinadirecta.com


----------



## CaCO3 (15 Nov 2007)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Cuenta Vivienda Premium (3 meses): 4,58% TAE (renovaciones a Euribor)
> La Cuenta Depósito ofrece disponibilidad del capital depositado en múltiplos de 500€ (que además es el importe mínimo requerido). La Cuenta Vivienda Premium exige un saldo de 1000€.



En diciembre voy a abrir una cuenta vivienda y estoy interesado en ésta porque parece que es la que da más rentabilidad, sobre todo previendo que en estos 4 años suba el euribor. En cambio veo que para beneficiarse hay que _domiciliar nómina o ingresos habituales_. ¿Alguien sabe qué es eso de ingresos habituales? ¿Vale hacer una transferencia de "x" euros al mes? (en uno-e son 500, por ejemplo).

Si alguien sabe de alguna otra cuenta vivienda más ventajosa, mejor que mejor.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (28 Dic 2007)

20 de diciembre de 2007
ING Direct subirá la remuneración de sus cuentas para nuevos ingresos y clientes 
ING Direct, el banco directo del grupo ING, ha anunciado que a partir del 1 de enero de 2008 la Cuenta Naranja elevará su tipo de interés al 4,50% TAE, aunque esta rentabilidad se aplicará sólo a los nuevos clientes y a los incrementos de saldo de los que ya lo son. Estas nuevas condiciones también se aplicarán a la Cuenta Naranja Vivienda, y estarán en vigor hasta el 30 de junio, según informa la entidad.

Recogen la noticia Invertia, El Economista, Cinco Días, etc.

Actualización: Desde ayer 21 de diciembre ya se está ofreciendo dicha remuneración a los nuevos clientes en el sitio web del banco, www.ingdirect.es
Publicado el 20.12.07 - Permalink - Comentarios (5) - Comentar 

19 de diciembre de 2007
Bancopopular-e eleva la rentabilidad de varios depósitos 
En el sitio web de Bancopopular-e se puede comprobar que la entidad de banca a distancia perteneciente al grupo Banco Popular ha elevado la remuneración de los siguientes depósitos a plazo:

30 días: 4,10% TAE
90 días: 4,35% TAE
6 meses: 4,45% TAE
Estas IPF ya mejoraron sus tipos de interés en octubre. Su importe mínimo es de 3000€.

Más información en www.bancopopular-e.com


----------



## eminentemente técnico (1 Ene 2008)

Depósito mediterraneo a 12 meses 4.75% TAE solo hasta el 31/01/2008

www.cam.es

No está mal...


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (2 Ene 2008)

2 de enero de 2008
La cuenta de ahorro de 'Sa Nostra', de nuevo al alza 
Como comentan varios usuarios del blog, y se puede comprobar en su sitio web, la caja de ahorros balear 'Sa Nostra' ha aplicado el Euribor -media mensual redondeada- de diciembre de 2007 a su Cuenta de Ahorro Directa. Su rentabilidad ha subido considerablemente respecto a los meses anteriores: durante enero de 2008 estará remunerada al 4,80% TAE, superando el máximo alcanzado por este producto de ahorro a la vista, el 4,49% TAE de octubre de 2007.

Más información en www.sanostra.es
Publicado el 2.1.08 - Permalink - Comentarios (0) - Comentar 






1 de enero de 2008
uno-e mejora tipos en todos sus depósitos a plazo 
El banco directo del grupo BBVA, uno-e, ha elevado, como anunció hace unos días, la rentabilidad de sus depósitos a plazo contratables por todos sus clientes (nuevos y antiguos). Quedan como sigue:

1 mes: 3,75% TAE
3 meses: 4,00% TAE
6 meses: 4,20% TAE
1 año: 4,40% TAE

También ha sido mejorado el de 12 meses para nuevos clientes o incrementos de saldo, remunerado ahora al 4,65% TAE.

El importe mínimo para la contratación de cualquiera de los depósitos citados es de 3000€, y son renovables automáticamente con las condiciones vigentes en la fecha de la renovación.

Más información en www.uno-e.com


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (30 Ene 2008)

26 de enero de 2008:
Bankinter presenta depósitos a 1 mes para nuevos ingresos 
Como varios medios (finanzas.com, El Economista, Bolsacinco, Invertia, Expansión) informan y se puede comprobar en el sitio web de la entidad, Bankinter ha lanzado el nuevo Depósito a 1 mes, a 30 días de plazo y contratable por los nuevos clientes y para nuevos ingresos de los actuales.

Es posible abrir este depósito desde 3.000€ hasta 30.000€, con una rentabilidad del 11% TAE. También se ofrece otra versión del producto remunerado al 12% TAE, aunque con un mínimo de 100.000€.

No es renovable a vencimiento, y la fecha límite para contratarlo es el 25 de febrero de 2008.

Más información en www.bankinter.com


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Ene 2008)

GUERRAPSICOLOGICA dijo:


> Más información en www.bankinter.com



¡Joder! Pero ¿tenéis alguno cuenta en bankinter? Acabo de entrar para verlo (justamente a mediados de febrero me acaba un depósito en activobank al 7%) y al ver las comisiones he leído que cobran ¡15 euros por mantenimiento de cuenta!

Les van a dar mucho por el culo.


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2008)

15 € al mes??????


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Ene 2008)

javso dijo:


> 15 € al mes??????



No hombre, no, al año, aunque añade que nunca serán superiores a 45 euros, no sé a santo de qué. ¿Pueden llegar a cobrar 45 euros?

A mí la verdad es que cederles mi dinero y encima pagarles me parece como ser conudo y poner la cama.


----------



## javso (30 Ene 2008)

Pues entonces llevamos siendo todos unos cornudos durante décadas...

Yo abrí una cuenta en Bankinter para otro depósito hará una año, y cuando se acabó la dejé ahí, asociada a ING, porque se suponía que era gratis. Hará un mes me llegó una carta a casa diciendo precisamente eso, que me iban a clavar 45 eurakos de mantenimiento, por lo que sin perder ni un segundo llamé a (des)Atención al cliente. Me dijeron que posiblemente era un error, que pasaban aviso a no sé quien de que nunca se me había informado al abrirla de que tendría comisión, por lo que "seguramente" no me lo cobrarían. Pero como con los bancos es mejor ponerse la venda antes de tener la herida, tiré por la calle de enmedio y cancelé la cuenta echando leches, todo en la misma llamada. No pusieron pegas para hacerlo por tfno, es más, me dijeron que esa era la forma de hacerlo.


----------



## GUERRAPSICOLOGICA (4 Ago 2008)

Cuanto Tiempo Hacia Que No Entraba En Este Post !!


----------



## Consiliarius (27 Oct 2010)

Y yo pregunto... Por que todos os dedicais a hablar de Jazztel??? Si ese no era el tema a tratar... No me extraña que la economía de este país este en declive con genete que en vez de tratar temas importantes, se pelean que si Jazztel o si Paquirrintel... Daros cuenta que asi como ha quedado demostrado en este foro, por un lado se os están deborando con impuestos, tasas y creditos de los cuales os quejais, pero despues os tiran una pelotica y salis corriendo detras cual si fuesen cachorros... y os olvidais del tema principal... Y cuando os dais cuenta que estais acabados, le echais la culpa a ZP... que para eso esta... Triste...


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Oct 2010)

Uffff, este post es de hace 3 años...

Salu2.


----------

